# Lace Party with Norma July 19th. 2015



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome to the new thread in Lace Party. This time it is about Entralac Knitting. I am no expert but I do hope to tickle your interest. We talk about many other things, share our projects and our ups and downs in life. Do join in as we are a friendly bunch.
Entralac is modular knitting defined here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entrelac
All that is needed to know is knit, purl and knit two together. It is often used in two or more colours so playing with colour is commonly seen. It does lend itself to colour work. It helps if you can learn to knit backwards and if you are really adventurous purl backwards so turning of the work is to the minimum.
This the first thing I knitted using the technique. Shhh! don't tell anyone it was the only thing I had knitted until recently
:XD:
Here are some links to how to tutorials. I think it looks really hard but when you actually do it, is surprisingly easy.

http://diligentmonster.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/entrelac-step-by-step-tutorial-for-beginners.pdf
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/the-basics-of-entrelac-knitting.html




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcLxMt9GehM





There are many more out there so this is a small selection. When I researched the topic, I realised that there are many ways of knitting entralac and I quickly did it my own way.
Later on today I will post some patterns and videos on how to knit BACKWARDS!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just saying hi to get the notices. Looking forward to learning about this new technique.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Norma! Thanks for this new adventure. Will check the videos later in the day.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Keep saying I will try it so perhaps this is the time to do it .


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I figured out how to crochet this, but never could figure out the knitting so I am in.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I want to bookmark this to. Try


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I love to knit this way. I thought it looked hard, but found that it was quite easy to do.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

debbie pataky said:


> I figured out how to crochet this, but never could figure out the knitting so I am in.


Same here, tried to knit once about 20 years ago and wasn't happy with the result. Might try again now.🐱


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Keep saying I will try it so perhaps this is the time to do it .


Go on. It isn't as hard as it looks :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

debbie pataky said:


> I figured out how to crochet this, but never could figure out the knitting so I am in.


That is good news. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

mjo said:


> I want to bookmark this to. Try


Do have a go. You quickly learn that you can fudge things :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Orla Porig said:


> Same here, tried to knit once about 20 years ago and wasn't happy with the result. Might try again now.🐱


Not everyone likes the end result but I did enjoy the freedom it allows.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for starting this, Norma. I will look at the links later as I am getting ready to go to church after breakfast.

Welcome to all the new faces. There seem to have been quite a few already. We are a friendly group and hope you all let us get to know you better.

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, I found "us".....I have done a little Entrelac and have The Essentials Guide...it is great!!! I had never done it, followed the pictures and instructions and did it the first time.

http://www.amazon.com/Entrelac-Essential-Guide-Interlace-Knitting/dp/1936096005

I have a pattern from Knitted Lace by Anne Merrow Interweave press called Forest Path...it is an Entrelac lace pattern. It is my goal to one day knit this stole.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-path-stole

What do you think...it has Lace Party written all over it!!!

  :thumbup: :thumbup: :idea:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, the Rosemary Drysdale books are great and I have one By Gwen Bortner
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Entree-Entrelac-Build-as-you-go-Approach-Knitters/dp/1933064196/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437303962&sr=8-1&keywords=Gwen+

I had spotted that pattern which is gorgeous. I must confess whilst I was in the shower this morning I figured out how to knit a shawl (things come to me ther) and I am seriously thinking of designing one or shall I knit this? Decisions Descisions.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would really like to try this! I guess today is the day! Thanks for hosting!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DFL, the Rosemary Drysdale books are great and I have one By Gwen Bortner
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Entree-Entrelac-Build-as-you-go-Approach-Knitters/dp/1933064196/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437303962&sr=8-1&keywords=Gwen+
> 
> I had spotted that pattern which is gorgeous. I must confess whilst I was in the shower this morning I figured out how to knit a shawl (things come to me ther) and I am seriously thinking of designing one or shall I knit this? Decisions Descisions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Welcome to all the new faces. There seem to have been quite a few already. We are a friendly group and hope you all let us get to know you better.
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the start to this lace party Norma. I have done entrelac, but never liked how the back of mine turned out. Looking forward to trying the knitting backward method too, and of course doing the lace patterns as well. 
Welcome to all the new "faces".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349694-1.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349694-1.html


Saw this this morning. Beautiful. 
Is there something going on with your key board Bev?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:
 

> Hi, I found "us".....I have done a little Entrelac and have The Essentials Guide...it is great!!! I had never done it, followed the pictures and instructions and did it the first time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Entrelac-Essential-Guide-Interlace-Knitting/dp/1936096005
> 
> ...


Wow, that is some gorgeous stole! Thanks for the link. Just added to my library.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Saw this this morning. Beautiful.
> Is there something going on with your key board Bev?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Nushie01079 said:


> I would really like to try this! I guess today is the day! Thanks for hosting!


Welcome. It is easy once the penny drops. It took me a little while and then I was running with it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349694-1.html


That is a very pretty shawl. I love it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought that either something was going on with the keyboard or else you were taking a vow of silence. Hope the problem is nothing major and that it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just saying hi to get the notices. Looking forward to learning about this new technique.


Me, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are some links to patterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garterlac-dishcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-basic-entrelac-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slouchy-entrelac-tam

I think all of these are free. The last one needs that great piece of software that DFL told us about.

The gaterlac dishcloth is a great place to start. I based my lacey entralac scarf pattern on this. The down side is that you can't practise backwards knitting as you have to backwards purl. That is harder to do but not impossible. The cowl is also a good place to start.

I taught myself to knit backwards by carefully looking how I purled and copying the movement from the front. Now we have youtube which makes life very easy! I would encourage everyon to have a go. Then you all can be very smug :XD: Seriously it does make the process very much quicker.




This is a continental knitter




Purling backwards




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdDElCpR8bE
I did mange to purl backwards to knit the garterlac dishcloth


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Norma, for our 'new beginning'. My first and only entrelac was a jumper for my second daughter, with three colours woven, rather than just blocked- looked very successful, if I say so myself- don't recall having problems about the reverse. Unfortunately Guernsey commitments still, will keep me from joining in, but already you have given us some very useful links, thanks so much. Hoping you are feeling ok, healthwise!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Julie. I did realise you would be busy. This info is for anyone has time/fancies doing it. I did manage to take Trixie for a very pleasant walk this morning. That is a step forward :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I thought that either something was going on with the keyboard or else you were taking a vow of silence. Hope the problem is nothing major and that it gets fixed soon.


 :thumbup: Me, too!

Welcome to all of the newbies! We do like to have a good time here and are glad you have joined us!

Norma, I look forward to checking out these videos later today. Thank you for a great start!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. I did realise you would be busy. This info is for anyone has time/fancies doing it. I did manage to take Trixie for a very pleasant walk this morning. That is a step forward :thumbup:


I am so glad to hear that- no doubt Trixie had a lovely time- was she wowing all her 'public'!?!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, my. Just opened up and already feel behind.

I have done entrelac and it is fun and easy once you relax and let expectations go. However, it is the back of it that has aways bothered me. Short of making a lining for it as in a blanket, or folding it in half or making 2 sides, I have not found any way to minimize what feels like an unfinished back. Maybe some people like the look of it.

Norma--an intrigued by your blue sample which looks to be SS. I like the look on the connections beta the blocks. They knit face seems to have a lowered end and wondering what you did to create that?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL I was going to ask the same thing.. you comunicate quite well without words .. I hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I'm here!! I will be enjoying the videos once I wake up a little and get moving.. we slept late this morning and it felt great! but we have to much to do to be on the computer much longer ...

I plan on still knitting away on my Cowl and playing with this new (to me) technique... I tried a few years ago but I just played around with it.. I never really made anything.. 

Tanya I agree the back does look unfinished but maybe in lace it would look more finished. less bulk in the seams with lace weight yarn?? That is a stunning shawl DFL!! I think it would be a beautiful one for a wedding


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Welcome. It is easy once the penny drops. It took me a little while and then I was running with it.


Thanks! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, look at all the new voices here. Welcome. Just jump in when ready.


Ronie--did a big swatch with a fingering weight yarn. The back seams are smaller in keeping with the thinner yarn, but it is still there. Oh, just remembered, there is this guy whose site some of us looked at. He demos a different way to pick up the edge stitches that minimizes the bulk. I tried it with the miter squares and it is a different look. However, it takes so much time to do as you need to find the strand of the edge slip st and knit it. This part of the stitch I found to be quite buried and difficult to work up. Maybe others would have the patience to work this technique but not me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DFL, the Rosemary Drysdale books are great and I have one By Gwen Bortner
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Entree-Entrelac-Build-as-you-go-Approach-Knitters/dp/1933064196/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437303962&sr=8-1&keywords=Gwen+
> 
> I had spotted that pattern which is gorgeous. I must confess whilst I was in the shower this morning I figured out how to knit a shawl (things come to me ther) and I am seriously thinking of designing one or shall I knit this? Decisions Descisions.


Driving is when my creative genius starts to work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, my. Just opened up and already feel behind.
> 
> I have done entrelac and it is fun and easy once you relax and let expectations go. However, it is the back of it that has aways bothered me. Short of making a lining for it as in a blanket, or folding it in half or making 2 sides, I have not found any way to minimize what feels like an unfinished back. Maybe some people like the look of it.
> 
> Norma--am intrigued by your blue sample which looks to be SS. I like the look on the connections beta the blocks. They knit face seems to have a lowered end and wondering what you did to create that?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello, everyone. I've done a very little basic entrelac and am looking forward to stepping up a little. Too tired to look at all the links just now but will get stuck in tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad to hear that- no doubt Trixie had a lovely time- was she wowing all her 'public'!?!!!!!!!


Of course! As I haven't been walking much she has been missed :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Oh, my. Just opened up and already feel behind.
> 
> I have done entrelac and it is fun and easy once you relax and let expectations go. However, it is the back of it that has aways bothered me. Short of making a lining for it as in a blanket, or folding it in half or making 2 sides, I have not found any way to minimize what feels like an unfinished back. Maybe some people like the look of it.
> 
> Norma--an intrigued by your blue sample which looks to be SS. I like the look on the connections beta the blocks. They knit face seems to have a lowered end and wondering what you did to create that?


I am afraid I am being very stupid but I can't tell you how I did that!!
I can understand how you feel about the back. Here is a sneak peek at the back of my scarf. It doesn't worry me but I appreciate it would some.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I am being very stupid but I can't tell you how I did that!!
> I can understand how you feel about the back. Here is a sneak peek at the back of my scarf. It doesn't worry me but I appreciate it would some.


I have taken to keeping a journal with notes on what I do or I would be saying the same as you--a lot!
I guess one lives with the back or fusses a lot more with this technique. I would love to see the back of the elaborate Forest entrelac shawl.

That color is beautiful--very tropical, warm and soft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Of course! As I haven't been walking much she has been missed :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sorry about misunderstanding about the Hot sauce. I think we have mentioned Mexican Mole Sauce which uses chocolate and hot spices. Interesting, I have never seen chocolate used in East Indian cooking and I have about 5 Indian cook books. Like you, I prefer a medium hot taste. A Mexican neighbor who also farms traded some seed garlic for some of serrano peppers. He just bit into them and said, they are not so hot. I was amazed at his taste buds' tolerance. But I still have visions of Mexican markets with massive amounts of peppers from the teeniest to most humongous (12-18" long) hanging. They all had unique flavors and that culture is so tuned into them.
> 
> Your peppers should grow until frost.


Speaking of peppers (pictures pending) I have 2 or three new permanent guests waiting for putting into a planter. I am going to have all y'all guess on what THEY are for variety. And I have some Tam Jalepeno seed coming that I paid the $6 USD for. Well worth the effort with the rain schedule we're getting THIS year.



Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately, Bev, she switched off the washing machine at the wall, failing to check what else was plugged in. Have had it happen to me, when our house sitters failed to come and feed the cat and her kittens- next door turned off the switch, having rescued puss and her brood, and did not check what was on the other end of the extension- freezer full of meat!!!!! Boy was that a homecoming!


Urk!!! 'nuff said! Don't need to describe in writing what I *KNOW* the stuff to smell like (having only smelled an ice chest full of old meat blood)...yours would be doubled in quantity!!!



Normaedern said:



> I think all of these are free. The last one needs that great piece of software that DFL told us about.


Or a willing friend to convert to PDF for those who want the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I am being very stupid but I can't tell you how I did that!!
> I can understand how you feel about the back. Here is a sneak peek at the back of my scarf. It doesn't worry me but I appreciate it would some.


Norma I like the back of your scarf.. I do think the lace hides the bulky joins.. and it looks like it works very well .. I love the color too!! I have some scrap yarn I am going to play with now.. I need to go back to page 1 and 2..

Tanya I have seen what you are talking about.. I would need a refresher of course but it seemed a bit fussy to me also.. I think that with everything some practice would make it easier  and the right needles!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Just checking to see if the new keyboard works. YAY!! Yesterday we had a cloud buster come through before the rainbows. The window upstairs was open less than an inch. We had lots of wind and rain. It came in the window and through the floor and down onto our keyboard.

If you check back to the rainbow pictures, the first one caught some lightning on the lower right. 

I am back and talking.  Pictures to come of an exciting garage sale find yesterday!! Can't wait to share.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lost track of what pattern you are discussing Karen. The Print Friendly download was very easy and it worked when I sampled it. And If I can get anything new on a computer to work, you know it is real easy. But if you tell me the pattern I can convert to PDF easily.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Norma I like the back of your scarf.. I do think the lace hides the bulky joins.. and it looks like it works very well .. I love the color too!! I have some scrap yarn I am going to play with now.. I need to go back to page 1 and 2..
> 
> Tanya I have seen what you are talking about.. I would need a refresher of course but it seemed a bit fussy to me also.. I think that with everything some practice would make it easier  and the right needles!!!


I wound up having to use a very small needle or crochet hook so that is a lot of fussing in my book. But like I said, others may have better patience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just checking to see if the new keyboard works. YAY!! Yesterday we had a cloud buster come through before the rainbows. The window upstairs was open less than an inch. We had lots of wind and rain. It came in the window and through the floor and down onto our keyboard.
> 
> If you check back to the rainbow pictures, the first one caught some lightning on the lower right.
> 
> I am back and talking.  Pictures to come of an exciting garage sale find yesterday!! Can't wait to share.


I assume it was an external keyboard (as in a desktop unit). That was a piece of luck as they can easily be replaced and not too expensive. And I see you are teasing us again.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I am being very stupid but I can't tell you how I did that!!
> I can understand how you feel about the back. Here is a sneak peek at the back of my scarf. It doesn't worry me but I appreciate it would some.


I like the back!
It resembles the reverse side of several lace patterns. such as "Japanese Feather".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I assume it was an external keyboard (as in a desktop unit). That was a piece of luck as they can easily be replaced and not too expensive. And I see you are teasing us again.


Actually, called my DS who is in IT and he had an extra keyboard lying around. Got it for free.

So I went to a garage sale yesterday-normal Sat event. Spent $50 on an item worth about $189-not so normal. She had used it 3-4 times, then got a new phone, which is what she takes pictures with now.

Karen, I feel bad 'cause I know you want a new one. Hope you find as good a deal as I did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Kaixixang
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Unfortunately, Bev, she switched off the washing machine at the wall, failing to check what else was plugged in. Have had it happen to me, when our house sitters failed to come and feed the cat and her kittens- next door turned off the switch, having rescued puss and her brood, and did not check what was on the other end of the extension- freezer full of meat!!!!! Boy was that a homecoming!
> 
> Urk!!! 'nuff said! Don't need to describe in writing what I KNOW the stuff to smell like (having only smelled an ice chest full of old meat blood)...yours would be doubled in quantity!!!


It is not the nicest thing, is it?! Enough to turn you Vegetarian- and it did for a while!
Another chill start to the day- but looks like sun- must go have my shower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Actually, called my DS who is in IT and he had an extra keyboard lying around. Got it for free.
> 
> So I went to a garage sale yesterday-normal Sat event. Spent $50 on an item worth about $189-not so normal. She had used it 3-4 times, then got a new phone, which is what she takes pictures with now.
> 
> Karen, I feel bad 'cause I know you want a new one. Hope you find as good a deal as I did.


Lucky you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Wah...my online friends are growing in computer skills! :XD: :XD: :XD:

These 2 may go faster through my large-file email:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-scarf#
http://www.knittingdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/Entrelac_Scarf.pdf

I still have the one that Toni (TLL) sent me...so, I've started an Entrelac folder.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Actually, called my DS who is in IT and he had an extra keyboard lying around. Got it for free.
> 
> So I went to a garage sale yesterday-normal Sat event. Spent $50 on an item worth about $189-not so normal. She had used it 3-4 times, then got a new phone, which is what she takes pictures with now.
> 
> Karen, I feel bad 'cause I know you want a new one. Hope you find as good a deal as I did.


Wow!! What a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Wah...my online friends are growing in computer skills! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> These 2 may go faster through my large-file email:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-scarf#
> ...


Could I ask for some help? I have another download pattern later on. Last time I did that it not everyone could open it and you waved your magic wand over it and hey presto! it opened. Could you explain again so I can get it right? Thank you so much


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well...I had to decide between a new camera or more board memory for this computer-baby. This computer will benefit more. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice find Bev 

The back looks neat and tidy Norma. The color is so pretty. I won't be casting on (she says now) for the entrelac KAL but it is definitely something I want to learn. And it looks really nice with lace, better IMHO. I have too many WIP's right now, so I will follow along and learn vicariously. 

I did the first four rows of clue 2 for Forest. The bead row took about an hour. Trying to k2tog over the beads is making me crazy. I had my #10 crochet hook out to try to pass through the two loops and pull the working yarn through. Forget about knitting the stitch, lol. It does make a nice row of beads though. I'll post a photo later or tomorrow. BTW, I don't like the look of putting the bead on after the k2tog (onto the loop formed by the k2tog), messy looking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice find Bev
> 
> The back looks neat and tidy Norma. The color is so pretty. I won't be casting on (she says now) for the entrelac KAL but it is definitely something I want to learn. And it looks really nice with lace, better IMHO. I have too many WIP's right now, so I will follow along and learn vicariously.
> 
> I did the first four rows of clue 2 for Forest. The bead row took about an hour. Trying to k2tog over the beads is making me crazy. I had my #10 crochet hook out to try to pass through the two loops and pull the working yarn through. Forget about knitting the stitch, lol. It does make a nice row of beads though. I'll post a photo later or tomorrow. BTW, I don't like the look of putting the bead on after the k2tog (onto the loop formed by the k2tog), messy looking.


I'm in the same boat with Melanie on this. I have too many WIPs to work on, but definitely will follow along as I would like to learn the process of entrelac and I, too, prefer the knitted version.

Melanie - looking forward to seeing a photo of what you've done so far on the Forest scarf. I haven't begun clue 2 yet, so am interested in seeing what Row 1 looks like after adding the beads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Actually, called my DS who is in IT and he had an extra keyboard lying around. Got it for free.
> 
> So I went to a garage sale yesterday-normal Sat event. Spent $50 on an item worth about $189-not so normal. She had used it 3-4 times, then got a new phone, which is what she takes pictures with now.
> 
> Karen, I feel bad 'cause I know you want a new one. Hope you find as good a deal as I did.


 Wow, what a great find. Today people are using their smart phones or little pocket size cameras and don't want this type of 'clunker.' My missing camera is an Olympus 700SP 12X zoom. 24X? that should be fabulous for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I should also add that DS is a treasure with his IT skills. Send him my way if you can


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I am being very stupid but I can't tell you how I did that!!
> I can understand how you feel about the back. Here is a sneak peek at the back of my scarf. It doesn't worry me but I appreciate it would some.


This is just a guess, as I am not really familiar with entrelac and especially not the lace version, but it seems like a good blocking of lace weight would make a big difference with those edges and smooth them out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the extra patterns, Karen!

Bev, that is an incredible find!!! I KNOW you will totally enjoy that camera!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is just a guess, as I am not really familiar with entrelac and especially not the lace version, but it seems like a good blocking of lace weight would make a big difference with those edges and smooth them out.


Toni--I was asking about the Right side of the fabric. What Norma did does not look like the typical connection between the entrelac blocks. And I like the way it looks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I am being very stupid but I can't tell you how I did that!!
> I can understand how you feel about the back. Here is a sneak peek at the back of my scarf. It doesn't worry me but I appreciate it would some.


Norma, the back of your scarf looks much neater than mine did. Maybe using all the same color works better too.
I took the workshop here on kp and I had started out to do a scarf,but ended up sewing it together into cowl, which didn't show the back.
Here is a picture of front and back.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you are back with a working key board Bev! Glad it was an easy thing to replace for you and also glad nothing else was hit by the lightening! 
Also that is a super camera find! What fun you will have with that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I should also add that DS is a treasure with his IT skills. Send him my way if you can


Wish I could. 

Karen, I have a pattern for an Entrelac cowl, and it has you joining in zig zag like the ends of the blocks are. You couldn't tell where the seam was. Yours looks great, by the way.

Thanks, Toni, Caryn, Tanya, Julie and all. I am so excited about that camera. I can't wait to figure out how it all works and what a difference it will make in my pictures. Gonna put the CD in now and learn all I can.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi!! WOW Bev what a find!!! I know my hubby spent more for mine at Christmas and it a normal not thrills camera.. which I love by the way.. but it doesn't compare to yours.. and you have such a good eye I know you will do amazing things with it!!

Caryn your cowl looks amazing! I did the first link today.. and I'll share pictures. I didn't finish it so it is still on the needles.. I do have to say I found picking up the stitches with my non-working needle on the right side much easier than the wrong side.. just a little tip for anyone struggling the other way.. 
I have to sign out of here.. then respond so No I am not double posting I just want to post 3 at once


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I can just hit reply  
first is my enterlac that I worked on today.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That came out nice Caryn. Thanks for showing both sides.

Wow, you have done such a great job with the DK cowl Ronie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is the scarf I am working on too!!! it is the Estonian pattern DFL shared with us.. called "Estonian Money Scarf" I am using the lace weight yarn I bought awhile back from Craftsy.. it is very soft and wonderful to work with.. I am thinking it is Alpaca


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That came out nice Caryn. Thanks for showing both sides.
> 
> Wow, you have done such a great job with the DK cowl Ronie.


Thanks Melanie!! I am really enjoying it too  it was rough starting but has smoothed out into a nice rhythm


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh I can just hit reply
> first is my enterlac that I worked on today.


Ronie - those all look great!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Norma, the back of your scarf looks much neater than mine did. Maybe using all the same color works better too.
> I took the workshop here on kp and I had started out to do a scarf,but ended up sewing it together into cowl, which didn't show the back.
> Here is a picture of front and back.


Caryn - I think both the front and back look great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> this is the scarf I am working on too!!! it is the Estonian pattern DFL shared with us.. called "Estonian Money Scarf" I am using the lace weight yarn I bought awhile back from Craftsy.. it is very soft and wonderful to work with.. I am thinking it is Alpaca


Beautiful scarf, Ronie! Lovely photo of the ocean, too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Ronie, Melanie and Pam. I am looking foward to trying the lace. 

Ronie, all your projects are great. You sure have been busy! Your entrelac sample is well done and I like how the variegated yarn looks. And your double knit is wonderful! The lace scarf is so delicate looking! Nice work all around.
I do see the hint of a whale


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Caryn and Pam I do enjoy it! I hope to find something that is a bit more condensed but able to understand so I can print it off and keep it by me for when I change directions.. I think my book I got has it in it!! I have to look  I am looking forward to the lace part too.. I think a few more rows and I'll feel more confident and ready for the lace .. I have a few skeins I could play with


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, your entrelac is off to a great start. Love that DK cowl. I am thinking of casting on the Star Wars DK scarf for my DGS. You know just starting it and working on it from time to time. Love the money scarf. Gotta finish frogging my diadem yarn to use for that. How exciting to have seen a whale in the wild. 


I went through the manual and figured everything-well most things out. Way more than I had with my other camera. Got some pictures taken. Looking forward to seeing how things progress from here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, your entrelac is off to a great start. Love that DK cowl. I am thinking of casting on the Star Wars DK scarf for my DGS. You know just starting it and working on it from time to time. Love the money scarf. Gotta finish frogging my diadem yarn to use for that. How exciting to have seen a whale in the wild.
> 
> I went through the manual and figured everything-well most things out. Way more than I had with my other camera. Got some pictures taken. Looking forward to seeing how things progress from here.


Beautiful photos, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have finished four pattern repeats of the 2nd clue of the Forest MKAL. I decided to bead every third repeat rather than every repeat.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great, Sue!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, those pics look great. You are getting off to a really good start with your new camera. Sounds like you got a real bargain there.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, all your projects look great. You will soon be finished your cowl. Mine is still waiting to be blocked.

Toni, liked your entrelac cowl.

Norma, that Lacy entrelac scarf looks lovely. For now I am just going to read along and watch everyone's projects, as I have so many WIPs right now. I did a practice entrelac piece many years ago, so know how to do it. I definitely am intrigued by knitting backwards, and will have to look at that video.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have finished four pattern repeats of the 2nd clue of the Forest MKAL. I decided to bead every third repeat rather than every repeat.
> 
> Sue


That looks good, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I forgot to mention the most important thing for me today was that Amy was discharged from hospital this afternoon. She was very tired, but glad to get home. She isn't supposed to return to work until 29th. She no longer has the crater that she had in her belly, nor of course the rubber tube that she had for seven years. When this is all healed, she will be able to lie on her stomach, and will no longer have an unsightly bulge under her clothing. My SIL just texted me to say she has been sleeping since we left about six hours ago, which is great. I know she didn't get to really rest much in hospital.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful scarf, Ronie! Lovely photo of the ocean, too!


I thought your DK cowl, Ronie is looking really good. As is the rest of your work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful photos, Bev!


Agreed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing for me today was that Amy was discharged from hospital this afternoon. She was very tired, but glad to get home. She isn't supposed to return to work until 29th. She no longer has the crater that she had in her belly, nor of course the rubber tube that she had for seven years. When this is all healed, she will be able to lie on her stomach, and will no longer have an unsightly bulge under her clothing. My SIL just texted me to say she has been sleeping since we left about six hours ago, which is great. I know she didn't net to really rest much in hospital.
> 
> Sue


That is sounding really hopeful, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing for me today was that Amy was discharged from hospital this afternoon. She was very tired, but glad to get home. She isn't supposed to return to work until 29th. She no longer has the crater that she had in her belly, nor of course the rubber tube that she had for seven years. When this is all healed, she will be able to lie on her stomach, and will no longer have an unsightly bulge under her clothing. My SIL just texted me to say she has been sleeping since we left about six hours ago, which is great. I know she didn't get to really rest much in hospital.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, that is great news!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--fabulous that Amy is home. So hope she heals well and stays free from that tube.

Ronie--That DK cowl is special. Beautiful job. So it the entrelac and the Estonian lace scarf. That's a lot to be managing at one time.

Bev--Wonderful photos with the new camera. You got such terrific coloring of the sky. I know you will be playing with this new baby a lot.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Norma, thanks for the great start, I'm hoping to catch up later. It just depends how little Jackson is. He has been so sick and we are all sleep deprived at the moment. Sunday night night was better than Saturday night, so we are hoping he is on the mend. We've had smiles today so we are hopeful. Welcome to all the newbies, great to have you here!!! Take care everyone. &#128158; Ros


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Norma, thanks for the great start, I'm hoping to catch up later. It just depends how little Jackson is. He has been so sick and we are all sleep deprived at the moment. Sunday night night was better than Saturday night, so we are hoping he is on the mend. We've had smiles today so we are hopeful. Welcome to all the newbies, great to have you here!!! Take care everyone. 💞 Ros


So sorry, Ros, that he's still ill. I hope he's finally on the mend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, thank you for the heads up about the beads on Forest. I am going to start on it today. Do you think it is worth trying dental floss? I did wonder if it would be hard going but didn't want to thread the beads on to the yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> This is just a guess, as I am not really familiar with entrelac and especially not the lace version, but it seems like a good blocking of lace weight would make a big difference with those edges and smooth them out.


The scarf is fingering and I haven't blocked the scarf as I wanted to show it in its raw state. I think your guess is pretty accurate.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I slipped every picked edge stitch I could and used the two legs of the stitch to pick up. That is why I couldn't really answer Tanya because I just did it to look as neat as possible. I didn't realise I was doing anything special.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh I can just hit reply
> first is my enterlac that I worked on today.


Ronie, I love all your knitting. Well done with the entralac and I am in awe of your cowl. I know how hard double knitting is. :thumbup:

Your finds are great. Love the bowl but I love wood.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your scarf is gorgeous. I do love the yarn and it works beautifully with the pattern.
I did spot the whale :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those are great photos. I love the last one....very painterly. I can't wait for more as I do enjoy seeing them :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is lovely, Sue. How did you place the beads or have you threaded them on the yarn?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so pleased Amy is home and resting. That has made my day :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, give Jackson a hug and kiss from me. I do hope he continues to improve.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen or TLL --> Those two links were also a request to send to my large-file email. They are huge or I would have successfully downloaded them by now. Email speeds the process up, don't ask me how. But it seems to take less time through the "special" email than the other one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing for me today was that Amy was discharged from hospital this afternoon. She was very tired, but glad to get home. She isn't supposed to return to work until 29th. She no longer has the crater that she had in her belly, nor of course the rubber tube that she had for seven years. When this is all healed, she will be able to lie on her stomach, and will no longer have an unsightly bulge under her clothing. My SIL just texted me to say she has been sleeping since we left about six hours ago, which is great. I know she didn't get to really rest much in hospital.
> 
> Sue


Really good news, Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Norma, thanks for the great start, I'm hoping to catch up later. It just depends how little Jackson is. He has been so sick and we are all sleep deprived at the moment. Sunday night night was better than Saturday night, so we are hoping he is on the mend. We've had smiles today so we are hopeful. Welcome to all the newbies, great to have you here!!! Take care everyone. 💞 Ros


Fingers crossed that he is on the mend, poor little man. My little one has returned home so the house feels very empty. Now I'm just trying to recover some energy. By the time he went home I felt as if my batteries were running low and I felt flat - just missing seeing him bumbling around here - busy, busy, busy, bringing me my "shooshoos" to go outside to play.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Fingers crossed that he is on the mend, poor little man. My little one has returned home so the house feels very empty. Now I'm just trying to recover some energy. By the time he went home I felt as if my batteries were running low and I felt flat - just missing seeing him bumbling around here - busy, busy, busy, bringing me my "shooshoos" to go outside to play.


Isn't it interesting how early in life they begin to express their needs, each baby so unique in their style of communication.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing for me today was that Amy was discharged from hospital this afternoon. She was very tired, but glad to get home. She isn't supposed to return to work until 29th. She no longer has the crater that she had in her belly, nor of course the rubber tube that she had for seven years. When this is all healed, she will be able to lie on her stomach, and will no longer have an unsightly bulge under her clothing. My SIL just texted me to say she has been sleeping since we left about six hours ago, which is great. I know she didn't get to really rest much in hospital.
> 
> Sue


So glad to hear this Sue!!! Makes me smile.  Sleep is so healing.



Tanya said:


> Wonderful photos with the new camera. You got such terrific coloring of the sky. I know you will be playing with this new baby a lot.


Thanks, Tanya, Julie, Sue, Norma and all on the new photos.  And you are right, I went outside this morning for a few photos, almost before I put my glasses on. 



Linda said:


> Fingers crossed that he is on the mend, poor little man. My little one has returned home so the house feels very empty. Now I'm just trying to recover some energy. By the time he went home I felt as if my batteries were running low and I felt flat - just missing seeing him bumbling around here - busy, busy, busy, bringing me my "shooshoos" to go outside to play.


Sounds like a lovely time with DGS, Linda. Too bad you can't plug some of his energy into you. 

Ros, I forgot to mention Jackson. Thought I did. I hope that he will continue to feel better. It's so troublesome when the little ones have a lengthy sickness.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

I knit a purse many years ago using Entralac method, then felted it. Hid a lot of mistakes. Washcloth looks so very nice, I taught myself to knit backwards several years ago. I would like to make a shawl using this method.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, FranVan. 

Norma, I did some entrelac the other year. I need to watch the video on backwards knitting and I am planning on doing your lace scarf. I'll probably turn it into a cowl. How much yarn did you use?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I went through the manual and figured everything-well most things out. Way more than I had with my other camera. Got some pictures taken. Looking forward to seeing how things progress from here.


Looks like you are putting that camera to good use already Bev. You captured lovely colors in that sky!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have finished four pattern repeats of the 2nd clue of the Forest MKAL. I decided to bead every third repeat rather than every repeat.
> 
> Sue


That looks great Sue. I have only done one repeat so far. I have also decided to only do beads on every third repeat.

Great news about Amy. Happy for all of you that she is home and that the surgery seems to be successful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FranVan said:


> I knit a purse many years ago using Entralac method, then felted it. Hid a lot of mistakes. Washcloth looks so very nice, I taught myself to knit backwards several years ago. I would like to make a shawl using this method.


I think entrelac lends itself to felting very nicely. Would love to see a pic of the purse if you have one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Norma, thanks for the great start, I'm hoping to catch up later. It just depends how little Jackson is. He has been so sick and we are all sleep deprived at the moment. Sunday night night was better than Saturday night, so we are hoping he is on the mend. We've had smiles today so we are hopeful. Welcome to all the newbies, great to have you here!!! Take care everyone. 💞 Ros


Hope Jackson continues to feel better. Smiles are always a good sign.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, I slipped every picked edge stitch I could and used the two legs of the stitch to pick up. That is why I couldn't really answer Tanya because I just did it to look as neat as possible. I didn't realise I was doing anything special.


I will try this. I think I was very haphazard about the edge and the pick up since I was just learning. I also was using three different color yarns, so I think that also made a difference as to the look of the back.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I promise not to flood you all with pictures, but I couldn't resist this one. It's a Queen Anne's Lace bud in the morning dew.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm intrigued by interlac; this will be fun to learn, though I may never get beyond making a sample!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--I know how troublesome and wearying it is to have a sick baby/toddler. However, it is important to remember that children tend to go thru a year of illness in their first or second year of life. It it how the body builds its immune system. I am sure you know that the mother imparts her immunity to the infant which carries him thru the first year of life, on average and depending on the mother's state of internal health. When the baby is strong enough to begin to withstand inflammatory conditions, the body begins to 'get sick.' So, even tho it may be hard, I encourage you/your family to embrace this idea of being sick means building health and do whatever you can to bolster his health with sound nutrition. Suppression of symptoms with drugs is counter productive and the body will keep trying to express its needs with more 'illness.' What I say may sound strange given the mantra of a medical industry that promotes co-dependency and the use of drugs instead of Vit C. 

All this said, do hope Jackson improves and the adults can get some sleep again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Fingers crossed that he is on the mend, poor little man. My little one has returned home so the house feels very empty. Now I'm just trying to recover some energy. By the time he went home I felt as if my batteries were running low and I felt flat - just missing seeing him bumbling around here - busy, busy, busy, bringing me my "shooshoos" to go outside to play.


Aww, bet you do miss all that energy around. Love that he brought your shoes to you- so cute! Bet he misses you too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I promise not to flood you all with pictures, but I couldn't resist this one. It's a Queen Anne's Lace bud in the morning dew.


Wow, that's a beauty. Almost looks like frost.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

FranVan said:


> I knit a purse many years ago using Entralac method, then felted it. Hid a lot of mistakes. Washcloth looks so very nice, I taught myself to knit backwards several years ago. I would like to make a shawl using this method.


I would also love to see the felted purse if you have a picture. I bet that was pretty! What a good idea.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I'm intrigued by interlac; this will be fun to learn, though I may never get beyond making a sample!!


I may be with you Mary. Taught myself entrelac and found Euny Jang's written instructions on Knitting Daily to be the best. At the time there were not many videos--amazing how quickly youtube became our learning encyclopedia.

I find entrelac to be fun to do, but not sure how much I really like it in the long run. Haven't found a pattern that strikes me but will take some time this week to give it some time. What strikes me is how entrelac would make a great design detail in a garment, or even a scarf. Hmmm? Maybe I have just answered my own question--a scarf with an entrelac detail.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That looks good, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

I am hoping things will settle down for her now.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> That is sounding really hopeful, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue 


Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Sue, that is great news!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, hope that Jackson will be better soon.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi Norma, thanks for the great start, I'm hoping to catch up later. It just depends how little Jackson is. He has been so sick and we are all sleep deprived at the moment. Sunday night night was better than Saturday night, so we are hoping he is on the mend. We've had smiles today so we are hopeful. Welcome to all the newbies, great to have you here!!! Take care everyone. 💞 Ros


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I use the dental floss method. I got a Fleagle Beader recently that I should try out, but haven't yet.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> That is lovely, Sue. How did you place the beads or have you threaded them on the yarn?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting.... I am on my way to the gym but when I get back I'll check on this...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you had such a great time with your GS. you will have a lot of Fons memories. Hope you took a lot of photos to look back at.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Fingers crossed that he is on the mend, poor little man. My little one has returned home so the house feels very empty. Now I'm just trying to recover some energy. By the time he went home I felt as if my batteries were running low and I felt flat - just missing seeing him bumbling around here - busy, busy, busy, bringing me my "shooshoos" to go outside to play.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. yes, I wasn't sure I wanted them with every repeat. What I would have liked was maybe after that first repeat to have placed beads randomly, or "planned" randomly throughout the scarf, but couldn't figure out a good way quickly and didn't want to spend a lot of time on that, so just settled on every third repeat.

Now the latest DB clue is out, so want to get started on that, and then alternate between that and Forest.

Sue


sisu said:


> That looks great Sue. I have only done one repeat so far. I have also decided to only do beads on every third repeat.
> 
> Great news about Amy. Happy for all of you that she is home and that the surgery seems to be successful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing for me today was that Amy was discharged from hospital this afternoon. She was very tired, but glad to get home. She isn't supposed to return to work until 29th. She no longer has the crater that she had in her belly, nor of course the rubber tube that she had for seven years. When this is all healed, she will be able to lie on her stomach, and will no longer have an unsightly bulge under her clothing. My SIL just texted me to say she has been sleeping since we left about six hours ago, which is great. I know she didn't get to really rest much in hospital.
> 
> Sue


That is good news Sue. Hopefully this will all be just a memory soon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, thank you for the heads up about the beads on Forest. I am going to start on it today. Do you think it is worth trying dental floss? I did wonder if it would be hard going but didn't want to thread the beads on to the yarn.


I prefer the dental floss method myself and use a variation of it with monofilament line. I hope to get to the second repeat today and will report if the second bead row is any easier. If not, then I might have to go up a needle size or knit really loosely. Also, I have rectangular beads, don't know if that is relevant as they are about the same length as an 8/0 or 6/0 bead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> I am hoping things will settle down for her now.
> 
> Sue


I am sure we are all there with you on that one!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure we are all there with you on that one!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I promise not to flood you all with pictures, but I couldn't resist this one. It's a Queen Anne's Lace bud in the morning dew.


Oh, that is so beautiful, Bev!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

FranVan said:


> I knit a purse many years ago using Entralac method, then felted it. Hid a lot of mistakes. Washcloth looks so very nice, I taught myself to knit backwards several years ago. I would like to make a shawl using this method.


That is great. I am in a process of designing a shawl. It is in my head at the moment but do watch this space!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, FranVan.
> 
> Norma, I did some entrelac the other year. I need to watch the video on backwards knitting and I am planning on doing your lace scarf. I'll probably turn it into a cowl. How much yarn did you use?


I used about 450 yds/ just over 400 mtrs


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I promise not to flood you all with pictures, but I couldn't resist this one. It's a Queen Anne's Lace bud in the morning dew.


Simply beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the queen anne's lace pic took so long to show up pn my computer. it reminds mr of translucent ice on branches in winter. lot's of fun, your pics


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--did I miss a link to your lace cowl pattern in entrelac? Am not seeing it.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I may be with you Mary. Taught myself entrelac and found Euny Jang's written instructions on Knitting Daily to be the best. At the time there were not many videos--amazing how quickly youtube became our learning encyclopedia.
> 
> I find entrelac to be fun to do, but not sure how much I really like it in the long run. Haven't found a pattern that strikes me but will take some time this week to give it some time. What strikes me is how entrelac would make a great design detail in a garment, or even a scarf. Hmmm? Maybe I have just answered my own question--a scarf with an entrelac detail.


Come to think about it, maybe a square detail on the front or back of a top or sweater? Lots of possibilities!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Norma. I use the dental floss method. I got a Fleagle Beader recently that I should try out, but haven't yet.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the reply, Sue. Whilst I was waiting for bread to rise this morning I tried dental floss, crochet hook and a Fleagle Beader. All of them I couldn't get the yarn through without turning it into a mangled mess. I have done a row placing the bead above the k2 tog. Could I have everyones opinion. I know it is not what Elizabeth wamted but otherwise I shall have to find different yarn/ not bead.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--did I miss a link to your lace cowl pattern in entrelac? Am not seeing it.


No I am teasing you for longer :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Isn't it interesting how early in life they begin to express their needs, each baby so unique in their style of communication.


It is fascinating, Tanya and I love it. The day nursery he attends while his mum is at work teaches some signing because that is easier for them than saying the words. Max will make the signs for please and thank you ( sometimes these seem to be interchangeable) and food.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like a lovely time with DGS, Linda. Too bad you can't plug some of his energy into you.


Oh, how I wish.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Aww, bet you do miss all that energy around. Love that he brought your shoes to you- so cute! Bet he misses you too.


He kissed the phone when I called last night, so maybe he does and yes I do miss his energy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I may be with you Mary. Taught myself entrelac and found Euny Jang's written instructions on Knitting Daily to be the best. At the time there were not many videos--amazing how quickly youtube became our learning encyclopedia.
> 
> I find entrelac to be fun to do, but not sure how much I really like it in the long run. Haven't found a pattern that strikes me but will take some time this week to give it some time. What strikes me is how entrelac would make a great design detail in a garment, or even a scarf. Hmmm? Maybe I have just answered my own question--a scarf with an entrelac detail.


That is an interesting idea, Tanya. Just wonder how the guage would be affected.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Glad you had such a great time with your GS. you will have a lot of Fons memories. Hope you took a lot of photos to look back at.
> 
> Sue


I did - and a couple of little videos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I did - and a couple of little videos.


I do hope we have a look?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Julie. I do hope you have a wonderful day or is it over?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for the reply, Sue. Whilst I was waiting for bread to rise this morning I tried dental floss, crochet hook and a Fleagle Beader. All of them I couldn't get the yarn through without turning it into a mangled mess. I have done a row placing the bead above the k2 tog. Could I have everyones opinion. I know it is not what Elizabeth wamted but otherwise I shall have to find different yarn/ not bead.


I was having the same issue (beads, not bread  ). I will post a photo after I get a few more rows done. Checking Ravelry I seem to be the only one who persevered and got the bead over the k2tog. My scarf is going to be different than the other, lol. Love your colors, by the way.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is wonderful news about Amy, Sue!!! 

Your Forest MKAL is looking good! I appreciate your photo and being able to see the stitch pattern to make sure I am doing it right. I am only halfway through my 2nd repeat.

Ronie, your projects are all looking really great! You are so close now with your dk cowl.  I found the whale! 

It looks like it didn't take you very long to start having fun with that camera, Bev. :thumbup:

Sorry, Tanya, I must have misunderstood what you said about the bumps on the entrelac.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

First of all thank you for all the kind comments on my work.. I have enjoyed them all 

Sue that is great news about Amy... and I love your start.. it is really something to see the change in the definition of the pattern where you have place the beads.. very pretty...

Happy Birthday Julie!! I hope I didn't miss it.. 

Good to see you here VermontMary  how is life in the Airstream?? I hope you are having a wonderful time 

Norma I think your beading looks fine.. I'm not sure how else you could do it.. maybe Melanies will show us 

Very cute little guy you have there Linda.. they can really warm our hearts.. (no matter how old they get )

Ros I hope you have a better time with Jackson.. I am sure that now he is with you and the rest of the family all together he will start to feel better.. I sure hope this isn't anything serious... you haven't said what is wrong with him.. just that he isn't feeling well.. has he seen a doctor?? this has been going on for several weeks now!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev beautiful shots of the sunrise!! I don't blame you for wanting to get some pictures with your new camera  I love the Queen Anne's Lace too


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a sweetie, you have there, Linda!

I hope this is signs of improvement for Jackson now, Ros.

Ronie, your wooden bowl would work just fine the way it is for a yarn bowl without the cuts. I have tall cereal bowls that I am using. They are great!

The Queen Anne's Lace photo is stunning, Bev!

It is good to hear from you, VermontMary!

Happy Birthday, Julie!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for the reply, Sue. Whilst I was waiting for bread to rise this morning I tried dental floss, crochet hook and a Fleagle Beader. All of them I couldn't get the yarn through without turning it into a mangled mess. I have done a row placing the bead above the k2 tog. Could I have everyones opinion. I know it is not what Elizabeth wamted but otherwise I shall have to find different yarn/ not bead.


I think it looks good. That's what I'm planning to do with mine. Your colors are great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday to Julie. I do hope you have a wonderful day or is it over?


Happy birthday from me, too, Julie! I hope we didn't miss it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

HI again - quickly touching base with the few minutes that I have to spare.
So nice to see a number of new people chiming in. Welcome to LP - I hope you stick around. 
I really want to get started on this new technique but first I need to CO Forest. I like to have a fingering weight project that I can pick up when the finer or more involved stuff starts to fray my nerves.

I didn't make very good progress on my plans for Bev's party: only managed to do a couple of rows on Be With You, didn't start a DK project & didn't CO my socks. Too many distractions - I resolve to do better! ;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I was having the same issue (beads, not bread  ). I will post a photo after I get a few more rows done. Checking Ravelry I seem to be the only one who persevered and got the bead over the k2tog. My scarf is going to be different than the other, lol. Love your colors, by the way.


I will have a look on Ravelry. I would be sorry to change yarn as I do like it.
Edit I have had a look and I see I am not alone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I have a pattern from Knitted Lace by Anne Merrow Interweave press called Forest Path...it is an Entrelac lace pattern. It is my goal to one day knit this stole....


Oh, my goodness, that is absolutely beautiful, DFL!!
Will you do it in white? Although I love the coloured versions, there is something so appealing to this type of lace being done in white or off-white. So elegant... I guess the colour doesn't fight for attention with the beautiful stitching so helps display the lace to advantage.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay...let the lovely photo wars (friendly) begin:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Still 10 pages to catch up on - decided to have another coffee instead of tending to what I am supposed to be doing.

Clue 3 for dancing Beses has arrived & for those who have been hoping - more bees!
I won't show mine until someone else has finished this clue - don't want to spoil it.

A few patterns to share:

Checks and Eyelets Facecloth by Faith Schmidt
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55829220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV

Looking for the Dayflower Wrap, I found a few others that were download-worthy...
Forest Hills Patterns
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_ForestHills.asp

Nizza Shawl by Martina Sommer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nizza-shawl

Barking up a Tree Shawlette by Wedina Schmidt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/barking-up-a-tree-shawlette

Skinny Leaves by Michael Harrigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skinny-leaves


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Next installment for the 3rd week of July:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns Jane... I'm off to work now  see ya all later this evening (pacific time )


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Next installment for the 3rd week of July:


Those are great.... good enough to eat :thumbup: Your tomatoes are much better then ours and we have them under glass grown hydroponically (sp?) DH is not happy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Jane! Enjoy your coffee and a chance to relax a bit.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This one is a combination...to show off the Japanese Eggplant's progress, and two views of the short-row baby bib I knitted up in 2-3 days:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great patterns, Jane. Thank you. I liked Barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> This one is a combination...to show off the Japanese Eggplant's progress, and two views of the short-row baby bib I knitted up in 2-3 days:


The eggplant is coming along and the baby's bib is cute.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Jane! Enjoy your coffee and a chance to relax a bit.


Thank you, Toni 
Coffee's gone now so I will have to restart at page 2 later on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I liked Barking up the wrong tree.


I like that one, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great.... good enough to eat :thumbup: Your tomatoes are much better then ours and we have them under glass grown hydroponically (sp?) DH is not happy.


I agree, Karen. They all look great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great patterns, Jane. Thank you. I liked Barking up the wrong tree.


And from me, too, Jane.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> No I am teasing you for longer :lol:


And Tanya called me a tease.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks Toni and Ronie for your lovely comments on my photos. I am having fun!!

Norma, I think your beads look great. 

Happy, happy birthday, Julie. I hope that is was/is a good one.

Lovely pictures, Karen.  Karen, a pepper and tomato plant.  Love the baby bib.

Jane, I like Shinny Leaves alot. Thanks for the links.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I did manage to take Trixie for a very pleasant walk this morning. That is a step forward :thumbup:


Great news - for you & Trixie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Here is a sneak peek at the back of my scarf. It doesn't worry me but I appreciate it would some.


It certainly looks fine from here.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Julie. How great that you are spending it with a friend 

Hope Jackson feels better soon Ros.

I'll be computerless for the remainder of the week starting tonight. Hope all have a great week. I'll be bringing some knitting with me.

Garden is coming along nicely Karen.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Alas I had to frog Forest. I just can't get the beads over the k2tog. So I will most likely place the beads on the purl row. I am using the dental floss method. I do not like pre-stringing the beads as I find they wander too much on the finished project. I took a picture to show how little yarn comes through the bead - that is both strands of the k2tog (before doing the k2tog). I was using a very small crochet hook to pull the yarn through the loops as this was the only way. 

But on the plus side, I did get to try out my new Chiaogoo needles. They are very smooth. I'll transfer these over to Dancing Bees as the cable is longer than what is there now. Hope nothing falls off, lol. I have been using wood needles which have some 'grab'.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I like that one, too.


I liked Barking Up the Wrong Tree also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't usually like pre-loading my beads either, but they seem to work well for the instructions Elizabeth has given for the Forest MKAL for me. I don't like that I have to keep pushing them back on the yarn to be able to knit though. I guess knitting time is used either way when adding that beautiful bling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Alas I had to frog Forest. I just can't get the beads over the k2tog. ..


I had been trying to catch up but saw this & know that you will be out of touch - wanted to say that I love your yarn & beads!
Also, haven't started yet so haven't encountered the problem you are having. I will see if I can find a work-around.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday Julie. How great that you are spending it with a friend
> 
> Hope Jackson feels better soon Ros.
> 
> ...


We'll miss you, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday to Julie. I do hope you have a wonderful day or is it over?


Thank you Norma- we are only just coming to daylight! nearly 7 am., so thank you! I expect to be busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Only just into the daylight hours, Ronie! so no, you have not missed it, thanks!



Ronie said:


> First of all thank you for all the kind comments on my work.. I have enjoyed them all
> 
> Sue that is great news about Amy... and I love your start.. it is really something to see the change in the definition of the pattern where you have place the beads.. very pretty...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a sweetie, you have there, Linda!
> 
> I hope this is signs of improvement for Jackson now, Ros.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy birthday from me, too, Julie! I hope we didn't miss it.


Thank you, Pam- and no, you have impeccable timing- you've not missed it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Next installment for the 3rd week of July:


Looking good, Karen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The eggplant is coming along and the baby's bib is cute.


Ditto


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JULIE!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> And Tanya called me a tease.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev- most of it still to come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Melanie!
How come you are going to be without a computer for so long!?



MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday Julie. How great that you are spending it with a friend
> 
> Hope Jackson feels better soon Ros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JULIE!!!


THANK YOU , JANE !!!!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Julie.
Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie.
> Sue


Many thanks, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Pam- and no, you have impeccable timing- you've not missed it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too Julie. May it be a satisfying and healthy year for you! Hope you are doing something special with Gerry!

Melanie, it does seem impossible to me to put the bead on the 2 strands of yarn. I am putting my crochet needle through the 2 and then placing the bead on the loop. It seems to be okay and staying in place. Have fun on your trip to someplace without the Internet and just knitting!
Norma, I like how yours looks doing it on the pearl side as well. Very pretty yarn.

Karen everything looks like it is doing well in your container garden. Lovely vegetables, flowers to be and herbs!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This one is a combination...to show off the Japanese Eggplant's progress, and two views of the short-row baby bib I knitted up in 2-3 days:


Oh, and i forgot to say how pretty that cute little bib is! It is a perfect gift to go with the baby blanket.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Melanie!
> How come you are going to be without a computer for so long!?


I'll be on holiday. I am going to Wisconsin, which makes Americans laugh as it is not known as a vacation spot. But I am going to the big EAA airshow so it's like mecca for us general aviation pilots. If you lived here when you did your flight training you would probably have planned a trip there. No helicopter this time, she is staying home


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just saying hi to get the notices. Looking forward to learning about this new technique.


Marking my place.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Please enlighten a newcomer .Do I follow this thread or will there be another ? Tried a few rows but need to find a suitable yarn .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you like the beads and have knitted some repeats now. I will post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am sorry you had to frog Forest but I am find it much easier in placing the beads on the purl row. I am with you I don't like stringing the beads. They are just a nuisance. Love the yarn /bead combo.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I'll be on holiday. I am going to Wisconsin, which makes Americans laugh as it is not known as a vacation spot. But I am going to the big EAA airshow so it's like mecca for us general aviation pilots. If you lived here when you did your flight training you would probably have planned a trip there. No helicopter this time, she is staying home


That sounds like heaven for you. Do have a good time!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Please enlighten a newcomer .Do I follow this thread or will there be another ? Tried a few rows but need to find a suitable yarn .


Hi Ann. We will be here for two weeks and there will be another link posted here to a new lace party. Were your few rows successful?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I'll be on holiday. I am going to Wisconsin, which makes Americans laugh as it is not known as a vacation spot. But I am going to the big EAA airshow so it's like mecca for us general aviation pilots. If you lived here when you did your flight training you would probably have planned a trip there. No helicopter this time, she is staying home


Have fun, Melanie!!

Welcome, Annweb. Hang here with us. This is where to be-Norma is doing entrelac these two weeks.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I felt reasonably satisfied but think I failed to turn at some point .In reading through I realised you are in North Wales .I was born in Holyhead and moved to various places in N.W .until I left .Now in Manchester but am still Welsh !


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I'll be on holiday. I am going to Wisconsin, which makes Americans laugh as it is not known as a vacation spot. But I am going to the big EAA airshow so it's like mecca for us general aviation pilots. If you lived here when you did your flight training you would probably have planned a trip there. No helicopter this time, she is staying home


Have a great time, Melanie!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a great vacation, Melanie.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I'll be on holiday. I am going to Wisconsin, which makes Americans laugh as it is not known as a vacation spot. But I am going to the big EAA airshow so it's like mecca for us general aviation pilots. If you lived here when you did your flight training you would probably have planned a trip there. No helicopter this time, she is staying home


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, I found "us".....I have done a little Entrelac and have The Essentials Guide...it is great!!! I had never done it, followed the pictures and instructions and did it the first time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Entrelac-Essential-Guide-Interlace-Knitting/dp/1936096005
> 
> ...


It's beautiful, it definitely has Lace Party written all over it!!!💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No I am teasing you for longer :lol:


what a meanie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I did manage to take Trixie for a very pleasant walk this morning. That is a step forward :thumbup:


That's great Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I am being very stupid but I can't tell you how I did that!!
> I can understand how you feel about the back. Here is a sneak peek at the back of my scarf. It doesn't worry me but I appreciate it would some.


I think the back looks great Norma. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--see I called you a tease, but Norma is a meanie making us wait for a pattern.&#128521;

Melanie--you may not see this, but have a great vacation.

Linda--these little tykes, barely walking, are capable of absorbing so much. Let me share a story from years ago. I made contact with a family that had taken in a baby boy who was left in a hospital for a couple of months. He was drugged and spent most of his time in a hospital crib, alone. He was about 8-10 months when I met him. I had gone to fix their bathroom and ended up treating the baby who had been diagnosed with cerebral palsy and retardation. He never cried and couldn't stand or bend his ankles as I recall. Probably some other symptoms as well. When I looked into his eyes it seemed there was a person locked inside. He responded almost instantly to homeopathy and within a short time he was standing and beginning to walk, but he did not talk. With one remedy he did speak, but that retrenched. When I watched him he used all kinds of hand gestures and behavior to communicate. I told his mothers that he had his sign language and that was easier for him than learning to speak. I saw this as great intelligence wanting to express itself. I am so sorry to have lost contact with these people but have never forgot the experience of seeing this little boy develop his own language

Annweb--welcome. Stick around and join in whenever you wish. We have no rules other than respect. We are very much like your local knitting group except we are international and have so many things to share and learn from each other on many subjects.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Norma, the back of your scarf looks much neater than mine did. Maybe using all the same color works better too.
> I took the workshop here on kp and I had started out to do a scarf,but ended up sewing it together into cowl, which didn't show the back.
> Here is a picture of front and back.


Looks great Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh I can just hit reply
> first is my enterlac that I worked on today.


You're Entrelac is looking good Ronie. You're cowl is beautiful and I wouldn't want to cut up that bowl either. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> this is the scarf I am working on too!!! it is the Estonian pattern DFL shared with us.. called "Estonian Money Scarf" I am using the lace weight yarn I bought awhile back from Craftsy.. it is very soft and wonderful to work with.. I am thinking it is Alpaca


Your scarf is looking beautiful Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, your entrelac is off to a great start. Love that DK cowl. I am thinking of casting on the Star Wars DK scarf for my DGS. You know just starting it and working on it from time to time. Love the money scarf. Gotta finish frogging my diadem yarn to use for that. How exciting to have seen a whale in the wild.
> 
> I went through the manual and figured everything-well most things out. Way more than I had with my other camera. Got some pictures taken. Looking forward to seeing how things progress from here.


Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have finished four pattern repeats of the 2nd clue of the Forest MKAL. I decided to bead every third repeat rather than every repeat.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing for me today was that Amy was discharged from hospital this afternoon. She was very tired, but glad to get home. She isn't supposed to return to work until 29th. She no longer has the crater that she had in her belly, nor of course the rubber tube that she had for seven years. When this is all healed, she will be able to lie on her stomach, and will no longer have an unsightly bulge under her clothing. My SIL just texted me to say she has been sleeping since we left about six hours ago, which is great. I know she didn't get to really rest much in hospital.
> 
> Sue


That's great news Sue, I hope Amy gets the rest she needs, starts to feel much better soon and can put this ordeal behind her!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry, Ros, that he's still ill. I hope he's finally on the mend.


Thank you Pam, Jackson is much better and he has had a good night's sleep. He had a lovely day yesterday, lots of smiles and chatting. I'm hoping to catch up with the news while he is still asleep. I still have some pages to catch up on the last LP. Carmen walked to my sister's house yesterday (she has just moved closer to my house) so Jackson had a great time exploring. He was sound asleep in his stroller when they got back. It's so lovely to see him feeling so much better. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, give Jackson a hug and kiss from me. I do hope he continues to improve.


Thank you Norma, I will. Jackson is so much better, not completely, but a great improvement. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Fingers crossed that he is on the mend, poor little man. My little one has returned home so the house feels very empty. Now I'm just trying to recover some energy. By the time he went home I felt as if my batteries were running low and I felt flat - just missing seeing him bumbling around here - busy, busy, busy, bringing me my "shooshoos" to go outside to play.


Thank you Linda. Jackson is much better, the smiles and laughter have returned. I'm exhausted but in a good way and I know what you mean about the house feeling empty. It does feel that way the minute you say goodbye. How cute shooshoos, I love it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like a lovely time with DGS, Linda. Too bad you can't plug some of his energy into you.
> 
> Ros, I forgot to mention Jackson. Thought I did. I hope that he will continue to feel better. It's so troublesome when the little ones have a lengthy sickness.


Thank you Bev, Jackson is so much better. 😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

FranVan said:


> I knit a purse many years ago using Entralac method, then felted it. Hid a lot of mistakes. Washcloth looks so very nice, I taught myself to knit backwards several years ago. I would like to make a shawl using this method.


Welcome FranVan, I would love to see photos too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Hope Jackson continues to feel better. Smiles are always a good sign.


Thank you Caryn, the little darling is still asleep. It's 7.27am, he has had a good night's sleep, so hopefully he will be even better today. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I promise not to flood you all with pictures, but I couldn't resist this one. It's a Queen Anne's Lace bud in the morning dew.


Beautiful Bev.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...It's so lovely to see him feeling so much better. 💞


I am glad to see him looking so chipper!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--I know how troublesome and wearying it is to have a sick baby/toddler. However, it is important to remember that children tend to go thru a year of illness in their first or second year of life. It it how the body builds its immune system. I am sure you know that the mother imparts her immunity to the infant which carries him thru the first year of life, on average and depending on the mother's state of internal health. When the baby is strong enough to begin to withstand inflammatory conditions, the body begins to 'get sick.' So, even tho it may be hard, I encourage you/your family to embrace this idea of being sick means building health and do whatever you can to bolster his health with sound nutrition. Suppression of symptoms with drugs is counter productive and the body will keep trying to express its needs with more 'illness.' What I say may sound strange given the mantra of a medical industry that promotes co-dependency and the use of drugs instead of Vit C.
> 
> All this said, do hope Jackson improves and the adults can get some sleep again.


Thank you Tanya, I always take note of what you are saying, I really appreciate it. Jackson is much better and we all have had a good sleep. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Please enlighten a newcomer .Do I follow this thread or will there be another ?


Whoever is going to try out the entrelac will do it at their own pace & then share what they have done. Help & suggestions & inspiration will come as we go along.
We'll also be doing other things in between times.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, hope that Jackson will be better soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, he is much better and I really hope that Amy is feeling better too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for the reply, Sue. Whilst I was waiting for bread to rise this morning I tried dental floss, crochet hook and a Fleagle Beader. All of them I couldn't get the yarn through without turning it into a mangled mess. I have done a row placing the bead above the k2 tog. Could I have everyones opinion. I know it is not what Elizabeth wamted but otherwise I shall have to find different yarn/ not bead.


It looks lovely to me Norma. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, Jackson is much better and he has had a good night's sleep. He had a lovely day yesterday, lots of smiles and chatting. I'm hoping to catch up with the news while he is still asleep. I still have some pages to catch up on the last LP. Carmen walked to my sister's house yesterday (she has just moved closer to my house) so Jackson had a great time exploring. He was sound asleep in his stroller when they got back. It's so lovely to see him feeling so much better. 💞


So glad to hear he's feeling better!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Julie, I hope you have a lovely day!!!&#128157;&#128144;&#127874;&#127873;&#9749;&#65039;&#127865;&#127863;&#127856;&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> He kissed the phone when I called last night, so maybe he does and yes I do miss his energy.


That's gorgeous Linda, of course he misses you!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--wonderful Jackson is up to his old self. Let's hope he stays stronger. And am glad my notes are useful. It is my mission to help educate and empower people about their health.

Mary--Your ideas are matching mine. Have wanted to do a hat with a row of small entrelac just above the brim area. I think there are many stitches for the rest of the field that would work well with it.

Karen--Love your planter garden. Things are looking healthy and strong. Wish I could say the same for my gardening mess. Do have some peppers showing up as the rabbit or other critter doesn't seem to like them. Your eggplants do make me jealous. Flea beetles destroy mine so I don't plant any more.

Your bib looks adorable and an easy peasy one to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I'll be on holiday. I am going to Wisconsin, which makes Americans laugh as it is not known as a vacation spot. But I am going to the big EAA airshow so it's like mecca for us general aviation pilots. If you lived here when you did your flight training you would probably have planned a trip there. No helicopter this time, she is staying home


OOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!! I am sooooooo jealous!!! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: My dad took us there one time and occasionally my brothers still go. Have a WONDERFUL time!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, Jackson is much better and he has had a good night's sleep. He had a lovely day yesterday, lots of smiles and chatting. I'm hoping to catch up with the news while he is still asleep. I still have some pages to catch up on the last LP. Carmen walked to my sister's house yesterday (she has just moved closer to my house) so Jackson had a great time exploring. He was sound asleep in his stroller when they got back. It's so lovely to see him feeling so much better. 💞


There's our little man!!! It is good to see him up and around again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros I hope you have a better time with Jackson.. I am sure that now he is with you and the rest of the family all together he will start to feel better.. I sure hope this isn't anything serious... you haven't said what is wrong with him.. just that he isn't feeling well.. has he seen a doctor?? this has been going on for several weeks now!!


Thank you Ronie, Jackson is much better thank goodness. He has been to the doctor's a couple of times. The doctor didn't really say what was wrong with him, but apart from teething his chest was very congested and he was having a lot of trouble trying to clear it. It is so nice to see the little darling smiling and laughing again. Jackson has just woken up and he grabbed 2 handknitted blankets (because 1 is never enough) and got off the bed and started walking down the hall with them wrapped around him. I will sign off for now and be back later when he has a little nap. Take care everyone!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to all of our new "faces"!!! It is just like Jane said, Norma is hosting these next two weeks. She is introducing us to entrelac. Whom ever wants to give it a try is welcome to join in.  We are here to support and encourage each other.  There are always multiple things going on beside. No chance to get bored here.  We are glad you are here. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, Jackson is much better thank goodness. He has been to the doctor's a couple of times. The doctor didn't really say what was wrong with him, but apart from teething his chest was very congested and he was having a lot of trouble trying to clear it. It is so nice to see the little darling smiling and laughing again. Jackson has just woken up and he grabbed 2 handknitted blankets (because 1 is never enough) and got off the bed and started walking down the hall will them wrapped around him. I will sign off for now and be back later when he has a little nap. Take care everyone!! 💞


Enjoy your snuggle, Ros!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I see that Wedina Schmidt has a pooch doing her modeling. Has Tango begun training others in this profession?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--I see that Wedina Schmidt has a pooch doing her modeling. Has Tango begun training others in this profession?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Tanya, I have made the photos the next size down. Is this one easier for you to see on your computer?

Here is where I am at on my sweater. I am loving it. It is going so fast and pattern is easy and easy to memorize. So right now I am working on this in the car and at home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Has Tango begun training others in this profession?


I guess that he is also a role model.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I guess that he is also a role model.


Big shoes, but I am sure Tango can fill them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I saw this before but I dont seem to have saved the pattern - perhaps because it wasnt in pdf already & I didnt want to fiddle with it - but thanks to DFLs handy-dandy Print Friendly!
Tulipes Cowl by Clara Beauty
http://www.claraquintela.com/?p=1179

She has other freebies I think that we have already shared some of them, like Raindrops and Roses...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Clara%20Beauty&availability=free&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs

Dancing Flame Shawl by Universal Yarn
http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=700

Lots of nice freebies from them:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Universal%20Yarn&sort=date

including this Entrelac Cowl
http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=953


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here is where I am at on my sweater. ...


Great start!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Big shoes, but I am sure Tango can fill them.


I am sure!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Alas I had to frog Forest. I just can't get the beads over the k2tog. So I will most likely place the beads on the purl row. I am using the dental floss method. I do not like pre-stringing the beads as I find they wander too much on the finished project. I took a picture to show how little yarn comes through the bead - that is both strands of the k2tog (before doing the k2tog). I was using a very small crochet hook to pull the yarn through the loops as this was the only way.
> 
> But on the plus side, I did get to try out my new Chiaogoo needles. They are very smooth. I'll transfer these over to Dancing Bees as the cable is longer than what is there now. Hope nothing falls off, lol. I have been using wood needles which have some 'grab'.


I remember hearing that adding them to the purl side makes them look better.. it is worth a try... Have a great time for the rest of the week!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tanya, I have made the photos the next size down. Is this one easier for you to see on your computer?
> 
> Here is where I am at on my sweater. I am loving it. It is going so fast and pattern is easy and easy to memorize. So right now I am working on this in the car and at home.


Looking good, Bev!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Big shoes, but I am sure Tango can fill them.


That Tango, he is so multi-talented!  :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen your garden is looking beautiful! your tomatoes and other veggies are much further along than mine.. I do have some green tomatoes on the vines but nothing close to being ripe .. 

Bev that is looking really nice!! I love that it is reclaimed yarn 

I'm glad Jackson is feeling better.. he looks so happy all the time 

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. don't worry if you post a repeat some of us don't save them all and wish we had ..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern additions, Jane!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tanya, I have made the photos the next size down. Is this one easier for you to see on your computer?
> 
> Here is where I am at on my sweater. I am loving it. It is going so fast and pattern is easy and easy to memorize. So right now I am working on this in the car and at home.


That is looking great, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the pattern additions, Jane!!!


Ditto from me!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That Tango, he is so multi-talented!  :thumbup:


We've only scratched the surface!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev that is looking really nice!! I love that it is reclaimed yarn


Thanks, Ronie, and all. I love that it is reclaimed yarn also. And I love working with this yarn.  Even buying cheap yarn, it would be upwards to $60. I am thinking of looking for cotton/acrylic blends in sweaters to make that adorable toddler dress.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks to all for the well wishes for my vacation. I am looking forward to it. Three days of looking up and going ooh 

Off to bed as I have an early flight. Not as early as DH but o-dark thirty comes too soon.

Welcome to our new members. We started out as a lace workshop and evolved into a bi-weekly knitting party. While we do try other things, we always come back to our lace knitting. Pull up a chair and join us  And we love photos; WIP's or FO's.

See everyone on the weekend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tanya, I have made the photos the next size down. Is this one easier for you to see on your computer?
> 
> Here is where I am at on my sweater. I am loving it. It is going so fast and pattern is easy and easy to memorize. So right now I am working on this in the car and at home.


Bev--I can just about feel this yarn and it is scrumptious!!!!!!!

Please tell me again how to identify the seams of sweaters to know they are not cut?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Off to bed as I have an early flight. ...


Have a good trip!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> I felt reasonably satisfied but think I failed to turn at some point .In reading through I realised you are in North Wales .I was born in Holyhead and moved to various places in N.W .until I left .Now in Manchester but am still Welsh !


The turning is helped/eliminated by knitting backwards. I did do a bit of tinking at first!!
The blood of our forefathers runs strong. I was born in Wales but spent most of my childhood and adult life in Derbyshire. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so pleased Jackson is better. Lovely photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tanya, I have made the photos the next size down. Is this one easier for you to see on your computer?
> 
> Here is where I am at on my sweater. I am loving it. It is going so fast and pattern is easy and easy to memorize. So right now I am working on this in the car and at home.


Looking great. I love the colour, it would just suit me........
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Big shoes, but I am sure Tango can fill them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, the entralac cowl is very pretty. Thank you for the addition :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Julie.

So gald Jackson is improving, Ros.

Sorry no time to comment on others - got to take MIL for a medical appointment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the start of Forest.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya,
Here's a link to a video that shows you what kind of seams to look for. Have fun.  She also has some hints on how to cut the yarn so that you can just pull it and the whole seam unzips. 






Norma, what a wonderful start on Forest. I love it!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. I do like the colour :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful start on your Forest, Norma! I like your color also. 

We are off to get hubby's neck checked today. What a difference there has been!!! He is off the strong narcotics and ibuprofen and only taking Tylenol. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and commented about the wonderful look in his eyes - no pain!!! We are so grateful!!!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya,
> Here's a link to a video that shows you what kind of seams to look for. Have fun.  She also has some hints on how to cut the yarn so that you can just pull it and the whole seam unzips.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev. Will take a few minutes to watch it.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350175-1.html

Did everyone see the double knit scarf on KP this morning...a lace party too late, but impressive...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, so glad Jackson is feeling better and able to get out and explore. Love seeing him in all,his cuteness.

Bev, your sweater is looking great with that wool. Is this sweater to be for you? If so, bet you will wear it a lot!

Jane, I really like the tulipes cowl - and yes the print friendly thing sure makes it easy to save and print off! Like that entrelac cowl as well.

Norma, that start on the Forest scarf looks super. The beads are perfect for that yarn. 

So glad your dh is feeling so much better Toni. Hope he continues to improve with this treatment!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350175-1.html
> 
> Did everyone see the double knit scarf on KP this morning...a lace party too late, but impressive...


Missed this one. Thanks for posting. It is quite impressive. Can't believe it is her first.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Forest.


That looks really good, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful start on your Forest, Norma! I like your color also.
> 
> We are off to get hubby's neck checked today. What a difference there has been!!! He is off the strong narcotics and ibuprofen and only taking Tylenol. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and commented about the wonderful look in his eyes - no pain!!! We are so grateful!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


That is so good to hear, Toni!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, what a beautiful job she did on her first DK project. I wonder how long it took her. 

Toni, So happy for you and DH. Excellent!!

Thanks, Caryn. It is for me and I will probably be wearing it non-stop this fall and winter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--thanx for calling our attention to the DK on KP. I don't read the daily digest much anymore.. I would say that knitter is very skilled and has probably already had skills doing strand knitting or intarsia. Nonetheless it is an impressive piece.

Norma--your Forest scarf is coming along beautifully. And looks like you have the beading under control.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya,
> Here's a link to a video that shows you what kind of seams to look for. Have fun.  She also has some hints on how to cut the yarn so that you can just pull it and the whole seam unzips.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, what a beautiful job she did on her first DK project. I wonder how long it took her.
> 
> Toni, So happy for you and DH. Excellent!!
> 
> Thanks, Caryn. It is for me and I will probably be wearing it non-stop this fall and winter.


I don't know, but my one little headband is very labor intensive and I am doing it in the round....which is easier than flat.

I am just praying that when I finish it, I can use it for something.

About one hour for each row...ughhhh...but the effect is stunning...don't know whether to frame the finished product or wear it. :shock: :?:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great start Norma!! I love your beads.. are you going to bead the whole scarf?

Wow I can't believe that was the first time knitting DK.. wonderful job!! thanks for sharing DFL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I don't know, but my one little headband is very labor intensive and I am doing it in the round....which is easier than flat.
> 
> I am just praying that when I finish it, I can use it for something.
> 
> About one hour for each row...ughhhh...but the effect is stunning...don't know whether to frame the finished product or wear it. :shock: :?:


LOL I know how you feel!!! I have sped up a bit on mine but it is not a quick knit that is for sure.. well worth the effort though 

Toni I hope all goes well with your Hubby's Dr.s appointment.. it sounds like he is doing much better


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, forgot to tell you the Fortune's Shawlette was finished this a.m. This was the crochet shawlette by Tamara Kelly posted on Ravelry and Moogly which is her site I believe. I thought I was running out of yarn and concerned that the lace weight would not provide enough yarn to equal the fingering weight used in the written pattern. I must say that my lace pattern does not look anything like hers and have no idea why. Of course my cockeyed brain may have inverted some instruction which got carried thru the project. Nonetheless, I stayed with it. The 4 row edge detail was a bit of a problem as I was getting close to the end of the skein--big anxiety. The pattern is also not written as clearly as it could have been. I already commented on the basic 'block' pattern which was not written clearly and an available video link was not included. All said and done, I wound up with a project that was even bigger than the pattern and this is before blocking. The end result is really more than a shawlette.

Still camera-less so no pics yet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Beautiful start on your Forest, Norma! I like your color also.
> 
> We are off to get hubby's neck checked today. What a difference there has been!!! He is off the strong narcotics and ibuprofen and only taking Tylenol. Our neighbor stopped by yesterday and commented about the wonderful look in his eyes - no pain!!! We are so grateful!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


It is good to have news of your DH. I do hope it is good news with the check up. You have a good day too
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Forest.


Very pretty, Norma!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350175-1.html
> 
> Did everyone see the double knit scarf on KP this morning...a lace party too late, but impressive...


That is a great piece of work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...We are off to get hubby's neck checked today. What a difference there has been!!! ...


So glad to hear how well your husband is doing, Toni.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we had a bit if a problem here at the house yesterday  I had gone to work and about a half hour later my cel rang.. which is unusual, my son was calling me to see if we were doing something with the screen in the guest room.. I said no and he said he was going into the house to see if there was anything missing.. when he got back to the house (he called from the store) he heard something.. when he went to see someone came busting out of the shop and knocked him down on the ground.. smashing his face into the cement and took of running.. my son chased him for 2 blocks but lost him in the park!! he calls me back and I came home.. my husband came home and as he was coming up the block he flagged a police officer and he came up to the house.. took a statement.. nothing was stolen but my son was hurt.. he had ice on his face when I got home.. the officer took pictures of his face and arms... 
Well word spread fast and the guy has been seen around town.. he had just gotten out of jail for drugs and now it looks like he will be going back for assault and attempted burglary!! my son is coming over this morning.. I'll see how he looks.. the egg on the side of his face looked pretty bad to me..  I'm a bit more upset that he hurt my boy more than loosing a few things.. even though he didn't get away with it.. so now we are going to let Kiwi run the house.. she is half doxie and black lab so she looks small but is protective.. I feel so bad for my son he just wanted to stop by for a cup of coffee with me..  and it turned into this.. as my hubby was getting home my son's GF was just leaving the house.. she came by to check on it. My son had already stopped by on his way home from work.. such sweet kids!!!  I am going to post it all on Facebook along with this guy's description and hope someone see's him and turns him in.. all my neighbors came out and said that they will be keeping their eye's open!! silly thing is we have 2 officers that live in the neighborhood.. this falls into the stupid criminal category..LOL

needless to say I was pretty worthless yesterday and by the time I got home I was ready for bed.. so I didn't get any knitting done.. I even took my cowl to work so I could knit on it during lunch.. I'll get more done today!! 

I am also looking forward to some more Enterlac to do.. Norma are we going to learn (attempt to learn LOL) how you did your lace enterlac ?? That is really what I am wanting to do!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, forgot to tell you the Fortune's Shawlette was finished this a.m. This was the crochet shawlette by Tamara Kelly posted on Ravelry and Moogly which is her site I believe. I thought I was running out of yarn and concerned that the lace weight would not provide enough yarn to equal the fingering weight used in the written pattern. I must say that my lace pattern does not look anything like hers and have no idea why. Of course my cockeyed brain may have inverted some instruction which got carried thru the project. Nonetheless, I stayed with it. The 4 row edge detail was a bit of a problem as I was getting close to the end of the skein--big anxiety. The pattern is also not written as clearly as it could have been. I already commented on the basic 'block' pattern which was not written clearly and an available video link was not included. All said and done, I wound up with a project that was even bigger than the pattern and this is before blocking. The end result is really more than a shawlette.
> 
> Still camera-less so no pics yet.


its great you got it done so quickly!! what a bummer that the pattern clearly falls short of what it said it was!! I hope you get the camera issue worked out.. I'd really like to see what you ended up with and the picture of the sweater too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...About one hour for each row...ughhhh...but the effect is stunning...don't know whether to frame the finished product or wear it. :shock: :?:


I still haven't tackled it.  
I know what you mean about framing it - it would be a testament to the time & attention & the proof of your achievement.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well we had a bit if a problem here at the house yesterday ... nothing was stolen but my son was hurt...


Sorry to hear that your son was injured, Ronie. It is a scary thing to have happen to you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that your son was injured, Ronie. It is a scary thing to have happen to you!


Me, too, Ronie. That is so scary!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--what a terrible ordeal to go thru. If the perpetrator is still free, how did you identify him? Was your son able to pick him out of police book?

I think you all need a dose of Rescue Remedy at the very least. Your son needs some Arnica--for both the facial injury and his emotional state of shock and bruising. If you can find 200c potency that is what I would give. Otherwise use the 30c usually available in HFSs and take more that 1 dose (maybe 2 the first day, wait and see, and if needed a 3rd dose the next day). Calendula lotion for any contusions or abrasions on the skin. Very healing stuff.

And do knit--more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I don't know, but my one little headband is very labor intensive and I am doing it in the round....which is easier than flat.
> 
> I am just praying that when I finish it, I can use it for something.
> 
> About one hour for each row...ughhhh...but the effect is stunning...don't know whether to frame the finished product or wear it. :shock: :?:


Wear it one time and then frame it for posterity.

Such labor intensive work needs to be showcased well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, Caryn, Pam, Tanya, Ronie and Jane. thank you for your kind remarks about my Forest MKAL. I am really enjoying it and do intend to bead the whole scarf. I have had some misshapen beads so I hope I have enough.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> its great you got it done so quickly!! what a bummer that the pattern clearly falls short of what it said it was!! I hope you get the camera issue worked out.. I'd really like to see what you ended up with and the picture of the sweater too


It is not that bad. Just frustrating working on such a simple pattern that takes so much time, relatively speaking, trying to understand what is wanted.

Camera? Me, too. Cannot figure out what could have happened to the camera. It is about a month that I have not seen it. That is more of a bummer than the pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, what a dreadful thing to happen. I do hope your son's cuts and bruises heal. A terrible thing to happen.
I will post the pattern soon for the scarf but I would recommend anyone who has not done entralac before to have a go at the dishcloth pattern, first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It was a lovely day, weatherwise- although still chilly in the wind. Gerry very kindly bought me a ball of two ply Merino and Silk- 340 m. in a lovely soft blue- it will be something lacy for my neck. We cooked a Chinese/fusion meal for our two visitors- pork with beetroot and thin omelets- roasted first then steamed, a sweet and sour tofu, spinach with oyster sauce, Kumara baked with orange, started with a Prawn soup, and finished with a Danish pastry, and chocolate cake- quite a feast!



sisu said:


> Happy Birthday from me too Julie. May it be a satisfying and healthy year for you! Hope you are doing something special with Gerry!
> 
> Melanie, it does seem impossible to me to put the bead on the 2 strands of yarn. I am putting my crochet needle through the 2 and then placing the bead on the loop. It seems to be okay and staying in place. Have fun on your trip to someplace without the Internet and just knitting!
> Norma, I like how yours looks doing it on the pearl side as well. Very pretty yarn.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...do intend to bead the whole scarf...


I did two reps last night. I am now wondering if I will bead the whole thing of just the first & last 6 reps or so. I am using size 8/0 beads with the fingering weight because I didn't want the beads to be overpowering in the pattern - nor too weighty.
I'll do another rep before I get a pic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great to see you in such a happy photo, Julie plus a bonus sunset :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I'll be on holiday. I am going to Wisconsin, which makes Americans laugh as it is not known as a vacation spot. But I am going to the big EAA airshow so it's like mecca for us general aviation pilots. If you lived here when you did your flight training you would probably have planned a trip there. No helicopter this time, she is staying home


Enjoy your Airshow, Melanie- we used to do the Airshows that they had at the Airforce Bases- always enjoyed it- especially the formation flying.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I did two reps last night. I am now wondering if I will bead the whole thing of just the first & last 6 reps or so. I am using size 8/0 beads with the fingering weight because I didn't want the beads to be overpowering in the pattern - nor too weighty.
> I'll do another rep before I get a pic.


I shall think about that, Julie. Perhaps it might be too weighty mmm!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A few links to keep you busy & out of trouble for s little while...

Sweethearts Baby Blanket by Anjela Govan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweethearts-baby-blanket

Narciso by Julie Nandorfy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narciso

Katika by Julie Nandorfy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/katika

Monsoon by Victoria Myers
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monsoon-2

Scales by Elyssa Samantha Taylor
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scales-6

Orenburg Style Shawl by Wendy Engstrom
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/orenburg-style-shawl

Heirloom Shawl from Patons
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/heirloom-shawl.html

I already had 14 of Sue Bergs patterns in my files & wonder why I didnt have these - perhaps they were only recently translated into English - or I got tired - or I thought that I had enough. (Never!)
Anyway - you can find them all here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Sue%20Berg&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free

My new ones:
Enzian
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/enzian-2

Silberschwarz
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silberschwarz

Pour Edith
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith

Eli-Duett
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eli-duett


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I shall think about that, Julie. Perhaps it might be too weighty mmm!


Are you using size 8/0 or 6/0?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, I will. Jackson is so much better, not completely, but a great improvement. 💞


That must be such a relief for you all- any idea what has been ailing him?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Julie!! your meal sounds interesting.. I have not heard of most of it.. LOL but it looks like you all had a wonderful time 

Thank you everyone.. I am anxious to see what his face looks like.. 
Tanya we are going by my son's description and then he was seen by several other people we know.. the information we got on him came from the hardware store.. they had a run in with him too... but still no face to put with the clothes... it is one of the good things about being in a small town.. we have 1 road that goes from one end to the other.. so if he is going to get anywhere short of jumping fences he has to hit Hwy 101 several times... that is how he was spotted.. plus his aversion to having his face seen is obvious and he uses his black hoodie to hid under.. not many hoodies being worn right now so its also a giveaway.. I am certain he will be caught.. but I'll tell you I heard every little sound last night! so worried that he wasn't finished with what he came here for ..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Happy birthday Julie, I hope you have a lovely day!!!💝💐🎂🎁☕🍹🍷🍰💞


Thank you, Ros! What a lot of lovely smileys /icons you have!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Linda!



linda09 said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie.
> 
> So gald Jackson is improving, Ros.
> 
> Sorry no time to comment on others - got to take MIL for a medical appointment.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. Sue Berg's patterns are all beautiful.. she is a great designer 

Ok Norma I am going to get the dishcloth started  I have the yarn and will have fun with it ... then will we get some lace???   .. don't mind me I'm just being a brat!! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that your son was injured, Ronie. It is a scary thing to have happen to you!


Not good, at all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great to see you in such a happy photo, Julie plus a bonus sunset :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was taught Chinese by my Cantonese/Haka flatmate- she cooked mostly Cantonese style- sadly I have completely lost contact with her, and Malaysia has many millions.



Ronie said:


> Beautiful pictures Julie!! your meal sounds interesting.. I have not heard of most of it.. LOL but it looks like you all had a wonderful time
> 
> Thank you everyone.. I am anxious to see what his face looks like..
> Tanya we are going by my son's description and then he was seen by several other people we know.. the information we got on him came from the hardware store.. they had a run in with him too... but still no face to put with the clothes... it is one of the good things about being in a small town.. we have 1 road that goes from one end to the other.. so if he is going to get anywhere short of jumping fences he has to hit Hwy 101 several times... that is how he was spotted.. plus his aversion to having his face seen is obvious and he uses his black hoodie to hid under.. not many hoodies being worn right now so its also a giveaway.. I am certain he will be caught.. but I'll tell you I heard every little sound last night! so worried that he wasn't finished with what he came here for ..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Watched the video and she was very clear. What she did not talk about was the edge of the sweater parts. Not all sweaters are manufactured with a continuous thread. Some of them are cut at the end of each row so unraveling them is pretty useless. It is hard to tell sometimes whether this is what was done. Have you run into this? How do you identify what the manufacturing technique was?


Tanya, you want to look for seams like she showed you with the braid, I call them Vs. If the seam is serged, the yarn will be cut every row. If the seams have the Vs on one side, the yarn will be one piece. Does that help. Just look at the seam she is showing you to unravel. That is the type you want to find. Hope this helps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am going to get the dishcloth started ...


I am really hoping to start that today, as well, but I am wondering about using the cotton as a first try since it can be kind of stiff to work with.
This might already have been discussed but I am all over the place here. I caught up as far as page 4 yesterday & today I have been responding to the scattered new message - I won't know which ones I have already read when I finally get current.
I have to get a newspaper article written up on the team's performance the weekend & determine our most improved swimmers for a little award that we give - time consuming stuff.
I'd rather be knitting. At least I don't have to devote a 3 hour chunk of my day going to practice. Sorry for whining :-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lovely day, weatherwise- although still chilly in the wind. Gerry very kindly bought me a ball of two ply Merino and Silk- 340 m. in a lovely soft blue- it will be something lacy for my neck. We cooked a Chinese/fusion meal for our two visitors- pork with beetroot and thin omelets- roasted first then steamed, a sweet and sour tofu, spinach with oyster sauce, Kumara baked with orange, started with a Prawn soup, and finished with a Danish pastry, and chocolate cake- quite a feast!


Sounds like a wonderful day and a lovely meal with your friends. Beautiful photos, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I did two reps last night. I am now wondering if I will bead the whole thing of just the first & last 6 reps or so. I am using size 8/0 beads with the fingering weight because I didn't want the beads to be overpowering in the pattern - nor too weighty.
> I'll do another rep before I get a pic.


That's a good thought, Jane. I hope to get to mine today and will give that some thought.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> don't know whether to frame the finished product or wear it. :shock: :?:




Oh, my Ronie. What a day you had yesterday!! So sorry your son hurt. And at least they know who the guy is, so he will be caught and off the streets.

Julie, that indeed sounds like a wonderful feast. Good to see your smiling face at the table surrounded by friends on your birthday. That sunset photo is fabulous!!

Jane, does that mean that you are through the swimming season??? Hoping for your sake.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, does that mean that you are through the swimming season??? Hoping for your sake.


Unfortunately not. It doesn't end until August 30th... but then there will be the year end party & awards to take care of.
Jane


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Spent $50 on an item worth about $189-not so normal. ...


Lucky you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Here is a picture of front and back.


Nice work, Caryn - like your colour combo.
I don't think that there is much you can do about the purl dash-bumps - except for blocking as Toni suggested. But what do I know?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... first is my enterlac that I worked on today.


Your entrelac & DK are looking great. I am starting to despair of ever getting at the DK - maybe September.
Nice new yarn - thanks for the reminder about the tape - must go put some n my cart right now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> this is the scarf I am working on too!!! ...very soft and wonderful to work with.. I am thinking it is Alpaca


Looking good!
I love the colour.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for enlightening me and for the welcome .Not sure if I am looking forward to it or not !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Are you using size 8/0 or 6/0?


I am using 6s. I should have said so

:roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the patterns Jane.. Sue Berg's patterns are all beautiful.. she is a great designer
> 
> Ok Norma I am going to get the dishcloth started  I have the yarn and will have fun with it ... then will we get some lace???   .. don't mind me I'm just being a brat!! LOL


Dear Brat, I love you anyway :XD: xx


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am using 6s. I should have said so


I *do* love those beads with that yarn!
Are they smallish for a 6?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, the cotton for the dishcloth is stiff but I found it OK. For a practise piece anything goes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I *do* love those beads with that yarn!
> Are they smallish for a 6?


Yes and some are difficult to get the yarn through.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful pictures Julie!! your meal sounds interesting.. I have not heard of most of it.. LOL but it looks like you all had a wonderful time
> 
> Thank you everyone.. I am anxious to see what his face looks like..
> Tanya we are going by my son's description and then he was seen by several other people we know.. the information we got on him came from the hardware store.. they had a run in with him too... but still no face to put with the clothes... it is one of the good things about being in a small town.. we have 1 road that goes from one end to the other.. so if he is going to get anywhere short of jumping fences he has to hit Hwy 101 several times... that is how he was spotted.. plus his aversion to having his face seen is obvious and he uses his black hoodie to hid under.. not many hoodies being worn right now so its also a giveaway.. I am certain he will be caught.. but I'll tell you I heard every little sound last night! so worried that he wasn't finished with what he came here for ..


I certainly understand your apprehension last nite. And agree, that there are benefits to small town living. Nothing stays secret or hidden for long.

I still encourage you to do the first aid I recommended. Rescue Remedy and/or Arnica will help you resolve the shock and anxiety of the incident as much as it will for your son.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, the cotton for the dishcloth is stiff but I found it OK. For a practise piece anything goes.


Okay - thanks.
I just remembered that I have the baby cotton from Ice Yarns - might do it with that - much softer - really nice to work with. It'll be smaller than the size in the pattern, though.
Ooh - just checked only a 24 stitch CO - very small with this yarn. Is it worked over 8 stitches? Could I increase to 40 maybe?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes and some are difficult to get the yarn through.


I put the difficult ones aside & use floss with them eventually. I'd rather the hook but the floss will work with the smaller holes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you for enlightening me and for the welcome .Not sure if I am looking forward to it or not !


Be like the rest of us and just go for it. It will work or not but you will definitely learn something. I have done some trials and decided they were not for me, but never regretted the time spent doing them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free offer ends July 21, 2015 (23.59 Pacific time US) 
Ajour Nets by Olga Rostovskaya
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ajour-nets

Free for a limited time, while the magazine issue is live on the website 
Simply Washcloths by Lisa Carnahan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simply-washcloths

I like the effect of the colours in the bottom one.
Godzilla Shawl by Crypto Knitter
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/godzilla-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is for Melanie - although she is out of earshot but will hopefully notice it when she gets access again - someone else might want to consider it...
I was thinking about a workaround for the difficulty with getting the 2 strands through the bead. 
Since the 2nd stitch (of the K2tog) is the one that will lie on top, slip the first stitch to the right hand needle, place the bead on the next stitch. Put both stitches back on the left needle & work the K2tog. The bead will sit in the front.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, does that mean that you are through the swimming season??? Hoping for your sake.


Me, too, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Unfortunately not. It doesn't end until August 30th... but then there will be the year end party & awards to take care of.
> Jane


Oh, darn! That's a huge commitment of time, especially now given the fact you have to drive so far for everything to do with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is for Melanie - although she is out of earshot but will hopefully notice it when she gets access again - someone else might want to consider it...
> I was thinking about a workaround for the difficulty with getting the 2 strands through the bead.
> Since the 2nd stitch (of the K2tog) is the one that will lie on top, slip the first stitch to the right hand needle, place the bead on the next stitch. Put both stitches back on the left needle & work the K2tog. The bead will sit in the front.


Clever you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - thanks.
> I just remembered that I have the baby cotton from Ice Yarns - might do it with that - much softer - really nice to work with. It'll be smaller than the size in the pattern, though.
> Ooh - just checked only a 24 stitch CO - very small with this yarn. Is it worked over 8 stitches? Could I increase to 40 maybe?


I have some Knit Picks Comfy yarn that I think I'll use for this. It's nice and soft and not as stiff as Sugar and Cream.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I put the difficult ones aside & use floss with them eventually. I'd rather the hook but the floss will work with the smaller holes.


That's what I do, too. To me the floss takes longer and I'm usually too lazy to use that method.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Be like the rest of us and just go for it. It will work or not but you will definitely learn something. I have done some trials and decided they were not for me, but never regretted the time spent doing them.


I completely agree, Tanya!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Clever you.


You think? ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day and a lovely meal with your friends. Beautiful photos, too.


It was , and thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, darn! That's a huge commitment of time, especially now given the fact you have to drive so far for everything to do with it.


Tell me about it!
On top of that, the closer the end of the season gets, the closer we get to Michael's departure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I have some Knit Picks Comfy yarn that I think I'll use for this. It's nice and soft and not as stiff as Sugar and Cream.


They are giving away a free ball with a minimum purchase - won't get here in time, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free offer ends July 21, 2015 (23.59 Pacific time US)
> Ajour Nets by Olga Rostovskaya
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ajour-nets
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jane. Those are all great and saved.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is for Melanie - although she is out of earshot but will hopefully notice it when she gets access again - someone else might want to consider it...
> I was thinking about a workaround for the difficulty with getting the 2 strands through the bead.
> Since the 2nd stitch (of the K2tog) is the one that will lie on top, slip the first stitch to the right hand needle, place the bead on the next stitch. Put both stitches back on the left needle & work the K2tog. The bead will sit in the front.


That is a great idea, Jane. I'll give that a try when I get to it later today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my Ronie. What a day you had yesterday!! So sorry your son hurt. And at least they know who the guy is, so he will be caught and off the streets.
> 
> Julie, that indeed sounds like a wonderful feast. Good to see your smiling face at the table surrounded by friends on your birthday. That sunset photo is fabulous!!
> 
> Jane, does that mean that you are through the swimming season??? Hoping for your sake.


Thanks Bev! I may possibly get a few more sunset photos, before I leave.
The ball of Merino and silk that I acquired yesterday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You think? ;-)


I know!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tell me about it!
> On top of that, the closer the end of the season gets, the closer we get to Michael's departure.


Oh, that makes it even harder. You want the season to hurry and get over with but you want to have the time with Michael so you don't want to hurry that. I can't remember, is he also swimming this season? If not, then that's even more time you have to spend away from him and that's got to be difficult, too, given his imminent departure.  Hugs to you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! I may possibly get a few more sunset photos, before I leave.
> The ball of Merino and silk that I acquired yesterday.


That looks lovely, Julie! Very nice gift!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks lovely, Julie! Very nice gift!


I am looking forward to working with it! Pity there was only the one ball, but we had 40% knocked off!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The ball of Merino and silk that I acquired yesterday.


Nice!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that makes it even harder. You want the season to hurry and get over with but you want to have the time with Michael so you don't want to hurry that.


Exactly!


> I can't remember, is he also swimming this season?...


Yes - his last year of eligibility, but he won't be able to swim at the championships at the end of the season. After 11 years with the team - he'll miss his grand finale. I could cry just thinking of it. He has to leave the week before for a week's training with the page program before university starts.


> Hugs to you!


Thanks - I need it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice!!


It is, isn't it! 340m of it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, the yarn looks yummy. 

Jane, so sorry for your bittersweet summer. Wanting swim team over and wanting the summer to last forever. Give Michael extra hugs from us- for you too-and tell him he has orders from us to spoil his mama for the rest of the summer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, so sorry for your bittersweet summer. Wanting swim team over and wanting the summer to last forever. Give Michael extra hugs from us- for you too-and tell him he has orders from us to spoil his mama for the rest of the summer.


Thanks, Bev


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am loving feeling it- so soft to the touch! I want to go upstairs now- breakfast time!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, the yarn looks yummy.
> 
> Jane, so sorry for your bittersweet summer. Wanting swim team over and wanting the summer to last forever. Give Michael extra hugs from us- for you too-and tell him he has orders from us to spoil his mama for the rest of the summer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Forest - 3 reps - knit with Manos del Uruguay Alegría, 75% Merino, 25% Nylon. I guess it would be called a tonal but it is very subtle - kind of like how jeans fade a bit - except in green - your colour, Sue. 
I added the beads on the purl row after doing the K2tog - not the way that I had suggested for Melanie. I had already done it before that occurred to me - not sure if I want to frog & start over, especially considering how hard I am finding it to get a chance to knit lately.

ETA: I forgot to mention that I am using my all-time favourite beads again: the rainbow multi transparent - from Knit Picks. I had some really nice green ones that arrived this week (like magic) but they were too close in colour. These stand out a bit better - although they don't show clearly in the pic.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - his last year of eligibility, but he won't be able to swim at the championships at the end of the season. After 11 years with the team - he'll miss his grand finale. I could cry just thinking of it. He has to leave the week before for a week's training with the page program before university starts.


Oh, that is such a shame!



jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I need it.


You're welcome and any time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, the yarn looks yummy.
> 
> Jane, so sorry for your bittersweet summer. Wanting swim team over and wanting the summer to last forever. Give Michael extra hugs from us- for you too-and tell him he has orders from us to spoil his mama for the rest of the summer.


I completely agree!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Forest - 3 reps - knit with Manos del Uruguay Alegría, 75% Merino, 25% Nylon. I guess it would be called a tonal but it is very subtle - kind of like how jeans fade a bit - except in green - your colour, Sue.
> I added the beads on the purl row after doing the K2tog - not the way that I had suggested for Melanie. I had already done it before that occurred to me - not sure if I want to frog & start over, especially considering how hard I am finding it to get a chance to knit lately.


I looks great, Jane - both the color and the beads! I'm a green person, too, so it's very appealing to me.  I need to get off of here and go get started on mine!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree!!!


Thanks - but I am afraid that if he treats me too well, it will be even harder to see him go. ;-)
Okay - gotta stop thinking about this - it is causing me pain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I looks great, Jane - both the color and the beads! ...


Thank you, Pam 
I'd forgotten if it was you or Melanie that liked green as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank - but I am afraid that if he treats me too well, it will be even harder to see him go. ;-)
> Okay - gotta stop thinking about this - it is causing me pain.


I get that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> I'd forgotten if it was you or Melanie that liked green as well.


I think maybe both of us.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh no Ronie, what a traumatic thing to happen. It is bad enough someone was breaking into your house, but that your son should get hurt as well is awful. Sure hope they catch the guy soon so he doesn't harm anyone else and hope your son is able to recover quickly. 

Looks like a nice gathering and sounds like a great dinner Julie! Love both the pictures. You all look like you are enjoying yourselves. 
Saw the picture of your new yarn as well - very pretty color and I am sure you will knit up something lovely with it.

Thank you Jane for the kind comment on my entrelac cowl. I did block it, but that did not help the untidiness of the back, so I hid it by making it a cowl which I wear folded so you can't see the back.  
That sure is a tough position, to be wanting the summer swim responsibilities over and knowing it means Michael will be leaving for university. But there are lots of vacations and he is sure to be home many times!
Good start to your Forest MKAL scarf. The beads look good to me that way too. It would be interesting to see what they would look like placed the way you described. I wonder how different it would be.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a picture of my July part of the beaded scarf and my start for the Forest scarf. 
I am on the last row of the Madryn! Then to the blocking mats! 

I plan on doing the dishcloth also. Probably won't start til tomorrow though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - thanks.
> I just remembered that I have the baby cotton from Ice Yarns - might do it with that - much softer - really nice to work with. It'll be smaller than the size in the pattern, though.
> Ooh - just checked only a 24 stitch CO - very small with this yarn. Is it worked over 8 stitches? Could I increase to 40 maybe?


Yes, that would be great as it the principle of the scarf..... You've got it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I put the difficult ones aside & use floss with them eventually. I'd rather the hook but the floss will work with the smaller holes.


That is a great idea. I will do that. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great patterns, Jane Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This is for Melanie - although she is out of earshot but will hopefully notice it when she gets access again - someone else might want to consider it...
> I was thinking about a workaround for the difficulty with getting the 2 strands through the bead.
> Since the 2nd stitch (of the K2tog) is the one that will lie on top, slip the first stitch to the right hand needle, place the bead on the next stitch. Put both stitches back on the left needle & work the K2tog. The bead will sit in the front.


That is a stroke of genius
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love your "Embrace" yarn, Julie. It looks as though it will do exactly that and the colour is lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your Forest is beautiful. I love that colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn both of those are beautiful. I love the beads :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Thank you Jane for the kind comment on my entrelac cowl. I did block it, but that did not help the untidiness of the back, so I hid it by making it a cowl which I wear folded so you can't see the back.


I have been thinking that this is the way to go.


> But there are lots of vacations and he is sure to be home many times!


He'll be a long way away (& the travel is expensive) so it will only be at the end of term. My husband & I plan to drive up mid-September when they have their swearing in ceremony. We can bring up things that he wants from home then.


> Good start to your Forest MKAL scarf. The beads look good to me that way too.


Thanks you, Caryn 


> It would be interesting to see what they would look like placed the way you described. I wonder how different it would be.


Well, they would be lower down on the "post"- more centred, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of my July part of the beaded scarf and my start for the Forest scarf. ...


Both are beautiful, Caryn 
Well, we all know who likes blue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your Forest is beautiful. I love that colour :thumbup:


Thank you, Nomra 
Another green lover?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn both of those are beautiful. I love the beads :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. I thought the beads were bluer, but they look whitish on the yarn. But I think it will be okay.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, they would be lower down on the "post"- more centred, I think.


Ok, I will have to try that way sometime, because there was no way that little bead was going to fit over 2 stitches.

Oh, I didn't realize Michael would be so far. Where is he going to school? It is great that you will be able to visit in September though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You think? ;-)


Well, maybe it was Tango communicating to you. I think he is definitely a learn-by-watching type.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Both are beautiful, Caryn
> Well, we all know who likes blue!


Thanks, and yes, I do seem to choose blue a lot :wink: but, I really also like many greens and some purples


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Forest


It's a lovely start Jane. Love the color. Fits the name so well. The beads add to it all. 

Caryn, love your Forest start. Such a rich blue. Very nice. I love your scarf also. Looks great. 

Going to work on my sweater. And think a bit more about DKing a scarf for DGS. All work about the house is done. Time for me now!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for your support. My DH had an incredible appointment. He did NOT need an adjustment!!! He has a few aches and pains, but that is minor compared to what he was going through a week ago, and they are his body's way of learning the new "normal". 

Ronie, I can well imagine the shock you are dealing with after an experience like that. I hope they find the guy soon. Give your son a hug from us.

Jane, I am sending lots of hugs your way, too. This is a bitter-sweet time for sure. I hope Michael is enjoying his swimming season.

Julie, it looks like you had a wonderful birthday celebration. I am so glad you could be with good friends on your special day.  Thanks for the photos and enjoy your new yarn. 

A couple of years ago I knitted an entrelac side for a baby block toy. The instructions were as clear as could be. I loved it! Then I tried a dishcloth - what a mess! I really don't know what the difference was, other than size. I will have to dig out those instructions again and give it a try. 

All of your Forest samples are gorgeous!!! I like your colors and beads combinations.  I am using lace weight with 6/0 on every other repeat. I think it will be plenty heavy. I sure like how my colors are coming together. This is a wonderful stash diving find. 

Thank you for some more fun patterns, Jane. :thumbup:

Caryn, I really like your blues!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of my July part of the beaded scarf and my start for the Forest scarf.
> I am on the last row of the Madryn! Then to the blocking mats!
> 
> I plan on doing the dishcloth also. Probably won't start til tomorrow though.


Those both look great, Caryn, and both are beautiful shades of blue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, I forgot to give you kudos for being on your last row of Madryn. Yay!! Good for you.

Toni, I love your Forest also. Your beads go so well. They really pop!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your support. My DH had an incredible appointment. He did NOT need an adjustment!!! He has a few aches and pains, but that is minor compared to what he was going through a week ago, and they are his body's way of learning the new "normal".


That is great news, Toni. 



> I am using lace weight with 6/0 on every other repeat. I think it will be plenty heavy. I sure like how my colors are coming together. This is a wonderful stash diving find.


That looks great! Love your yarn and the beads.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! I may possibly get a few more sunset photos, before I leave.
> The ball of Merino and silk that I acquired yesterday.


Looking at yardage for "Paton's Embrace" now! I think I want some!!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/patons-australia-embrace-2ply 
372 yards, 90/10 Merino/Silk, 11 colors...and for USA funds...add about 90 cents +/- 5-10 cents.

The Scales didn't download...so I'll need it and:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/orenburg-style-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narciso#
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silberschwarz#
https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=122701

More downloads succeeded...and I have a few in that "placekeeping" directory to work through before I request. More updates in windows and better downloads the closer to the 29th of July. Yes, I know you're busy TLL and jscaplen...but I am doing my best to not overwhelm with requests...I like picking out what I like and not have a remaining list that is impossible to keep up with.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing about the beads...I noticed on a public TV episode on "beads, baubles, and____" that you need a dremel, special long-ish bit, and a container of water. Carefully place the bead with the too small hole in the water and run the running, active bit into the hole to ream the hole a bit larger. I cannot see worrying about this for the plastic beads, just the glass or gem beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni,I forgot to comment on your DH's appointment. How wonderful. He is getting back to the new normal. So glad for you both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Oh, I didn't realize Michael would be so far. Where is he going to school?


He is going to the University of Ottawa: 31 h (2,727.3 km) via Trans-Canada Hwy - involves a ferry.
Normally, one would fly but it is expensive getting off the island.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> It's a lovely start Jane. Love the color. Fits the name so well. The beads add to it all. ...


Thank you, Bev 
I went with the green for this reason & figured the beads would be wildflowers popping up their heads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, I am sending lots of hugs your way, too. This is a bitter-sweet time for sure. I hope Michael is enjoying his swimming season....


Thank you, Toni.
He had PBs in his 3 events on the weekend so he was quite happy about that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I am using lace weight with 6/0 on every other repeat. ... I sure like how my colors are coming together. ...


Looking great, Toni! I like the mix of colours in the beads.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is fascinating, Tanya and I love it. The day nursery he attends while his mum is at work teaches some signing because that is easier for them than saying the words. Max will make the signs for please and thank you ( sometimes these seem to be interchangeable) and food.


Linda, I find this thrilling, that they can teach signing! 
And equally amazing is Tanya's story about the child she helped so long ago. Kudos to you Tanya


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Karen, I love seeing all the pictures of your container gardening. Everything is looking good. I live in the woods so I can't have a garden, not enough sun anywhere. So I live vicariously through you and Tanya and anyone else talking about their garden. 

Julie, happy belated birthday. I see you had a wonderful dinner with friends. It sounded great!

Toni, so good to hear that hubby didn't even need an adjustment. YAY!&#10024;&#128077;&#127996; and I love your Forest scarf! 

Sue, Norma, Jane and Caryn all have lovely Forest scarfs also. &#8252;&#65039;&#128542;&#128150;&#10024;&#128158;

Tanya, I hope you find your camera soon so we can see a photo of your moogly shawl. &#128522;

Ronie, I am equally distressed to hear that your house was broken into and that your son was hurt by that intruder. I don't know how you could have went back to work, that is a very stressful situation. And all I can say regarding that intruder is the same as Bugs Bunny would say "what a maroon".


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Toni.
> He had PBs in his 3 events on the weekend so he was quite happy about that.


That's great, Jane! Congratulations to him!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, your Forest is looking good. Like your choice of colour and beads.

DFL, that double knit scarf really looked good.

Ronie, what an awful ordeal for your son. I am glad he wasnt seriously hurt. I imagine you were pretty shaken up too.

Julie, sounds like you had a lovely dinner - good food and good friends.

Jane, thanks for all the patterns, especially the Sue Berg ones. Your Forest is looking good too. That is such a pretty colour. Hope you enjoy this summer with Michael and have some fond memories to look back on.

Caryn , your July 2015 and start to Forest are looking good. Both are pretty colors.

Toni, like your Forest and those beads. Are there several different colours?


Trying hard to catch up again. Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Jane, ... Your Forest is looking good too. That is such a pretty colour....


Thank you, Sue. I knew that you'd like the colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Jane! Congratulations to him!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love your "Embrace" yarn, Julie. It looks as though it will do exactly that and the colour is lovely.


Thinking of a lacy scarf! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your support. My DH had an incredible appointment. He did NOT need an adjustment!!! He has a few aches and pains, but that is minor compared to what he was going through a week ago, and they are his body's way of learning the new "normal".
> 
> Ronie, I can well imagine the shock you are dealing with after an experience like that. I hope they find the guy soon. Give your son a hug from us.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a lovely yarn, Karen!



kaixixang said:


> Looking at yardage for "Paton's Embrace" now! I think I want some!!!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/patons-australia-embrace-2ply
> 372 yards, 90/10 Merino/Silk, 11 colors...and for USA funds...add about 90 cents +/- 5-10 cents.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Chris, and yes, it was!



KittyChris said:


> Karen, I love seeing all the pictures of your container gardening. Everything is looking good. I live in the woods so I can't have a garden, not enough sun anywhere. So I live vicariously through you and Tanya and anyone else talking about their garden.
> 
> Julie, happy belated birthday. I see you had a wonderful dinner with friends. It sounded great!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Sue!



britgirl said:


> Norma, your Forest is looking good. Like your choice of colour and beads.
> 
> DFL, that double knit scarf really looked good.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all, for the supportive words for my DH. We are in awe. Last week at this time was about as opposite as you can get. He was hurting so bad. Amazing, absolutely amazing!

Jane, congratulations to Michael on his pb's! (Please forgive me, what it a "pb"? Thanks.)

Yes, Sue, the beads on my Forest are a mix. They came that way - Beaders Paradise Naturals Moon Stone Mix. They were either from JoAnn Fabrics or Hobby Lobby - I think JoAnn's.

Tanya, I meant to mention how impressed I was with your success with that baby also. How special. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> T...Jane, congratulations to Michael on his pb's! (Please forgive me, what it a "pb"? Thanks.)...


Thank you. Toni 
A PB is a Personal Best. He placed 2nd in 2 events & 3rd in the other.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Karen, I love seeing all the pictures of your container gardening. Everything is looking good. I live in the woods so I can't have a garden, not enough sun anywhere. So I live vicariously through you and Tanya and anyone else talking about their garden.


Okay...once a week for results. We're about to put the tomatoes and pepper in the official container later this morning. No one guessed exactly WHAT pepper it is...it is not as hot as Jalepeno, but is warmer than the bells. The Serrano is SUPPOSEDLY warmer than the Jalepeno...though there is the Tam Jalepeno seed that I ordered that is milder than the regular Jalepeno). The Plant I'm talking about is supposed to be milder than the Tam Jalepeno.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Remember that Posh that I snagged a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Remember that Posh that I snagged a couple of weeks ago?


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Remember that Posh that I snagged a couple of weeks ago?


I like the multi-tone that each have...partial to green, red, blue, purple. Winter tones. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Isn't it? Which to knit up first?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...partial to green, red, blue, purple. Winter tones. :thumbup:


So in other words - all of them?
;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Nomra
> Another green lover?


Most definately :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Remember that Posh that I snagged a couple of weeks ago?


What a Snaggle Posh!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

OOOH. Toni your Forest is lovely. The beads are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Toni,I forgot to comment on your DH's appointment. How wonderful. He is getting back to the new normal. So glad for you both.


 :thumbup: Great news :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> He is going to the University of Ottawa: 31 h (2,727.3 km) via Trans-Canada Hwy - involves a ferry.
> Normally, one would fly but it is expensive getting off the island.


That is a long way. I do understand how you feel. I really didn't want DS to go to China because it was it was so far. I take it that Ottawa is a prime University?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it looks as though you have done a grand job of remembering everyone :thumbup: I am pleased you like my Forest.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love, love your Posh goodies, Jane.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So in other words - all of them?
> ;-)


If you find some long hairs in among your yarn...you might consider me guilty of visiting YOUR collection...I have quite a few hairballs on the floor. Even with vacuuming I still find them! Mrrrraawr!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Remember that Posh that I snagged a couple of weeks ago?


Given what seems to be great competition for this yarn, a great win for you. The yarn positively shines. They seem to have developed their colors with such subtlety. Just beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--your Forest KAL is a great color--very forest, indeed. I love that deep Hunter green. Think the beads do enhance the color.



Edit: Toni- So sorry for confusion your tan/beige project with Jane's green one. But I like yours very much, too. It has a softness to it that is very comforting and I can see it worn to great effect


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I am glad you seem to be preparing yourself for a bit of empty nest syndrome. You are so close to Michael that his prolonged absence will be hard, but you know he is embarking on this next phase of his life which is what we try to ready them to do. I would venture to say that you have done this very well with him and he will shine in what he does in good part because of you.

Toni--Thrilled that DH is doing so much better. I love seeing people discover really healthful protocols and the amazing 'miracles' they can achieve without negative side effects.

Years ago when I began to study Homeopathy, most of the people in classes were like you. There was a problem with them or in their family that allopathy offered nothing helpful or safe. They then decided to try Homeopathy, often out of desperation and discovered the same kind of quick, gentle and cost effective cure--not palliation, but real cure. Many studied just for their personal use, but many became professional homeopaths. 

Stories like the piece of the one I shared here are thrilling but very common. Other forms of holistic healing have their own encyclopedia of successes. I am so glad you had this personal experience and hope the healing holds and DH regains his strength and abilities. I also hope you have success in making those dietary changes. Your chiro is correct about sugar and refined carbs. The whole grain ones are a bit better only in that they at least provide some of the nutrients needed for their digestion, but they, too, break down to sugar. And sugar is a major, if not THE major inflammatory in our Western diet.

Last week I read a short 'book' on wheat that was a free download. If you would like I can send you a link to get it. I had to laugh as the bibliography was longer than the book itself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--living in wooded areas is so frustrating when it comes to gardening. However, some plants like shade or partial shade. The cool weather crops tend to like shorter hours of sunlight so things like lettuces or the Chinese greens might work. I am also thinking that container planting might be a good choice as you can put the containers on wheels and they can be moved to capture the sun as it moves across your property. Even when the garden is doing badly, like this year, it gives me so much pleasure to see what nature will provide.

Karen--I am so enjoying hearing about your successes and pleasure with your container gardening. This year I bought a purple basel plant as I never got my own seeds in. It is such a beautiful color. And since it still isn't planted, it sits outside my front door. Surprisingly, the deer are not bothering it all.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you. Toni
> A PB is a Personal Best. He placed 2nd in 2 events & 3rd in the other.


Jane, I meant to congratulate you on Michael's success. That is excellent.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Okay...once a week for results. We're about to put the tomatoes and pepper in the official container later this morning. No one guessed exactly WHAT pepper it is...it is not as hot as Jalepeno, but is warmer than the bells. The Serrano is SUPPOSEDLY warmer than the Jalepeno...though there is the Tam Jalepeno seed that I ordered that is milder than the regular Jalepeno). The Plant I'm talking about is supposed to be milder than the Tam Jalepeno.


Hmmm, I googled and I would guess that it is a poblano pepper. If I remember correctly it wasn't as skinny like other hot peppers are. There is a restaurant in NJ that has stuffed poblanos on the menu. Mm mm good. Or could it be an anehiem pepper?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Remember that Posh that I snagged a couple of weeks ago?


Those are gorgeous Jane. You are making me green with envy. :mrgreen: I love them all but am drawn to the silvery blue(?).


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--living in wooded areas is so frustrating when it comes to gardening. However, some plants like shade or partial shade. The cool weather crops tend to like shorter hours of sunlight so things like lettuces or the Chinese greens might work. I am also thinking that container planting might be a good choice as you can put the containers on wheels and they can be moved to capture the sun as it moves across your property. Even when the garden is doing badly, like this year, it gives me so much pleasure to see what nature will provide.


Oh maybe I should see where seeds are still being sold and check that out. I love arugula, do you think that might work? Last year my DD gave me a few tomato plants as a friend of hers had started zillions of them from seed. I got 2 or 3 bunches of cherry tomatoes and 4 or 5 regular sized tomatoes out of the 5 or 6 plants she gave me that I grew in containers. 
I do have some hostas and a huge bleeding heart and the monarda (bee balm?) is doing well this year. I guess the deer that ate the flowers last year must have moved on or became someone's dinner.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh maybe I should see where seeds are still being sold and check that out. I love arugula, do you think that might work? Last year my DD gave me a few tomato plants as a friend of hers had started zillions of them from seed. I got 2 or 3 bunches of cherry tomatoes and 4 or 5 regular sized tomatoes out of the 5 or 6 plants she gave me that I grew in containers.
> I do have some hostas and a huge bleeding heart and the monarda (bee balm?) is doing well this year. I guess the deer that ate the flowers last year must have moved on or became someone's dinner.


Oh, so you can grow things on your property. I am finding the local seed supplies pretty down but there are still some around. Just try the garden supply places to see what they have. The deep decimated my bee balm this year--they are not supposed to like them!!!!!!! You must protect your hostas as that is top on the list of deer candy. I had hostas when I moved to my house years ago. Every year the deer came and destroyed them as soon as they sent up a flower stalk. At some point they all went under.

If you go online check out Seeds for Change (organic seeds) or Burpees (old stand by). If you use planters, look for smaller varieties like the Patio tomatoes which are bred for small container planting. There are other vegetables that are bred small as well. I think you can find peppers for containers. And lettuces will work well along with other greens. See what you like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am working on the bodice of the Christening Gown- hoping to do the sleeves and collar tomorrow.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love love love your yarn. Congrats to Michael for his pb (thanks to Toni for asking what it was) 

Shhhh, Karen, don't tell, but if some of those hairs Jane finds are orange and black, I have been to see her yarn also. 

Julie, you are doing an amazing job on that christening gown. I would be scared to work on something that complex. I can 'sew', but mostly mending etc. Although, long long ago and far far away, I did sew my wedding gown. Cost me $25 in materials.  And another lovely sunset picture.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Check this out. Awesome work.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350334-1.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They are all gorgeous. The purple one is like the colour I am using for my Advent Calendar.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Remember that Posh that I snagged a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well you could cast them all on at same time. Then, since they have become WIPs, it is time to order more!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Isn't it? Which to knit up first?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really is totally awesome. An heirloom.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Check this out. Awesome work.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350334-1.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, the Christening gown is looking good. Love the pic of the sunset.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on the bodice of the Christening Gown- hoping to do the sleeves and collar tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on the bodice of the Christening Gown- hoping to do the sleeves and collar tomorrow.


That is so beautiful and another gorgeous bonus sunset
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So in other words - all of them?
> ;-)


Yes!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, you are doing an amazing job on that christening gown. I would be scared to work on something that complex. I can 'sew', but mostly mending etc. Although, long long ago and far far away, I did sew my wedding gown. Cost me $25 in materials.  And another lovely sunset picture.


And from me, too, Julie! It's going to be lovely when finished.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It really is totally awesome. An heirloom.
> 
> Sue


I agree.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you. Toni
> A PB is a Personal Best. He placed 2nd in 2 events & 3rd in the other.


Way to go, Michael!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love love love your yarn. Congrats to Michael for his pb (thanks to Toni for asking what it was)
> 
> Shhhh, Karen, don't tell, but if some of those hairs Jane finds are orange and black, I have been to see her yarn also.
> 
> Julie, you are doing an amazing job on that christening gown. I would be scared to work on something that complex. I can 'sew', but mostly mending etc. Although, long long ago and far far away, I did sew my wedding gown. Cost me $25 in materials.  And another lovely sunset picture.


Just goes to show what inflation has dome!!!! You would not get much more than the cotton for $25 now! So long as Gerry is happy with what I am doing- I am not as good a sewer as my daughter- her work is flawless. There have been lovely sunsets while I have been here- not always had my camera though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, the Christening gown is looking good. Love the pic of the sunset.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so beautiful and another gorgeous bonus sunset
> :thumbup:


It is good when you have such a lovely starting point! Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Julie! It's going to be lovely when finished.


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a gorgeous supply of Posh, Jane! They are a beautiful.  There might be some short black hairs found among that new addition to your stash. My puppy might have made a quick trip to drool. 

Yes, Tanya, that pretty much describes our situation - desperation. I am so glad we ended up where we did. I would be very interested in that book about wheat. Thank you.

Julie, your gown is so very pretty! Your sewing skills are up to the task.

The Lyra tablecloth and the Christmas double knit are wonderful pieces of work. Thank you for sharing, Bev and DFL.

Melanie, I hope you are dressed warm. You are not in Florida anymore!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a gorgeous supply of Posh, Jane! They are a beautiful.  There might be some short black hairs found among that new addition to your stash. My puppy might have made a quick trip to drool.
> 
> Yes, Tanya, that pretty much describes our situation - desperation. I am so glad we ended up where we did. I would be very interested in that book about wheat. Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was looking for projects in the yarn I just used and found this super lovely DK project:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TLeming/gryffindor-scarf

Unfortunately the designer is not providing the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Dear Brat, I love you anyway :XD: xx


  thanks Norma!! I did get some good progress on my dishcloth yesterday. I would of gotten further but I had multiple interruptions! I plan on doing more today.. I am doing it off the written pattern and at times I feel like I am doing something wrong but then it all works out (so far anyway)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Your entrelac & DK are looking great. I am starting to despair of ever getting at the DK - maybe September.
> Nice new yarn - thanks for the reminder about the tape - must go put some n my cart right now.


thank you!! as for the tape I found doubling it or maybe 3 pieces on top of each other works best.. but it is wonderful to work with and makes my pattern portable.. I folded over one end so I would have a tab to pull it off with... just a few little tips to using highlighter tape


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tell me about it!
> On top of that, the closer the end of the season gets, the closer we get to Michael's departure.


Great tip on the bead placement!! sounds like it would work very easily 

I am the worse at cutting the apron strings!! if I had my way I would see my daughter and son every day!! and encourage them to stay the night several nights a week...LOL but they had to venture out on their own.. I hate it but am proud of the adults they have become.. Michael has grown into such a nice young man you and your husband have done such a great job raising him.. I am sure he will call often and visit as much as possible... we are here for you when he does go! Just enjoy every second you have now


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful yarn Julie!!! I can't wait to see what you do with it! 

good choice with the Comfy Pam.. I love how my items worked up and have continued to look good that I used it with.. plus it is so soft!!! it would feel great as a wash cloth


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> thanks Norma!! I did get some good progress on my dishcloth yesterday. I would of gotten further but I had multiple interruptions! I plan on doing more today.. I am doing it off the written pattern and at times I feel like I am doing something wrong but then it all works out (so far anyway)


Great!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your Forest looks great.. the green is a very pretty green... love the bead placement.. it seems to be fine! I wouldn't frog it.. there's nothing wrong with it 

Caryn I love blue too.. and I love your scarfs they look great!! all these beaded scarfs... so tempting  but so glad I have not gotten bitten by that bug 'Yet'!! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that looks great!! your beads look like pebbles on the forest floor!! ohh some gems in there too  looks like treasures 
That is great news about hubby!! you have found a real keeper there with this new Dr. 

Karen that Patons Embrace sure is pretty!! something to look for when I get to the big towns


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a Snaggle Posh!


I can't wait to knit that silk - gotta be a special project in that silvery colourway, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ....I really didn't want DS to go to China ...


I suppose I should feel thankful that it isn't China. ;-)


> I take it that Ottawa is a prime University?


Pretty prestigious - but he is also going to be a Senate Page. A great opportunity for him.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful yarn Jane!! now what to do with it!! I am sure you will find great projects to knit it up!!

Love the Christening gown Julie!! it is coming along beautifully  and the sunset is beautiful too..

Karen my guess would be a Anaheim pepper.. I grew those for years... WARNING!!! Peppers cross pollinate!!!! imagine our surprise when all those roasted yummy peppers we were eating got very hot! I had a bumper crop one year and I would sit out on the deck and roast a whole bunch of them on the bbq.. then chop them up to use as a relish on our food.. it was great with eggs  I also made chili rellenos http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1FLDB_enUS546US549&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=chili%20rellenos and one night I couldn't even eat mine!! hubby's was a bit warm but he ate it.. then he went for another one and couldn't eat it either... LOL so my nice spicy mild peppers all became salsa!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...They seem to have developed their colors with such subtlety. Just beautiful.


They are gorgeous - but some of the colourways have much more contrast. I like a lot of those but they are't suitable for what I want to use it for so I choose carefully.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Was looking for projects in the yarn I just used and found this super lovely DK project:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TLeming/gryffindor-scarf
> 
> Unfortunately the designer is not providing the pattern.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gryffindor-scarf-chart-only
Here you go Tanya... it is chart only but I am sure that would be enough to get the scarf done!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--I am glad you seem to be preparing yourself for a bit of empty nest syndrome...


Thank you for you kind words regarding Michael, Tanya. I know this has to happen but that doesn't mean that i want it to come so quickly. 
I am very excited for him - such a great experience with so many possibilities.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I meant to congratulate you on Michael's success. That is excellent.


Thank you, Chris


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I made it through all the posts!! I have to get off the computer now so I can get some knitting done!! I worked late last night so I couldn't fall asleep as quick as I would of liked.. it was midnight before I went trapesing of to bed I have to do the same tonight then be at work at 7am on Thursday  but I only work til 11am then I have the rest of the weekend off.. to sleep !! LOL doesn't seem quite fair does it.. I have 3 years to go before I can retire... its a bit early to be counting down the days..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I love them all but am drawn to the silvery blue(?).


It is a kind of mauvy-blue or maybe a bluey-mauve. That is the Robynn line that I have been waiting for - 100% silk. Ever since I knit Mary Lennox, I have wanted to get more but it isn't offered very frequently & then it is too often in a colourway with marked variations in colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on the bodice of the Christening Gown- hoping to do the sleeves and collar tomorrow.


Julie - this will be a masterpiece!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love love love your yarn. Congrats to Michael for his pb...


Thanks, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Check this out. Awesome work.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350334-1.html


Most definitely - reminds me of the one we are to work on with DFL. I can't remember the name of the pattern that we are doing - although I know that I have it. Someone please remind me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty prestigious - but he is also going to be a Senate Page. A great opportunity for him.


I thought that was so. He is a real credit.
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Well you could cast them all on at same time. Then, since they have become WIPs, it is time to order more!


Don't encourage me, pleeeeease! ;-)
I am starting to feel guilty about all of my lovely yarns.
Someone started a new thread in Anne-Lise Maigaard's group for the Newfoundland Shawl & I would so love to do it but I just can't. I am really feeling a lot of stress because of the issues that we are having with the swimming so trying to juggle my WIPs is not as much fun as usual.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am sure he will call often and visit as much as possible... we are here for you when he does go! Just enjoy every second you have now


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am a sucker for anything with silk!



Ronie said:


> beautiful yarn Julie!!! I can't wait to see what you do with it!
> 
> good choice with the Comfy Pam.. I love how my items worked up and have continued to look good that I used it with.. plus it is so soft!!! it would feel great as a wash cloth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your Forest looks great.. the green is a very pretty green... love the bead placement.....


Thank you, Ronie 
I left my beads as they were. I have 4 reps done now - going to try for 2 a day. When I reach 6 reps, I will stretch it out to see how it looks - then might not bead the centre section. The two ends could hang down so that the beads would be seen but otherwise, I am not sure about wearing the beads against the neck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can't wait to knit that silk - gotta be a special project in that silvery colourway, though.


They look so special!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Ronie!



Ronie said:


> beautiful yarn Jane!! now what to do with it!! I am sure you will find great projects to knit it up!!
> 
> Love the Christening gown Julie!! it is coming along beautifully  and the sunset is beautiful too..
> 
> Karen my guess would be a Anaheim pepper.. I grew those for years... WARNING!!! Peppers cross pollinate!!!! imagine our surprise when all those roasted yummy peppers we were eating got very hot! I had a bumper crop one year and I would sit out on the deck and roast a whole bunch of them on the bbq.. then chop them up to use as a relish on our food.. it was great with eggs  I also made chili rellenos http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1FLDB_enUS546US549&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=chili%20rellenos and one night I couldn't even eat mine!! hubby's was a bit warm but he ate it.. then he went for another one and couldn't eat it either... LOL so my nice spicy mild peppers all became salsa!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... He is a real credit.
> :thumbup:


We all do what we think best, I guess. Sometimes you wonder if you are making the right choices or if you are putting too much pressure or being too lax...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Julie - this will be a masterpiece!!


Today will be a bit of a test- getting the collar and sleeves just right, but thanks!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on the bodice of the Christening Gown- hoping to do the sleeves and collar tomorrow.


Adding to the praise for your work; and hoping that the completion goes smoothly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Adding to the praise for your work; and hoping that the completion goes smoothly.


Thank you! and so do I!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my DancingBees Clue 3 finished. I love how it is looking with all those bees. Can't wait for the next clue. Well, actually I can, as I have other WIPs like Forest that I need to work on. The colour is not true, maybe with being photographed inside. It really is a pretty light grey.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> thanks Norma!! I did get some good progress on my dishcloth yesterday. I would of gotten further but I had multiple interruptions! I plan on doing more today.. I am doing it off the written pattern and at times I feel like I am doing something wrong but then it all works out (so far anyway)


That's the thing about entrelac, Ronie. Follow the directions no matter how strange they may seem-and it all works out. 



Jane said:


> Pretty prestigious - but he is also going to be a Senate Page. A great opportunity for him.


Absolutely!! He will go far with the foundation you and your DH have given him.



Jane said:


> I am really feeling a lot of stress because of the issues that we are having with the swimming so trying to juggle my WIPs is not as much fun as usual.


Take a deep breath and do whatever the heck you want to. Cast on, finish up, have 12 WIPs that you do a row on each night. Just don't stress over your knitting! Please. Throw everything in a corner and start something new. Find patterns for your new yarn and seal them together individually in the bags and start one. Whatever you want to do. Remember knitting is to relieve stress, not to build it. So sorry for your stress right now. Hugs!

Sue, I just love how your Dancing Bees is looking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't encourage me, pleeeeease! ;-)
> I am starting to feel guilty about all of my lovely yarns.
> Someone started a new thread in Anne-Lise Maigaard's group for the Newfoundland Shawl & I would so love to do it but I just can't. I am really feeling a lot of stress because of the issues that we are having with the swimming so trying to juggle my WIPs is not as much fun as usual.


Sorry, Jane, that you are having to deal with all that stressful swimming stuff.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie
> I left my beads as they were. I have 4 reps done now - going to try for 2 a day. When I reach 6 reps, I will stretch it out to see how it looks - then might not bead the centre section. The two ends could hang down so that the beads would be seen but otherwise, I am not sure about wearing the beads against the neck.


I agree about the beads around the neck. Not sure either. Here's mine through 4 repeats. Was able to get that much knitted last evening.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my DancingBees Clue 3 finished. I love how it is looking with all those bees. Can't wait for the next clue. Well, actually I can, as I have other WIPs like Forest that I need to work on. The colour is not true, maybe with being photographed inside. It really is a pretty light grey.
> 
> Sue


Looking great, Sue! Love the way your bees are looking. I'm halfway through clue 3. Hopefully will be completed by tomorrow sometime.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love your start. What color is your yarn? It looks like it is a really light mint or something?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my DancingBees Clue 3 finished. I love how it is looking with all those bees. Can't wait for the next clue. Well, actually I can, as I have other WIPs like Forest that I need to work on. The colour is not true, maybe with being photographed inside. It really is a pretty light grey.
> 
> Sue


That is starting to be more of a hive full of worker bees- I really like it, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree about the beads around the neck. Not sure either. Here's mine through 4 repeats. Was able to get that much knitted last evening.


Looking good, Pam!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Most definitely - reminds me of the one we are to work on with DFL. I can't remember the name of the pattern that we are doing - although I know that I have it. Someone please remind me.


We will be working on Fuchia Flowers with DFL.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Pam. I have only been doing the beads on every third repeat, and not sure whether to stop the beads now and then do likewise at the other end. I am making it for one of my daughters and I am not sure she would want beads all over.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I agree about the beads around the neck. Not sure either. Here's mine through 4 repeats. Was able to get that much knitted last evening.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the chili relienos recipe, Ronie!

Those Dancing Bees are pretty busy, Sue! Looking good!!!

Your Forest looks like a frosty morning, Pam. 

And your observations of my Forest Floor, Ronie. I thought the bits of color could be flowers, but you thought jewels. Pretty fancy! I like it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone knitted the pattern Snowden ? Thinking of getting the pattern and have to select some yarn .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my DancingBees Clue 3 finished. I love how it is looking with all those bees. Can't wait for the next clue. Well, actually I can, as I have other WIPs like Forest that I need to work on. The colour is not true, maybe with being photographed inside. It really is a pretty light grey.
> 
> Sue


I love it. Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam another beautiful Forest :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Has anyone knitted the pattern Snowden ? Thinking of getting the pattern and have to select some yarn .


I haven't, but it sure looks like a nice one with a tiny bit of lace and a pretty cable.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

TLL sorry made a mistake the one I mean is called Snowdonia .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> TLL sorry made a mistake the one I mean is called Snowdonia .


Ann-- would be helpful to send the URL link so we can all see what you are talking about.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your start. What color is your yarn? It looks like it is a really light mint or something?


Thank you, Bev. It's a cream color with a very light bluish gray.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Pam!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Pam. I have only been doing the beads on every third repeat, and not sure whether to stop the beads now and then do likewise at the other end. I am making it for one of my daughters and I am not sure she would want beads all over.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! It's hard to know, isn't it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your Forest looks like a frosty morning, Pam.


 Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam another beautiful Forest :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Julie, I love your christening gown. Can't wait to see it finished. 

Lovely D Bees, Sue. I really do love those bees. 

Pam, your Forest is gorgeous and I love that color. 

Jane, sorry to hear that the stress from the swim team things is causing you issues with your knitting. 

Tomorrow is a special day at work. We're going to have an 80s day. So we are supposed to dress like from the 80s. I don't have anything that old any more in my closet - and even if it was baggy it probably wouldn't be baggy on me now. The only thing I can think of right now is straight leg jeans and a head band and maybe a side ponytail, but I can't curl any of it. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> TLL sorry made a mistake the one I mean is called Snowdonia .


Is this the one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdonia

It looks like there might be nupps in the border. We like nupps!!!  No, I haven't made this one, but it looks like a fun one. 

edit: I just looked at it again. There are nupps on the edge. It is a very interesting design. It would be beautiful when completed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, sorry to hear that the stress from the swim team things is causing you issues with your knitting.


Me, too. 



KittyChris said:


> Tomorrow is a special day at work. We're going to have an 80s day. So we are supposed to dress like from the 80s. I don't have anything that old any more in my closet - and even if it was baggy it probably wouldn't be baggy on me now. The only thing I can think of right now is straight leg jeans and a head band and maybe a side ponytail, but I can't curl any of it.
> Any other suggestions?


Stuff some extra shoulder pads under/over your shoulders. Could you do some BIG hair? Lots of hairspray?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pam, your Forest is gorgeous and I love that color.


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stuff some extra shoulder pads under/over your shoulders. Could you do some BIG hair? Lots of hairspray?


Great ideas, Toni! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Bev. It's a cream color with a very light bluish gray.


I knew there was a reason I liked it. 

Well, I have to frog my sweater. Too many stitches. I must start over and be a little more careful with my increases.  It will go fast again and I will soon be back to where I am now. On the other hand the socks are going quite well. There are mistakes, but the pattern and the colors are so busy, you just don't see them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, I love your christening gown. Can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> Lovely D Bees, Sue. I really do love those bees.
> 
> ...


Chris I googled dressing in the 80s and there were lots of ideas. Here's one site that had some good and pretty easy suggestions.
http://m.wikihow.com/Dress-for-an-80s-Party


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my DancingBees Clue 3 finished. I love how it is looking with all those bees. Can't wait for the next clue. Well, actually I can, as I have other WIPs like Forest that I need to work on. The colour is not true, maybe with being photographed inside. It really is a pretty light grey.
> 
> Sue


Nice! Love all those bees  and you have done such a nice job with them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, lots of good ideas for Chris there. 

Chris, do we get to see a picture????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree about the beads around the neck. Not sure either. Here's mine through 4 repeats. Was able to get that much knitted last evening.


Oh so pretty and delicate Pam! I also wondered about beads around the neck. I keep trying on the beaded lace scarf and it seems like I don't mind them if kept loose.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn I love blue too.. and I love your scarfs they look great!! all these beaded scarfs... so tempting  but so glad I have not gotten bitten by that bug 'Yet'!! LOL


Thanks Ronie. You should definately give it a try


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked it.
> 
> Well, I have to frog my sweater. Too many stitches. I must start over and be a little more careful with my increases.  It will go fast again and I will soon be back to where I am now. On the other hand the socks are going quite well. There are mistakes, but the pattern and the colors are so busy, you just don't see them.


 Too bad about the frog pond, but it sounds like you've got it under control.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh so pretty and delicate Pam! I also wondered about beads around the neck. I keep trying on the beaded lace scarf and it seems like I don't mind them if kept loose.


Thank you, Caryn! That's a good idea about trying on the beaded lace scarf and seeing how it feels. Will give that a try.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Ronie. You should definately give it a try


I agree, Ronie, you should give it a try.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on the bodice of the Christening Gown- hoping to do the sleeves and collar tomorrow.


How beautiful Julie! You are doing a great job with it. Looking forward to seeing the collar and sleeves. 
Lovely sunset picture as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress today has been slow, though, Chris- having to do a lot of hand-stitching.



KittyChris said:


> Julie, I love your christening gown. Can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> Lovely D Bees, Sue. I really do love those bees.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> How beautiful Julie! You are doing a great job with it. Looking forward to seeing the collar and sleeves.
> Lovely sunset picture as well.


Please see previous post, Caryn!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Remember that Posh that I snagged a couple of weeks ago?


They are all gorgeous. What fun to get that package  they all seem to have a beautiful shine to them. I'm sure you will use them to make some very special
projects.

And congrats to Michael for those personal bests. Will he be able to continue his swimming at university?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my DancingBees Clue 3 finished. ...It really is a pretty light grey...


Well, I was thinking that the subdued yellow was perfect for the story behind this pattern.
So odd how the colour can come out so different than reality.
That being said, it is looking beautiful - your usual excellent knitting. 
I think there is a better balance in your honeycomb with the bees than with mine - because of the extra repeats. That might be compensated for by the next section, though, I guess.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Please see previous post, Caryn!


That must be difficult to do hand stitching. i don't sew at all( except for buttons). But at least you made some progress, though it be slow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Take a deep breath and do whatever the heck you want to...


Thank you, Bev.
I just got back from the pool - had a bit of an incident with a parent at the end - leaving no doubt about why her son is not a very sportsmanlike team member. I really don't need this.

I guess it is only dancing Bees that really demands my time - as in having a schedule. I have a feeling that there is something else that I have a deadline for but can't figure what.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry, Jane, that you are having to deal with all that stressful swimming stuff.


And I am sorry that I am whining - just had another little tantrum in a message to Bev. I'll try not to bring it here - it just spills over sometimes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Here's mine through 4 repeats...


Oooh - pretty! Do I a see a tinge of mauve in there?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> We will be working on Fuchia Flowers with DFL.


Thanks, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Has anyone knitted the pattern Snowden ?


Is it Snowden Shawl by Meridith Shepherd?
Haven't knit it but it looks like fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> TLL sorry made a mistake the one I mean is called Snowdonia .


Should have waited on my reply. 
This is very pretty - love the colourway in the sample.
Haven't knit this one, either.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Well, I have to frog my sweater. ...


Oh, darn! Glad that you have a positive feeling about it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn! Glad that you have a positive feeling about it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great ideas, Toni! :thumbup:


Thank you, Pam.  That link that Caryn shared had some fun ones also. (I sure hope Chris has a camera tomorrow!)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... they all seem to have a beautiful shine to them.


Perhaps because they all have some silk in them.


> And congrats to Michael for those personal bests. Will he be able to continue his swimming at university?


Thank you on his behalf.
I doubt that he'd make the swim team. He doesn't have the level of coaching or the time in the water to have him at that level of competition. He will have access to the pool there, though. A friend who attended there said that she felt like she had her own private pool because so few people used it. He is hoping to fit a daily swim into his schedule.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Clue 3 of Dancing Bees.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And I am sorry that I am whining - just had another little tantrum in a message to Bev. I'll try not to bring it here - it just spills over sometimes.


It's ok. We are here - good or bad - to support each other through thick and thin!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oooh - pretty! Do I a see a tinge of mauve in there?


Thank you, Jane! And, no, it's more bluish gray.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> And I am sorry that I am whining - just had another little tantrum in a message to Bev. I'll try not to bring it here - it just spills over sometimes.


Sweetie, that is what we are here for. So you can let off steam and whine a bit. And why are we here, because we love you!!

Love your Dancing Bees, Jane.

Off to frog.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam.  That link that Caryn shared had some fun ones also. (I sure hope Chris has a camera tomorrow!)


Me, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's ok. We are here - good or bad - to support each other through thick and thin!





eshlemania said:


> Sweetie, that is what we are here for. So you can let off steam and whine a bit. And why are we here, because we love you!!


You are all such a great bunch. 


> Love your Dancing Bees, Jane.


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Clue 3 of Dancing Bees.


Oh, wow, it's beautiful, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, wow, it's beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That must be difficult to do hand stitching. i don't sew at all( except for buttons). But at least you made some progress, though it be slow.


Got the collar on now- then to the sleeves, fortunately not lace!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stuff some extra shoulder pads under/over your shoulders. Could you do some BIG hair? Lots of hairspray?


Big hair in the 80's? Sounds more like the 60's. I recall Nike's and yogurt in the 80's as hippies became Yuppies. I think there were lots of ethnic things. And shoes?

Here is Wikipedia link: http://www.retrowaste.com/1980s/fashion-in-the-1980s/

It seems my memory of nothing is pretty accurate so wear whatever seems different than what you wear today


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a gorgeous supply of Posh, Jane! They are a beautiful.  There might be some short black hairs found among that new addition to your stash. My puppy might have made a quick trip to drool.
> 
> Yes, Tanya, that pretty much describes our situation - desperation. I am so glad we ended up where we did. I would be very interested in that book about wheat. Thank you.
> ........


I am glad you ended up where you did, too. It is so important that people learn we have alternatives that are quite remarkable. Big Pharma works overtime at trying to confuse and deny us of real and meaningful information, but I will spare you my rants.

So, here is the book on Wheat. It is called The Dark Side of Wheat and I saved it as a .pdf.
I think this will open for you. It is a very large file. Click the Download link here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gryffindor-scarf-chart-only
> Here you go Tanya... it is chart only but I am sure that would be enough to get the scarf done!!


Thank you Ronie. Have it saved now. It is a great scarf chart.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We all do what we think best, I guess. Sometimes you wonder if you are making the right choices or if you are putting too much pressure or being too lax...


All of the above----you're human!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got the collar on now- then to the sleeves, fortunately not lace!


That's great, Julie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just finished reading all these pages. Jane, it sounds like the swim thing has really warn itself out for you and with the advent of Michael leaving and the change it will make in your life, there is quite a bit of stress for you. Life changes are often not easy and are filled with mixed feelings that have to be sorted out and absorbed. it is perfectly fine and acceptable to vent here and you can freely take your turn in doing some. Grab a glass of red vino and your DB and relax. Much peace.


Everyone else--seems like a lot of knitting going on and beading. The Forest KAL is sounding so good. I pulled out a ball of yarn that is lace weight with lots of color changes but don't know if it is sock yarn or straight wool. It is not as soft as the Knit Pick Shadow merino I just worked up so not sure what to do with it. Doesn't feel soft enough to want around the neck like a scarf. Weighed in at 3.5 oz so probably at least 400 yds. The wrapper seems to have disappeared. Hate when that happens.

Summer sure seems to have hit us hard this week. Sun way too hot and am having hard time breathing. Garden was partially weeded and amazingly there is actually some things growing. Picked first Bell type pepper. It was supposed to be a yellow/orange one but it is green. Funnily, this plant is the runt of the 4 plants, barely growing, but it is the one that put out the first full size pepper. It got picked because it had developed blossom end rot or similar fungus but there is enough meat on it to get some taste.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane...Grab a glass of red vino and your DB and relax. Much peace.


Doing at least two of those three. Thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Doing at least two of those three. Thank you


I hope you were able to have a nice and quiet evening, Jane.  I really like your DB's in blue. :thumbup:

Thank you for the download, Tanya. It is HUGE!!! I will read it when I am not tired.

Castonitis hit again/still - I have done the first two rounds of the DK flower cowl in a smoky blue-grey and variegated pink sock yarns. It is started now so I can get back to the projects the need to get done.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdonia
That is the link to the scarf I hope to make .My cousin has a farm in Snowdonia so thought it was relevant to knit .
Nupps? That's a new word to me !


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdonia
> That is the link to the scarf I hope to make .My cousin has a farm in Snowdonia so thought it was relevant to knit .
> Nupps? That's a new word to me !


Three links for your reference:
http://www.fiddlesticksknitting.com/assets/photos/tips/knitting_nupps.pdf
http://www.keep-on-knitting.com/knitting-nupps.html
http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/how-to-knit-nupps/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> TLL sorry made a mistake the one I mean is called Snowdonia .


That looks very pretty. I hadn't come across her designs before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, that sounds fun. I haven't any suggestions though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, it is a shame about the tinking. I AM glad the socks are good :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Oh so pretty and delicate Pam! I also wondered about beads around the neck. I keep trying on the beaded lace scarf and it seems like I don't mind them if kept loose.


I did the same and for me it is OK. I also weigh my beads and it will put no more than 2ozs on it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> And I am sorry that I am whining - just had another little tantrum in a message to Bev. I'll try not to bring it here - it just spills over sometimes.


What are friends for? I do feel like we are all friends so rant away. I think you have done a great job with your son, the swimming, us and our patterns, not to mention your own knitting. I won't even mention the usual things life throw at you. You go for it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Clue 3 of Dancing Bees.


Beautiful, beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdonia
> That is the link to the scarf I hope to make .My cousin has a farm in Snowdonia so thought it was relevant to knit .
> Nupps? That's a new word to me !


We keep stretching ourselves here so help is available. I like the Lady of the Blue Lake, too. Where is your cousin?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Hmmm, I googled and I would guess that it is a poblano pepper. If I remember correctly it wasn't as skinny like other hot peppers are. There is a restaurant in NJ that has stuffed poblanos on the menu. Mm mm good. Or could it be an anehiem pepper?


IMP! There were at least 3 possibles...and your second guess was correct. It is an Anaheim.



Ronie said:


> Karen my guess would be a Anaheim pepper.. I grew those for years... WARNING!!! Peppers cross pollinate!!!! imagine our surprise when all those roasted yummy peppers we were eating got very hot! I had a bumper crop one year and I would sit out on the deck and roast a whole bunch of them on the bbq.. then chop them up to use as a relish on our food.. it was great with eggs I also made chili rellenos http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1FLDB_enUS546US549&ion=1&espv=2... and one night I couldn't even eat mine!! hubby's was a bit warm but he ate it.. then he went for another one and couldn't eat it either... LOL so my nice spicy mild peppers all became salsa!!!


Got it in one! And it is my hope that the ones already growing don't get warm. I got the Serrano AFTER the 2 bells were put in...and they had some growing (flowers had dropped the petals). I knew there had to be one of y'all that would recognize it without having to do an online search! <<<<G>>>>
Newer post than the photo below: http://scovilleheatscale.com/Chile-Peppers


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I will have to show this to DDil she is very into chilles. Thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my Entralac scarf pattern. It really is a recipe for you to be creative with. That is one thing that appeals to me about the technique. I did find it very freeing. What looks like an error on the second photograph is just were it has been pulled out of shape whilst photographing it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got the collar on now- then to the sleeves, fortunately not lace!


It will definitely be an heirloom when you are done, Julie.

Annweb, it is a lovely shawl. And nupps are not bad at all once you get the hang of them. And Karen has some good links for you.  You can also substitute beads for nupps.

Toni, those colors for the DK cowl sound wonderful. I talked to my DIL and am planning on making a small cowl for my DGS in the Star Wars Motif. I probably will make a matching hat. I should cast that on soon. I want to get a bit farther on with my sweater and hopefully cast on Norma's lace entrelac sometime soon. Whenever she stops teasing us. 

Yay, thanks Norma. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I almost forgot. These pictures are for you. My lady with her sweater squares and some finished products.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--don't feel intimidated by the report/book. It is only about 40 pages long. The rest is bibliography. It is also reader friendly. Lot's of other info available, too, but this would be a good place to begin. 

Are you familiar with Weston A Price Foundation? Lot's of good info there online. However, you will have to search for the info you want. He was a dentist that began a cultural anthropological study of the teeth of indigenous people around the world. Discovered the absence of cavities and other oral/dental problems that were so common here. And they never had toothbrushes. Looking at their diet and general health he realized that was the cause of such great dental health and he expanded his studies. This foundation is his legacy to us. His diet promotes high quality protein and vegetables and, I believe, raw food. They are a good resource. too. And of course no sugar or refined carbs.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, sorry you had to frog the sweater, but sounds like you learned what needs to be done, which is always good. Nice that the socks are going well!

Annweb,The Snowdonia pattern looks like it will be a beauty. The nupps can be a challenge, but fun to learn and do look so pretty, I think!

Love, your dancing bees after the third clue Jane. It is a different shape than the others? 
And please don't feel bad about whining! We are definately here to listen and commiserate  
That should be fun for Michael to be able to use the pool there and keep up with his swimming!

Tanya, that gryfendor scarf is great. Are you going to do it? 
Great that you rescued you pepper and got to eat some of it! I am now getting tons of green beans, cucumbers, cherry tomatoes, zucchini, and eggplant. I am also learning a lot about raised bed gardening. It seems I planted too much, too close together and many of the plants are smothering the others. So I have lost the beets, carrots, some onions that are next to the squash and cukes!

Karen, I have yellow banana peppers. I thought they were sweet, but they seem to have a bit of a bite to them. I don't see them on the chart though.

Yay, the entrelac lace scarf pattern is here. Thanks Norma. I am trying the dishcloth first though to get back into the swing of how to do it. So far I have had to rip it twice!

Wow Bev, that is so interesting to see how those sweater squares were used. Quite lovely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--at long last--the entrelac lacey cowl. Yea! Looking forward to doing it. It looks wonderful

Bev--Those sweater squares are suggestive of all the sampler scarves we do, just a larger venue. 

Karen--great 'heat' chart for peppers. What an incredible variety we have available to us, all with such different flavors, shapes and colors.

And thanx for the Nupp links. I should/will review them

Annweb--thanx for the Stole link. It really is very beautiful. When you are ready to tackle it, do it here with us. We love the role of cheerleader almost as much as doing the knitting itself. And all the support you need with any questions.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Karen, I have yellow banana peppers. I thought they were sweet, but they seem to have a bit of a bite to them. I don't see them on the chart though.


Pepperoncini I believe is closer to the "Yellow Hot" on the scale...If they taste more hot than a Jalepeno --> You have the Pepperoncini.
Without you sending me a pepper I couldn't tell you if it is milder or not...note the "Yellow Genetics" on there too. I know you can get the Pepperoncini in local Plant Nurseries...soooo???!



Normaedern said:


> Here is my Entralac scarf pattern. It really is a recipe for you to be creative with. That is one thing that appeals to me about the technique. I did find it very freeing. What looks like an error on the second photograph is just were it has been pulled out of shape whilst photographing it.


I'm glad I could help with what to look for in 2 of the 3 possible Word Processing programs. Since Open Office is free, I cannot consider it an expensive choice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Most definitely - reminds me of the one we are to work on with DFL. I can't remember the name of the pattern that we are doing - although I know that I have it. Someone please remind me.


Fuchsia Flowers is the name of the one DFL is working on... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers But there was another one we did and I don't remember its name.. but Lyra does sound familiar..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty Dancing Bees Sue.. isn't it funny how the camera changes the color sometimes... I remember there use to be a rule about audience members being told not to wear certain colors! because the camera changes them.. that was long ago in the dinosaur age of television LOL.

Pam your Forest is looking really nice.. is this a light green?? at first I thought white but now I am not sure.. I like your beads.. on my screen they look like pearls... I agree with you and Jane I don't think beads around the neck would be all that comfortable.. it might just pull the hair too.. then you would have to pick at it all the time...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked it.
> 
> Well, I have to frog my sweater. Too many stitches. I must start over and be a little more careful with my increases.  It will go fast again and I will soon be back to where I am now. On the other hand the socks are going quite well. There are mistakes, but the pattern and the colors are so busy, you just don't see them.


Oh no Bev!! I'm sorry.. but it is best to have it right instead of it not fitting right.. you right you will be back to where you are now in no time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Julie!


Thanks Pam, today's work:-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bev!



eshlemania said:


> It will definitely be an heirloom when you are done, Julie.
> 
> Annweb, it is a lovely shawl. And nupps are not bad at all once you get the hang of them. And Karen has some good links for you.  You can also substitute beads for nupps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Big hair in the 80's? Sounds more like the 60's. I recall Nike's and yogurt in the 80's as hippies became Yuppies. I think there were lots of ethnic things. And shoes?
> 
> Here is Wikipedia link: http://www.retrowaste.com/1980s/fashion-in-the-1980s/
> 
> It seems my memory of nothing is pretty accurate so wear whatever seems different than what you wear today


Remember the Big Hair Bands? I permed my hair then took a curling iron to it! a lot like the style worn by the ladies of Knots Landing.. not that I was trying to copy them it was just a look that a hair stylist did for me and I liked it .. I did my own perm's after that and cut my own hair.. I was too broke for a stylist all the time.. 
also the shoulder pads were suppose to make our waists look thinner LOL. Wide belts, lots of 'Bling'....


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdonia
> That is the link to the scarf I hope to make .My cousin has a farm in Snowdonia so thought it was relevant to knit .
> Nupps? That's a new word to me !


Nupps are a multi-looped bobble stitch that adds some texture to your project. Not scarey once you get them sorted and lots of fun. We are here for you and would be glad to help you through any questions you have along the way. Go for it, annweb!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Entralac scarf pattern. It really is a recipe for you to be creative with. That is one thing that appeals to me about the technique. I did find it very freeing. What looks like an error on the second photograph is just were it has been pulled out of shape whilst photographing it.


It's lovely, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I almost forgot. These pictures are for you. My lady with her sweater squares and some finished products.


Those are great projects, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very pretty Dancing Bees Sue.. isn't it funny how the camera changes the color sometimes... I remember there use to be a rule about audience members being told not to wear certain colors! because the camera changes them.. that was long ago in the dinosaur age of television LOL.
> 
> Pam your Forest is looking really nice.. is this a light green?? at first I thought white but now I am not sure.. I like your beads.. on my screen they look like pearls... I agree with you and Jane I don't think beads around the neck would be all that comfortable.. it might just pull the hair too.. then you would have to pick at it all the time...


Thanks, Ronie. No, the color is cream with bluish gray.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pam, today's work:-


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great Dancing Bees Jane!! it sounds like you have a very full summer!! I'd look at your knitting as a time for relaxing and zoning out!! I can't have a drink and knit but I would if I could.. LOL.. I am such a light weight that my mind just can't focus after just one glass of wine... but I'm relaxed and that would be the point of it all LOL..

I love the snowdonia shawl too... Nupps are not hard they just take practice.. and add so much to your knitting  you will be glad you took the time to learn them.. 

I can't remember what all I read.. I did download the scarf Norma .. thanks!!! I'll have to look closer at it... Toni have fun with your DK Cowl.. you will really enjoy it!! Chris have fun with '80's' day!! it sounds like fun.. 

I have to have a procedure done Friday morning and we are heading up the coast today.. hint!! I'm almost 60 and should have these things done.. just to make sure I am still healthy  another hint.. I have to get settled into my hotel room before taking the before procedure treatments.. and stay close to the bathroom... gosh getting older stinks sometimes.. LOL but I'd rather be safe than sorry.. after the mind blowing speed my last client passed from I have learned that we need check ups to rule out all possibility's of cancer.. its a ugly disease that sneaks up on even the most health conscious person.. So I will probably be off the internet unless I decide to take my laptop with me.. I will be taking my dish cloth and cowl with me and hope I can concentrate long enough to knit  
worse part is I have to fast all day today and only drink clear liquids.. I can have coffee and Iced tea!! YAY so that is what I will be living on.. plus clear juices.. See ya all later..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I almost forgot. These pictures are for you. My lady with her sweater squares and some finished products.


Thanks Bev!!! I love it!!! I want a blanket now!! LOL we are getting out hospice sale room opened up soon.. it moved and was closed for a long time.. but it will be open all the time instead of one day every other month so I hope to pick up some great deals there.. I will be on the look out for sweaters that is for sure!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pam, today's work:-


That gown is so beautiful Julie! You must be so happy with how it is turning out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, you and me both! I did frog the dishcloth a couple of times :roll:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Norma, I have your entrelac recipe downloaded and will study it more closely. 

My mom's infinity cowl needs to be light and fluffy. If I use larger needles with the entrelac, would that work or would a simpler pattern be better? I think that I know the answer already, but I was really hoping this would work. 

Have those sweater squares been felted, Bev? What a wonderfully warm blanket/throw they would make!

Ronie, I feel for you!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I'm glad I could help with what to look for in 2 of the 3 possible Word Processing programs. Since Open Office is free, I cannot consider it an expensive choice.


I was so grateful for your help. I couldn't have done it without you
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that is even more beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I do hope all goes well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, try a lighter yarn and a larger needle. This was knitted for the yarn and for my friend. The yarn is organic British yarn which was bought with her in mind. I wanted a chunky scarf as the yarn lent itself to that and she is always cold. I am just going to see if I have enough lace weight yarn to start a shawl but I don't think I have. This is fudgers heaven so try it and see.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--not sure about the DK Griffinder. I love it but not sure about committing the time right now. But it is saved as one that tickles my needle fantasy. Actually, Norma's lacey entrelac seems to be calling me if I can figure out what yarn in stash to use.

Still trying to figure out what this multi-color lace wt woolish yarn actually is.

Your produce sounds great. I have no beets, green beans, dukes, carrots this year. They never even got planted and my garden feels so naked I could cry. Am still trying to get a Fall crop of cabbage in and maybe some beets or whatever. Squashes were so buried under weeds that they are puny and one of them is still buried. Very depressing for me.

Working raised beds lets you plant closer together but you really need very rich soil. But you do still need some space. Of course planting small things like carrots next to tomatoes, while a great companion combo, will not give the carrots the room they need. BTW, there is a neat book on companion planting called Carrots Love Tomatoes. I would bet you can still find a copy of it.

Karen--seems like you are becoming our expert on peppers here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Remember the Big Hair Bands? I permed my hair then took a curling iron to it! a lot like the style worn by the ladies of Knots Landing.. not that I was trying to copy them it was just a look that a hair stylist did for me and I liked it .. I did my own perm's after that and cut my own hair.. I was too broke for a stylist all the time..
> also the shoulder pads were suppose to make our waists look thinner LOL. Wide belts, lots of 'Bling'....


No I do not remember all that stuff. First, I have not changed my hair literally in decades. If it ain't broke, don't fix it! That is my philosophy. I still dress the same, too--sweats and loose pants. Shoulder pads really are 1940's retro. I do recall all the sewing patterns of my youth with shoulder pads and actually have a sweater that came with some little ones--purple/violet of course. Nikes, Yuppiedom and jogging is what I recall. The music was devoid of interest or quality. Heavy metal and sexism and racist-not in my house! Even my then teen age son listened to 1960-70's music and knew the words of those songs better than I ever did. He did not like the music of his generation, either, so that says a lot to me. I think I was seeing a lot of 1950's stuff and would say how much I hated the 1950's when it was happening so why would I like it now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pam, today's work:-


Wow, that is very special Julie. Your are doing such excellent work!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, maybe they are pepperoncinis. I did get them at the local nursery. They were labeled banana peppers. Here's a picture. Wish I could send you some!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> great Dancing Bees Jane!! it sounds like you have a very full summer!! I'd look at your knitting as a time for relaxing and zoning out!! I can't have a drink and knit but I would if I could.. LOL.. I am such a light weight that my mind just can't focus after just one glass of wine... but I'm relaxed and that would be the point of it all LOL..
> 
> I love the snowdonia shawl too... Nupps are not hard they just take practice.. and add so much to your knitting  you will be glad you took the time to learn them..
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well, Ronie. Definitely a necessary procedure. I've had several as I seem to develop precancerous polyps. But, I'd rather go through the procedure as often as the doctor wants me to than the alternative! I have another one scheduled for early September.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, I have had the procedure. Not fun, but smart to do. The worst part is the prep and having to drink all that liquid! Good luck with it and we'll see you when it's all over


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely lovely!


Thanks, Pam- I just hope now, I have time for the bonnet!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, I have heard of that book, but never did read it. I just got one called square foot gardening which looks like it might be helpful for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That gown is so beautiful Julie! You must be so happy with how it is turning out.


Thanks Toni- it is like one's knitting, one is always super critical- fortunately Gerry is happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is even more beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!
I think the plain sleeves and collar set the bodice off, quite nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, that is very special Julie. Your are doing such excellent work!


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just took some photos of the finished Madryn. I think my bind off was not loose enough because I couldn't get any points on the edging, just some mild curves. I do really like how it turned out in the lace. It is Sublime extra fine merino at 25g/383yds. I used about 1 1/2 balls. It is 62" wide and about 29 " from top to tip. It is as light as a feather


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wasn't that Mommes Lysedug or something? I would love to do another one.

Sue



Ronie said:


> Fuchsia Flowers is the name of the one DFL is working on... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers But there was another one we did and I don't remember its name.. but Lyra does sound familiar..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Pam- I just hope now, I have time for the bonnet!


Hopefully so. When are you scheduled to return home?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just took some photos of the finished Madryn. I think my bind off was not loose enough because I couldn't get any points on the edging, just some mild curves. I do really like how it turned out in the lace. It is Sublime extra fine merino at 25g/383yds. I used about 1 1/2 balls. It is 62" wide and about 29 " from top to tip. It is as light as a feather


It's absolutely lovely, Caryn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, good luck with the procedure. Most of the time, the prep is worse than the procedure. I have to have an ultrasound in a couple of weeks, and have to drink 32 oz water an hour and a half beforehand and not go to the bathroom until after, as I have to have a full bladder. That's is not going to be fun. I am not sure I can go that long. Almost wondering if I ought to try and practise beforehand.

Sue


Ronie said:


> great Dancing Bees Jane!! it sounds like you have a very full summer!! I'd look at your knitting as a time for relaxing and zoning out!! I can't have a drink and knit but I would if I could.. LOL.. I am such a light weight that my mind just can't focus after just one glass of wine... but I'm relaxed and that would be the point of it all LOL..
> 
> I love the snowdonia shawl too... Nupps are not hard they just take practice.. and add so much to your knitting  you will be glad you took the time to learn them..
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that looks beautiful. If you are not bothered about having no points and like it how it is, I wouldn't worry about it. I find that most of the time I need to go up a size or two for bindoff if I want good points.

Sue


 sisu said:


> Just took some photos of the finished Madryn. I think my bind off was not loose enough because I couldn't get any points on the edging, just some mild curves. I do really like how it turned out in the lace. It is Sublime extra fine merino at 25g/383yds. I used about 1 1/2 balls. It is 62" wide and about 29 " from top to tip. It is as light as a feather


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Karen, maybe they are pepperoncinis. I did get them at the local nursery. They were labeled banana peppers. Here's a picture. Wish I could send you some!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_pepper

According to wikipedia you have to wait for the pepper to turn green/orange/red before the heat calms down. 500 scoville at full ripening. They are hot before they mature. And, after growing cayenne...I can attest to this. Try handing your Mom what you thought was a tame, green cayenne...wait a few milli-seconds, only to have the contents that went in spit ALL over the living room! Good thing both of us like hot peppers! :twisted:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I hope you were able to have a nice and quiet evening, Jane.  I really like your DB's in blue.


Thank you, Toni


> Castonitis hit again/still - I have done the first two rounds of the DK flower cowl in a smoky blue-grey and variegated pink sock yarns....


Oh, that sounds lovely. Looking forward to a picture!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...My cousin has a farm in Snowdonia so thought it was relevant to knit .


A great inspiration, I think. Would you knit it for your cousin or yourself?


> Nupps? That's a new word to me !


Nupp - rhymes with soup not cup - just in case you say it out loud - I don't have much occasion to since most of my knit-talk happens at the keyboard.
Some of us like to replace the nupps with beads which also gives nice weight to the ends of a piece such as this.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely lovely, Caryn!


Thank you Pam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is great. You have made wonderful shawl: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Caryn, that looks beautiful. If you are not bothered about having no points and like it how it is, I wouldn't worry about it. I find that most of the time I need to go up a size or two for bindoff if I want good points.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. I am fine with it as is. I just forgot totally about making the bind off very loose.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thank you Sue. I am fine with it as is. I just forgot totally about making the bind off very loose.


I would be quite happy with the bind off, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_pepper
> 
> According to wikipedia you have to wait for the pepper to turn green/orange/red before the heat calms down. 500 scoville at full ripening. They are hot before they mature. And, after growing cayenne...I can attest to this. Try handing your Mom what you thought was a tame, green cayenne...wait a few milli-seconds, only to have the contents that went in spit ALL over the living room! Good thing both of us like hot peppers! :twisted:


Thanks Karen. This makes total sense. No wonder some have been hot and others not! I am with your mom! don't like when they I too hot.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is great. You have made wonderful shawl: :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. I really enjoyed making it. So glad you are creating such beautiful patterns!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful, beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma & for your kind, supportive words.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--if you want light and fluffy why not a kid mohair which would show the beads well and combine that with somewhat would show the lace better. 

Or what about a merino in a dk wt with a loose twist, maybe a roving? That would/should be light and fluffy.

Caryn--Your book sounds like a good one for close gardening technique. The one thing most important is keeping the soil very rich. One raised bed garden I watched a couple of years was planted very close. The gardener did 2 things: one, he piled at least a foot of leaf mulch in the fall and let it compost into the beds. He planted directly into the mulch and never turned it. And two, he did a worm farm in his basement and used the castings for fertilizer. His stuff grew so fast and big. Your peppers look great and I see some chard peaking thru.

Love your Madryn. Came out beautifully and such a good size. Like how you placed your beads. FYI, I didn't get great points either but still haven't blocked mine. Will probably only pull every other point to deal with not having enough stretch. I used a mercerized cotton so it will only be the stitch itself that can contribute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn and Jane you are both very welcome.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Entralac scarf pattern...


Thank you so much, Norma. What a lovely scarf you have created! The colourway is so pretty, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pam, today's work:-


Oh, my, it's looking lovely, Julie! 

You're welcome, Ronie and all. My lady is very crafty. Each year she has new stuff she is doing. Good luck with your procedure.



Toni said:


> Have those sweater squares been felted, Bev? What a wonderfully warm blanket/throw they would make!


No, Toni, they are not felted. However last year she felted old sweaters and sewed up lovely warm mittens with them.

Caryn, your Madryn looks quite lovely. So light and springlike in that color.

Had an unexpected cancelation this morning. So a morning off. Did some organization in the house and then in my yarn. Wound some skeins for upcoming projects and decided on the colors for my DGS's cowl-red and white. I am using the mink for Norma's lacy entrelac. And starting another Seaman's cap.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Love, your dancing bees after the third clue Jane. It is a different shape than the others? ...


Mine is the 3/4 version - so I have 3 panels, whereas Sue went with two - for a regular triangle shape - since she was wary of running short on yarn.
Melanie, I think, is doing the full square.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I forgot to mention how awesome that christening gown is turning out. The bonnet will definitely be the topper in more ways than one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pam, today's work:-


Coming along beautifully, Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> great Dancing Bees Jane!! ...


Thank you, Ronie & thank you for the reminder on Fuchsia Flowers.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the ideas for the 80s. I might indulge you in a picture later........
I am marking my page here - 38 

Norma, thanks for the entrelac pattern.

Julie, gown is looking lovely.

Bev, I love that idea for a blanket or other assorted items to be sewn from felted sweater pieces. I am going to have to remember that and stop at the Salvation Army store once in a while. I'm not sure if there are any other second hand stores close to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have to have a procedure done Friday morning...


I hope it goes well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just took some photos of the finished Madryn. ...It is Sublime extra fine merino at 25g/383yds....


Very pretty, Caryn! 
How did it feel working with that fine yarn? I keep telling myself that I will get some cobweb but haven't been brave enough.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Advent Calendar with Days 10, 11, and 12 completed. I am planning on Knitting Days 13,14 and 16 then I will do Day 1 again on separate needles and Kitchner together so both ends match. I am omitting Day 15 as I wasn quite sure how to modify it for the smaller width I am doing

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, this is a place where you are welcome to vent a little. It would be nice if things were always good, but life is full of ups and downs.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It's ok. We are here - good or bad - to support each other through thick and thin!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni, I couldn't remember either what we would be working on with DFL. If I don't write things down I tend to forget. It is funny how sometimes I can wake up in the middle of the night, knowing exactly what needs to be done, but when I get up later it is a total fog.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Toni


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to confess I reallydon't remember what was in in the 80s. I think I probably remember the 60s better.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Thanks everyone for the ideas for the 80s. I might indulge you in a picture later........
> I am marking my page here - 38
> 
> Norma, thanks for the entrelac pattern.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar with Days 10, 11, and 12 completed...


Looking lovely, Sue 
How much yarn do you think it might require?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, try a lighter yarn and a larger needle. This was knitted for the yarn and for my friend. The yarn is organic British yarn which was bought with her in mind. I wanted a chunky scarf as the yarn lent itself to that and she is always cold. I am just going to see if I have enough lace weight yarn to start a shawl but I don't think I have. This is fudgers heaven so try it and see.


Thank you for confirming my thoughts, Norma.  This surely is fudger's heaven. I will try it this afternoon. Thanks for the push!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, that is so true. We are our own worst critic. I am glad for your sake that Gerry likes it. 

Caryn, those banana peppers look so yummy! Your Madryn looks great! (Mine didn't get big points on the edge either.)

Sue, just knowing how my bladder works these days, practice, practice, practice. I feel for you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just took some photos of the finished Madryn. I think my bind off was not loose enough because I couldn't get any points on the edging, just some mild curves. I do really like how it turned out in the lace. It is Sublime extra fine merino at 25g/383yds. I used about 1 1/2 balls. It is 62" wide and about 29 " from top to tip. It is as light as a feather


That does look good, Caryn, I like your bead placement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hopefully so. When are you scheduled to return home?


Late on Sunday afternoon- but we have to sort Ringo into his cage.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

After a few more rounds, so the colors show off better, I will be glad to take a photo of the DK cowl, Jane. 

That is exactly the yarn (lace weight mohair) I have for my mom's cowl, Tanya.  I like how you think. 

What a nice surprise, Bev! Your organizing skills are enviable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Eshlemania
> Oh, my, it's looking lovely, Julie!


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I forgot to mention how awesome that christening gown is turning out. The bonnet will definitely be the topper in more ways than one.


Thanks again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Coming along beautifully, Julie! :thumbup:


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks everyone for the ideas for the 80s. I might indulge you in a picture later........
> I am marking my page here - 38
> 
> Norma, thanks for the entrelac pattern.
> ...


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The thumb up was mean't to come here, but it has a mind of it's own!



TLL said:


> Julie, that is so true. We are our own worst critic. I am glad for your sake that Gerry likes it.
> 
> Caryn, those banana peppers look so yummy! Your Madryn looks great! (Mine didn't get big points on the edge either.)
> 
> Sue, just knowing how my bladder works these days, practice, practice, practice. I feel for you!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris, you know we like to be indulged around here. 

Sue, your Advent Calendar Scarf is looking really nice.  I like your plan and totally understand about how the memory goes some days. 

I'm guessing Ringo isn't very excited about that prospect, Julie. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The thumb up was mean't to come here, but it has a mind of it's own!
> 
> :thumbup:


But it is true.  We love you, Julie, and enjoy your talents.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love how your Advent Scarf is progressing.  It's going to be another masterpiece. You and Jane are great at turning those out. 

Off to work now. Taking my sweater along to see if I can sort it out and get some rows on it. I am thinking of casting on for Norma's lace entralec this evening.  I got my old pattern out that I made a cowl of and will start with that so I can join square to square. Going to be fun to get back into it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> But it is true.  We love you, Julie, and enjoy your talents.


That is kind of you, Toni! Thanks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

For you cashmere lovers out there: http://www.yarn.com/product/valley-yarns-greylock-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=7-23-15


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you, Toni! Thanks.


You are very welcome, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> .... I got my old pattern out that I made a cowl of and will start with that so I can join square to square. Going to be fun to get back into it.


Good idea!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--Your book sounds like a good one for close gardening technique. The one thing most important is keeping the soil very rich. One raised bed garden I watched a couple of years was planted very close. The gardener did 2 things: one, he piled at least a foot of leaf mulch in the fall and let it compost into the beds. He planted directly into the mulch and never turned it. And two, he did a worm farm in his basement and used the castings for fertilizer. His stuff grew so fast and big. Your peppers look great and I see some chard peaking thru.
> 
> Love your Madryn. Came out beautifully and such a good size. Like how you placed your beads. FYI, I didn't get great points either but still haven't blocked mine. Will probably only pull every other point to deal with not having enough stretch. I used a mercerized cotton so it will only be the stitch itself that can contribute.


I have thought about the worm farm thing, but I just don't think I want to get into that. I have bought worm castings though and they are a good compost. 
Yes, the chard was good when the cucumber and beans were small, but now it is being smothered!
Thanks for your kind comments on my Madryn. Bet yours will look great in the cotton. I did Lavender Fields with that and liked how it turned out a lot.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> No, Toni, they are not felted. However last year she felted old sweaters and sewed up lovely warm mittens with them.
> 
> Caryn, your Madryn looks quite lovely. So light and springlike in that color.
> 
> Had an unexpected cancelation this morning. So a morning off. Did some organization in the house and then in my yarn. Wound some skeins for upcoming projects and decided on the colors for my DGS's cowl-red and white. I am using the mink for Norma's lacy entrelac. And starting another Seaman's cap.


Thanks Bev.i did start it in the spring. 
Nice you got some extra time to organize and plan ahead.a good way to to spend your morning off


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Mine is the 3/4 version - so I have 3 panels, whereas Sue went with two - for a regular triangle shape - since she was wary of running short on yarn.
> Melanie, I think, is doing the full square.


Okay, now I remember you all talking about the different options. It is nice to see the differences. They are all so pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you so much, Norma. What a lovely scarf you have created! The colourway is so pretty, too.


I enjoyed creating it. Thank you.
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A few items to tickle your fancy...

Mistress Beauchamp's Cowl by Jill Bickers
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistress-beauchamps-cowl

Sparrowette shawl by Maja Jokanovic
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sparrowette-shawl

This is another pattern that looks very familiar but I cant find in my files. So I probably opted against it because of the presentation. Again thanks to DFL & Print Friendly
Santorini Ombre Scarf by Natasha Price
http://alaskaknitnat.com/2015/02/23/fuzzy-ombre-scarflet-a-free-knitting-pattern/
Here is a separate link to the pattern stitch that she used - but it looks different in this weight yarn.
http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-stitch-library//lace-stitches/st-johns-wort-knitting-stitch-pattern

Too bulky for my taste but certainly should knit up quickly.
Maria Cowl by Nikoleta Nutley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maria-cowl-3

Weve looked at her patterns before but I never noticed these. Not in our usual selection of patterns but interesting perhaps for the craft table?
Jacob's Ladder by Frankie Brown
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jacobs-ladder-5

Folding Square by Frankie Brown
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/folding-square


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your Advent scarf is looking very pretty, Sue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your Advent scarf is looking very pretty, Sue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very pretty, Caryn!
> How did it feel working with that fine yarn? I keep telling myself that I will get some cobweb but haven't been brave enough.


I got used to it, but at first I had a really hard time with it slipping off the needles. It was also hard to tink, so I used more lifelines than usual.
ETA- you should definately try it. You would do a great job with it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have to confess I reallydon't remember what was in in the 80s. I think I probably remember the 60s better.
> 
> Sue


I thought the same thing Sue. That's why I had to google it.

Your advent scarf is looking great. Good idea to graft on the last pattern to make both ends look balanced.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, those banana peppers look so yummy! Your Madryn looks great! (Mine didn't get big points on the edge either.)


The peppers add nice zing to my salads. 
Thanks Toni, I love the way it feels to wear, so i am fine with the edge as is.

It sounds like your dk flower cowl will be gorgeous with those color yarns. Looking forward to seeing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I got used to it, but at first I had a really hard time with it slipping off the needles. It was also hard to tink, so I used more lifelines than usual.
> ETA- you should definately try it. You would do a great job with it.


Thank you, Caryn, for your vote of confidence. 
I found the same thing when I first tried lace weight - Edwina, the shawl in my avatar.
I found it really hard to read my knitting & then when I changed from one chart to the next & the stitches from the previous row weren't there to help me keep track, I found that a challenge, too. As you say, you get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look good, Caryn, I like your bead placement.


Thanks Julie. I just followed the way Norma had it on the pattern


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You know...after reading up on the Banana/Yellow Hot Wax pepper...I do believe Tanya (New York member of LP) was gently trying to warn me. I cannot do anything about the Green Bell...but I know the Chocolate has to be at least as long as the Serrano before I attempt to pick the new fruit (tried it...too thin walls and green in taste). Not sure how long to keep the Eggplant on. One is aiming for the concrete now...and one is nice and fat. Blue blooms on the same plant.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, love how your Advent Scarf is progressing.  It's going to be another masterpiece. You and Jane are great at turning those out.
> 
> Off to work now. Taking my sweater along to see if I can sort it out and get some rows on it. I am thinking of casting on for Norma's lace entralec this evening.  I got my old pattern out that I made a cowl of and will start with that so I can join square to square. Going to be fun to get back into it.


I would be interested in how that connection is done Bev. Is that a shareable pattern?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> The peppers add nice zing to my salads.
> Thanks Toni, I love the way it feels to wear, so i am fine with the edge as is.
> 
> It sounds like your dk flower cowl will be gorgeous with those color yarns. Looking forward to seeing.


They are good in salads and on sandwiches, too. 

I hope so. We will find out as I get farther along.  Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are some fun pattern, Jane. Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I don't know if the cowl pattern I posted will help. The cowl I knitted first was done in the round and was easier as I didn't have to do edging triangles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. I just followed the way Norma had it on the pattern


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar with Days 10, 11, and 12 completed. I am planning on Knitting Days 13,14 and 16 then I will do Day 1 again on separate needles and Kitchner together so both ends match. I am omitting Day 15 as I wasn quite sure how to modify it for the smaller width I am doing
> 
> Sue


I like the way that is looking, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> But it is true.  We love you, Julie, and enjoy your talents.


We definitely do!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> For you cashmere lovers out there: http://www.yarn.com/product/valley-yarns-greylock-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=7-23-15


Okay...this is what I've gleaned from the yarn.com website...high yardage items.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A few items to tickle your fancy...
> 
> Mistress Beauchamp's Cowl by Jill Bickers
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistress-beauchamps-cowl
> ...


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Karen, maybe they are pepperoncinis. I did get them at the local nursery. They were labeled banana peppers. Here's a picture. Wish I could send you some!


There are 2 banana peppers. 1 sweet and one hotter. People here like to pickle or stuff the hot ones. I prefer the sweet ones. Just a little warmer than bell peppers and are great on salad.

There are a lot of peppers that look like your picture, including banana peppers.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> We keep stretching ourselves here so help is available. I like the Lady of the Blue Lake, too. Where is your cousin?


My cousin is near Beddgelert .I have tried some entrelac .Are we supposed to have started the pattern you have written Norma ? It looks beautiful and frightening ! 
In Manchester ,people pronounce u as ou so The speaking of that word nupps would be correct around here although I am not a Mancunian so would have said it incorrectly .
This is my attempt made earlier :-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We definitely do!


Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have to confess I reallydon't remember what was in in the 80s. I think I probably remember the 60s better.
> 
> Sue


Sue--I think that is the point. The 80's were a repeat of the 50's--superficial and blank. Not much to remember so your memory on it is perfect.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> My cousin is near Beddgelert .I have tried some entrelac .Are we supposed to have started the pattern you have written Norma ? It looks beautiful and frightening !
> In Manchester ,people pronounce u as ou so The speaking of that word nupps would be correct around here although I am not a Mancunian so would have said it incorrectly .
> This is my attempt made earlier :-


Ann, this is looking good. I have yet to give this a try. . . I'm at work now on the internet since my data is almost used up for the phone and tablet....so I can't remember all that I read since I am trying to hurry.

Here's a picture of our 80s day. Now I will be like Karen and you have to guess which is me..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And here is a picture from yesterday, Western Day. 
Tomorrow is UPS day. I have to find my UPS t-shirt that is probably at the bottom of my pj drawer. 
This is all the people that are in my department. And there are at least 400 in the building.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, nice work and lovely christening gown.
All the shawls and advent calendars are so pretty.
Glad to see the db. I need to do clue 3 but have not started as I am working on entrelac. It has been fun to do. I want to make a tam and cowl set. First to find more time. The db are all looking great.

I am making the 3/4 version too. Glad to see more bees. Maybe a field of flowers is coming.

Good luck with your tests Ronie. 
Wishing you the best Jane. If that swimming group gives you trouble turn the organization and problems over to them. It is for their children's benefit and they should help, not add to the problems. Relax and enjoy your knitting time. Enjoy the time with Michael. 

Summer just started and is nearly over. Can school really be starting in 3-4 weeks?

The rest is a blur.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> My cousin is near Beddgelert .I have tried some entrelac .Are we supposed to have started the pattern you have written Norma ? It looks beautiful and frightening !
> In Manchester ,people pronounce u as ou so The speaking of that word nupps would be correct around here although I am not a Mancunian so would have said it incorrectly .
> This is my attempt made earlier :-


That is a great start. You have got it!!! The scarf isn't hard just ask questions and we will do our best. Never fear.
Beddgelert is lovely. I am on the Llyn. I had forgotten about Mancunian pronunciation :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I love the photos. You all look as though you are having fun. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> My cousin is near Beddgelert .I have tried some entrelac .Are we supposed to have started the pattern you have written Norma ? It looks beautiful and frightening !
> In Manchester ,people pronounce u as ou so The speaking of that word nupps would be correct around here although I am not a Mancunian so would have said it incorrectly .
> This is my attempt made earlier :-


That is one hot little sample. Very summery and very much like children's candy. Excellent. So why are you intimidated by Norma's lacey cowl?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, nice work and lovely christening gown.
> All the shawls and advent calendars are so pretty.
> Glad to see the db. I need to do clue 3 but have not started as I am working on entrelac. It has been fun to do. I want to make a tam and cowl set. First to find more time. The db are all looking great.
> 
> ...


We just got summer weather (very hot) this week and now it is almost over? Frightening and depressing. BooHoo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--okay, let me make a fool of myself and guess that you are the one on the left in the striped shirt. 

Always good to let loose with cohorts once in awhile. Makes work and life so much funner.

Ronie--Hope you are okay after the procedure.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ronie, good luck with the procedure. Most of the time, the prep is worse than the procedure. I have to have an ultrasound in a couple of weeks, and have to drink 32 oz water an hour and a half beforehand and not go to the bathroom until after, as I have to have a full bladder. That's is not going to be fun. I am not sure I can go that long. Almost wondering if I ought to try and practise beforehand.
> 
> Sue


I have had to do that before!! it was not fun.. the worse part was when they made me wait another 30 mins before they could see me... the entire waiting room was getting angry!! I hope yours goes quicker.. I'd give it only a hour but I do know we need to follow Dr.s orders 

Thanks everyone.. I kinda thought you'd all know what I am about to go through... I am here in the motel room starving but I told hubby I'd just think of it as some hair brained idea on how to loose weight.. LOL he will feed me well soon!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just took some photos of the finished Madryn. I think my bind off was not loose enough because I couldn't get any points on the edging, just some mild curves. I do really like how it turned out in the lace. It is Sublime extra fine merino at 25g/383yds. I used about 1 1/2 balls. It is 62" wide and about 29 " from top to tip. It is as light as a feather


That is beautiful!!! you did a great job and it has been well worth the wait!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> We just got summer weather (very hot) this week and now it is almost over? Frightening and depressing. BooHoo.


Well, for this part of the world summer as a break from school is almost over. Hot weather will continue into September. I remember how hot the classrooms were but that was pre-air conditioning days. We didn't even have a fan or shade in the playground. I just meant the "carefree" days of summer are nearly over.

I see 5 watermelon on the vine. I get a handful or two of tomatoes every day and have to watch the cucumbers close or overnight one becomes 8" long. There is usually a pepper every few days. Makes great eating.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Before I get too far I want to say that the Advent scarf is very pretty!! You doing a great job with it Sue.

Bev nice colors.. I have thought about the Seamans cap. I have the pattern it is just a matter of making it .. I am sure it will be great for our windy cold winters.. 

Julie I hope I remembered to tell you how much I like your Christening gown.. it is very pretty and a great gown for a baby!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have thought about the worm farm thing, but I just don't think I want to get into that. I have bought worm castings though and they are a good compost.
> Yes, the chard was good when the cucumber and beans were small, but now it is being smothered!
> Thanks for your kind comments on my Madryn. Bet yours will look great in the cotton. I did Lavender Fields with that and liked how it turned out a lot.


It does look good in the cotton--surprisingly. You may not remember it but I posted it a while back. It was a summery blue and apple green. Even unblocked it is very large--6 ft long.

I do admire the fact that you worked the Madrym in a cobweb lace. Now that intimidates me altho I just did the Fortune's Shawlette in Lace wt. We do get so timid with new ideas. Got to get over that and embrace the challenges openly. We all have such great skills to apply to new projects. Silly us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Tricia!



triciad19 said:


> Julie, nice work and lovely christening gown.
> All the shawls and advent calendars are so pretty.
> Glad to see the db. I need to do clue 3 but have not started as I am working on entrelac. It has been fun to do. I want to make a tam and cowl set. First to find more time. The db are all looking great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Before I get too far I want to say that the Advent scarf is very pretty!! You doing a great job with it Sue.
> 
> Bev nice colors.. I have thought about the Seamans cap. I have the pattern it is just a matter of making it .. I am sure it will be great for our windy cold winters..
> 
> Julie I hope I remembered to tell you how much I like your Christening gown.. it is very pretty and a great gown for a baby!!


I am not sure whether you did or not, earlier!!!!!!! I have been typing so many thank yous! I must go and work on it now!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ok I have some exciting photos to share! I had to go up on the bridge to take pictures of the boats this morning. I only had 4 boats and this guy showed up to keep me company and WOW the last boat of passengers


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn said:


> I would be interested in how that connection is done Bev. Is that a shareable pattern?


Caryn, it was designed by a local designer. I wouldn't feel bad telling you in my own words how I did it, but I would have to work the cowl to remember. I went to a class to learn and this pattern came with the class. We started with squares and did not do the half triangles at the beginning or the end. Then we just put it together and joined. I think that it is something that you could figure out on your own when you get there.

Oh, Norma. The pattern that you posted is for a cowl??? Oh, goody. Now I don't have to translate from one pattern to the next.



Chris said:


> Here's a picture of our 80s day. Now I will be like Karen and you have to guess which is me..


Well now, that's no fun! 

Annweb, love your entrelac. Very warm and colorful and well done.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to say this was the most exciting morning ever


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have to say this was the most exciting morning ever


WOW!!!! Awesome photos, Ronie!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is one hot little sample. Very summery and very much like children's candy. Excellent. So why are you intimidated by Norma's lacey cowl?


Just think my eyes will be fixed on the pattern sheet .All good fun ! Waiting for some new yarn to arrive after vowing not to buy any for a while !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A few items to tickle your fancy...
> 
> Mistress Beauchamp's Cowl by Jill Bickers
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistress-beauchamps-cowl
> ...


There are some interesting ideas in these patterns. Mixing the mohair with a sock yarn is one of them. Toni might like that idea. And creating your own ombre color scheme with the mohair and sock wt yarn is another interesting texture to think about trying. Also like Frankie Brown's toys. Her box is a similar concept to the origami purse we looked at last month? and that I made. The purple cowl with sideways cables tho is one that strikes my immediate fancy. Thanx for sending.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well, for this part of the world summer as a break from school is almost over. Hot weather will continue into September. I remember how hot the classrooms were but that was pre-air conditioning days. We didn't even have a fan or shade in the playground. I just meant the "carefree" days of summer are nearly over.
> 
> I see 5 watermelon on the vine. I get a handful or two of tomatoes every day and have to watch the cucumbers close or overnight one becomes 8" long. There is usually a pepper every few days. Makes great eating.


So good to get to eat what you plant. The rabbits have eaten so much of the garden (assume it is rabbits) and never planted the other half so still eating the volunteer greens (tonite was dandelion and mustard or turnip greens)--one exception is the broccoli. One set was done in but the other short row gave me 4 huge heads and a number of side shoots already. That was good. Everything is also so slow growing and puny. Not sure what is going on. Weather has been rotten but other gardens are much better. Think soil needs lab testing again and more attention in the weeding department. Pulled up about half the garlic and it, too, is very small. But used a clove tonite and it had really good flavor--nice and hot.

For Karen and any other hot patootsie here. Used a couple of serrano peppers from 3 yrs ago tonite and it still had significant heat. Am ready for another good pepper year so here's hoping.

I also remember the uncooled classrooms of my childhood. Nasty. When teachers complain about the system not working well, I laugh and want to remind them that A/C in classrooms is relatively new.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have to say this was the most exciting morning ever


Great photos Ronie. That was a big day for the tourists. And the whale (it is a whale?) came so close to the boat. They take people out for whale watching off the coast of Boston but I understand it can be a very iffy experience so I never did it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, I don't know if the cowl pattern I posted will help. The cowl I knitted first was done in the round and was easier as I didn't have to do edging triangles.


I forgot about this one, which I did save to my ravelry library. Now I downloaded it and will print it and give it a try. Thanks for the reminder Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There are 2 banana peppers. 1 sweet and one hotter. People here like to pickle or stuff the hot ones. I prefer the sweet ones. Just a little warmer than bell peppers and are great on salad.
> 
> There are a lot of peppers that look like your picture, including banana peppers.


I seem to have the hotter ones. Not too bad, but I do prefer the sweet and that's what I thought I was buying. I don't usually make pickles, but that is an interesting idea to look up.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> This is my attempt made earlier :-


This is great annweb. It looks like you got the method down and this looks super!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here's a picture of our 80s day. Now I will be like Karen and you have to guess which is me..


Both of those days at work look like fun Chris. I too am venturing a guess like Tanya and think that you are the person with the purple tights and striped shirt. Lots of creative people in your group


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is beautiful!!! you did a great job and it has been well worth the wait!


Thanks Ronie.
And I love the photos you got this morning of your visitor! What a neat surprise :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, the cowl pattern was one Norma posted on page 2. 
Thanks for telling me how you did it too.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-cowl


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Help! I decided to try a few pattern panels to see how they worked. From Japanese Lace Dictionary 119 .
Can't get Row 3 to work out .There is nowhere to do the YO as the row finished or am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Fantastic pics, Ronie.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I have to say this was the most exciting morning ever


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I seem to have the hotter ones. Not too bad, but I do prefer the sweet and that's what I thought I was buying. I don't usually make pickles, but that is an interesting idea to look up.


You may recal my posting that my hot and sweet peppers got mixed up--both looking so much alike. I processed them all together and fermented them. So have a bottle of home made hot sauce and saved the solids separately. The heat is muted because of the sweet peppers mixed in, but hot enough still for me. I found fermenting so much easier than pickling. Used vinegar in the mix at some point so it has preserved the liquid quite well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, I am guessing you are at the far left, with the striped top and the fingerless gloves.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Ann, this is looking good. I have yet to give this a try. . . I'm at work now on the internet since my data is almost used up for the phone and tablet....so I can't remember all that I read since I am trying to hurry.
> 
> Here's a picture of our 80s day. Now I will be like Karen and you have to guess which is me..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Are we supposed to have started the pattern you have written Norma ?


Some of the quick starters might be. I haven't even tried my sample yet. NO rules here! 


> This is my attempt made earlier :-


Looking good, Ann 
I assume that this is a yarn with longish colour runs?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...you have to guess which is me..


Nice work photos - looks like a good crew to work with.
If it were I, you'd find me in the back row.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... Wishing you the best Jane. ...


Thank you, Tricia


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Waiting for some new yarn to arrive after vowing not to buy any for a while !


How could you break your vow like that?!
None of us would ever be that weak!
(Okay - no one tell Ann about my Posh breakdown.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ooh, ooh, ooh... I just discovered that I have that pattern for the Forest Path Stole that DFL showed us!
I think that I will need to learn to walk before I run with that one, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh... I just discovered that I have that pattern for the Forest Path Stole that DFL showed us!
> I think that I will need to learn to walk before I run with that one, though.


Ooh, ooh, ooh is right!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl and the lace entrelac is magnificent. I bet that once you got going it would not be that difficult as entrelac is entrelac. The pattern notes indicate that you would work only one section at a time on the needles so a bit fiddly with putting stitches on hold and then off again. Some concentration needed for sure to keep track of where you are in the lace designs but pretty easily visible I think. Lots of yarn used. I bet you can do it if you wanted.

I am interested in Norma's entrelac lace cowl. That will give training in handling the different blocs with changing patterning. Am trying to figure out yarn for making it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my Dancing Bees through clue 3. Not a great photo because my needles aren't long enough to extend it as well as it should be. Now I'm going to work on my MysteryMoonwalk for a bit and then get back to my Forest MKAL.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann said:


> Waiting for some new yarn to arrive after vowing not to buy any for a while !


Oh, yes, we have all been there! Oh, anticipation. 

Ronie, those are some awesome pictures. Woohoo!



Caryn said:


> Bev, the cowl pattern was one Norma posted on page 2.
> Thanks for telling me how you did it too.


Caryn, I just looked at my cowl directions tonight. I started with the base triangles, then stopped with the squares when it was as long as I wanted. Then I laid the squares on top of the base triangles and stitched it together. So I am thinking I will use Norma's scarf pattern and stop when I am pleased with the length. That way I am not running back and forth between patterns. But thanks for the link.  It's in my library. 

Pam, your Dancing Bees is looking good. 

I am off and running on Norma's lacy cowl. It is coming back pretty quickly. The main thing I remember about entrelac is to do exactly what the directions say, even if it doesn't make sense.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice work photos - looks like a good crew to work with.
> If it were I, you'd find me in the back row.


It is a good crew! My supervisor is a 29 year old guy with black hair that I think of as being cut like Spock from StarTrek, with the bangs straight across the forehead. And yes, In the western photo I am the last person in the back, and I had to stand/squat on a chair. But since not too many people really dressed for the 80s I had to be in the front. Tanya and Sue did identify my fat self in the fuchsia pants and striped top and fake orange hair in my ponytail. I am so glad that these pants fit me, though they are only a couple of years old. Stretch jeans are a marvel.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not exactly sure, but should be able to let you know in a few days.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking lovely, Sue
> How much yarn do you think it might require?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, your Dancing Bees is looking good. I'm looking forward to seeing the next clue.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through clue 3. Not a great photo because my needles aren't long enough to extend it as well as it should be. Now I'm going to work on my MysteryMoonwalk for a bit and then get back to my Forest MKAL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through clue 3....


Such a pretty colourway - looks great!
Wishing you good progress with your WIPs! :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh... I just discovered that I have that pattern for the Forest Path Stole that DFL showed us!
> I think that I will need to learn to walk before I run with that one, though.


I have the Knitted Lace book that it is in. I need to hit the lottery or go on speed. I just don't have the energy to stay up late knitting.

Ronie, I hope all went well with your procedure. Those are awesome pictures of the whale. How exciting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It is a good crew! My supervisor is a 29 year old guy with black hair that I think of as being cut like Spock from StarTrek, with the bangs straight across the forehead. And yes, In the western photo I am the last person in the back, and I had to stand/squat on a chair. But since not too many people really dressed for the 80s I had to be in the front. Tanya and Sue did identify my fat self in the fuchsia pants and striped top and fake orange hair in my ponytail. I am so glad that these pants fit me, though they are only a couple of years old. Stretch jeans are a marvel.


Oh, be kinder to yourself, Chris. That pic is funny and I am sure will be cherished and laughed over many times. Yes stretch pants are great, as are knit and sweat pants with pockets. How could anyone live without them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through clue 3. Not a great photo because my needles aren't long enough to extend it as well as it should be. Now I'm going to work on my MysteryMoonwalk for a bit and then get back to my Forest MKAL.


That dark green seems to really enhance the honey comb effect so well. The whole piece is looking great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, I just looked at my cowl directions tonight. I started with the base triangles, then stopped with the squares when it was as long as I wanted. Then I laid the squares on top of the base triangles and stitched it together. So I am thinking I will use Norma's scarf pattern and stop when I am pleased with the length. That way I am not running back and forth between patterns. But thanks for the link.  It's in my library.
> 
> Pam, your Dancing Bees is looking good.
> 
> I am off and running on Norma's lacy cowl. It is coming back pretty quickly. The main thing I remember about entrelac is to do exactly what the directions say, even if it doesn't make sense.


That is the standard mantra with entrelac--Stop thinking and just follow the directions. They feel so counter intuitive, but they really do work. After several large samples, it not seems to all make sense. For crochet buffs, entrelac also looks great in crochet or tunisian crochet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, your Dancing Bees is looking good.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, your Dancing Bees is looking good. I'm looking forward to seeing the next clue.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I'm looking forward to that, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Such a pretty colourway - looks great!
> Wishing you good progress with your WIPs! :thumbup:


Thank you, Jane, on both those!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That dark green seems to really enhance the honey comb effect so well. The whole piece is looking great.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have to say this was the most exciting morning ever


HOW COOL WAS THAT?!!!!!! What fun for you, Ronie! You probably had the best view up there on the bridge!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through clue 3. Not a great photo because my needles aren't long enough to extend it as well as it should be. Now I'm going to work on my MysteryMoonwalk for a bit and then get back to my Forest MKAL.


That is beautiful, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is beautiful, Pam!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry to get your hopes up but I would use the cowl pattern with a 12st block and just put the appropriate pattern after doing a diagram.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that was magnificent. I am quite envious you saw that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Just think my eyes will be fixed on the pattern sheet .All good fun ! Waiting for some new yarn to arrive after vowing not to buy any for a while !


I am waiting too. I looked in my stash but I didn't have enough for a entralac shawl to I have ordered 
http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-lace-light-grey-mix-0501-100g
I have used it before and it is reasonably priced. I wanted to make sure I had enough. Now I need to make my mind up to bead or not to bead :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Help! I decided to try a few pattern panels to see how they worked. From Japanese Lace Dictionary 119 .
> Can't get Row 3 to work out .There is nowhere to do the YO as the row finished or am I doing something wrong ?


No you aren't. DH calls us fudgers extraordinaire. I fiddled it. You can add an extra stitch to the block or miss the ccd yo out just doing you ssk K2.
Be warned I did a block of 13 for the Lace chain too. Just make it look good. Any extra stitches are made to disappear when I did the beaded block. Welcome to lace party
:wink:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through clue 3. Not a great photo because my needles aren't long enough to extend it as well as it should be. Now I'm going to work on my MysteryMoonwalk for a bit and then get back to my Forest MKAL.


Pam, that is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This came to me during my morning shower :wink: I hope it does help those wanting to do an Entralac *COWL*


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is the standard mantra with entrelac--Stop thinking and just follow the directions. They feel so counter intuitive, but they really do work. After several large samples, it not seems to all make sense. For crochet buffs, entrelac also looks great in crochet or tunisian crochet.


You know, it makes me wonder how anyone ever came up with it.  I mean why would your mind even go there-it just doesn't make sense. 

Oh, Norma, an entrelac cowl?? Is this your design?? The yarn looks great.

Thanks for the download on the cowl. I love how these things come to you in the shower.  I think I will continue as I am. It follows the form of the pattern I have, but everything else is your pattern. I have one row done-too tired last night to tackle the second row. I will do the next row and then decide if I want more width. I may add another 12 stitches for 3 squares.

This morning, I get to go to my DIL for some knitting and chatting.  I love these times with her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't claim the pattern for the cowl, Bev. Just the schematic for the lace insertions.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am waiting too. I looked in my stash but I didn't have enough for a entralac shawl to I have ordered
> http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-lace-light-grey-mix-0501-100g
> I have used it before and it is reasonably priced. I wanted to make sure I had enough. Now I need to make my mind up to bead or not to bead :lol:


That's lovely yarn you ordered, Norma, and a good price indeed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is looking good :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It does look good in the cotton--surprisingly. You may not remember it but I posted it a while back. It was a summery blue and apple green. Even unblocked it is very large--6 ft long.
> 
> I do admire the fact that you worked the Madrym in a cobweb lace. Now that intimidates me altho I just did the Fortune's Shawlette in Lace wt. We do get so timid with new ideas. Got to get over that and embrace the challenges openly. We all have such great skills to apply to new projects. Silly us.


It seems to me that you often take risks with your knitting and find such creative ways to make the pattern turn out as you like! I do remember that you had to piece two sides together with your Madryn and that it ended up to look really nice.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I can't claim the pattern for the cowl, Bev. Just the schematic for the lace insertions.


Understood, but in doing so you have stretched us once again. I would have never thought of lacy entrelac with a smaller weight yarn and I am loving the effect. Thanks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through clue 3. Not a great photo because my needles aren't long enough to extend it as well as it should be. Now I'm going to work on my MysteryMoonwalk for a bit and then get back to my Forest MKAL.


Very nice - can see the pattern and those cute bees. Really like your colors too! Hope you got to work on all your other projects as you planned!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This came to me during my morning shower :wink: I hope it does help those wanting to do an Entralac *COWL*


Thank you Norma. Love your creative showers


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Understood, but in doing so you have stretched us once again. I would have never thought of lacy entrelac with a smaller weight yarn and I am loving the effect. Thanks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thank you Norma. Love your creative showers


I enjoy my morning shower :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's your morning chuckle!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You know, it makes me wonder how anyone ever came up with it.  I mean why would your mind even go there-it just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Oh, Norma, an entrelac cowl?? Is this your design?? The yarn looks great.
> 
> ...


It is the mindless wonder of the creative human spirit that gets us to entrelac and many other designs and techniques.

I have a book called Architectural Knitting. I ordered it thinking it would deal with the techniques for construction--the limits of my builder's mind working there. Instead the book dealt with patterns inspired by great architectural buildings--how the various lines or even baroque details of structure could get translated into a knitting pattern. I found some of those patterns very creative and challenging the imagination to get down.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It seems to me that you often take risks with your knitting and find such creative ways to make the pattern turn out as you like! I do remember that you had to piece two sides together with your Madryn and that it ended up to look really nice.


It seems to be a signature of my life that I go between feeling intimidated and taking risks. Sometimes my mistakes force me to stretch my mind to find solutions. It is one of the unique skills I discovered to have brought to my professional building where I found most contractors could not/would not take on the projects I have or been able to figure them out. But when the solution comes and is executed the sense of success is such a wonderful high. I appreciate that you liked my solution to my Madryn 'mistake.'


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's your morning chuckle!


Yes, a sweet chuckle for this a.m. Thanx

Enjoy your knit-together with you DIL.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--that yarn from DROPS looks really nice. There is a subtlety to the colors that vibrates and draws me in. Need to check shipping costs to the US. Is the grey that is featured the color you are getting?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! I am glad you like the pictures... it is very rare for a whale to make it as far as the bridge. So everyone was excited... my company posted these to Facebook, the visitors center and the newspaper!! I had so much fun just holding down the shutter button and clicking away.. I kept following my pilot so I could get the best pictures.. the ones I shared are just the ones that got posted to facebook.. I sure hope this little guy made it back out to the ocean before the tides went out 

I got a little bit done on my washcloth.. my brain started getting muddled with the last row of triangles but I thought about it a lot and now understand a bit more of what they are going for  I'll finish it up later today and hope to finish up the cowl this weekend  Then I will move on to the lacy enterlac!! 
I have to go in a half hour to get my procedure done  it was a rough night and this morning isn't all that great either but I will be fine..LOL

Chris I did spot you but wasn't sure.. I was just going off your avatar of you and your kitty!! 

Bev that is very cute!! and fits perfectly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very nice - can see the pattern and those cute bees. Really like your colors too! Hope you got to work on all your other projects as you planned!


Thanks, Caryn. I did get some more work done on my MysteryMoonwalk, but not the Forest MKAL. Will work on that some today after I get some chores taken care of.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's your morning chuckle!


Cute!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have to go in a half hour to get my procedure done  it was a rough night and this morning isn't all that great either but I will be fine..LOL
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hope all goes well today, Ronie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh... I just discovered that I have that pattern for the Forest Path Stole that DFL showed us!
> I think that I will need to learn to walk before I run with that one, though.


That is such a beautiful pattern. You will do it very well. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Goodness me, 51 pages already and I have over 20 to catch up on. I've had a wretched cold, passed on by my brother-in-law so I haven't felt like doing anything much.
Fiori Autunnali was finished before the cold started is waiting to be blocked when I feel like getting my head around that, I have plugged away at a mindless summer top and I have sorted out all of my laceweight leftovers so, having checked in, I am now going back to bring myself up to date with all of your news - I may be a while. :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Goodness me, 51 pages already and I have over 20 to catch up on. I've had a wretched cold, passed on by my brother-in-law so I haven't felt like doing anything much.
> Fiori Autunnali was finished before the cold started is waiting to be blocked when I feel like getting my head around that, I have plugged away at a mindless summer top and I have sorted out all of my laceweight leftovers so, having checked in, I am now going back to bring myself up to date with all of your news - I may be a while. :lol:


Sorry you've been ill, Linda. Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's your morning chuckle!


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--feel better. Build health. Knitting is healing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

We will be thinking of you, Ronie. What a relief it will be when you are done! 

Your grey yarn will be beautiful all worked up, Norma. 

Annweb, you are doing great with your entrelac and fitting right in with the rest of us with your yarn purchases. . 

Chris, I suspected that was you on the left, but wasn't quite sure. We've only seen your neck in photos, you know. . Thus the challenge. 

Tanya, there is a Corinthian MKAL on Ravelry right now that seems to be based on architecture. I signed up when it was free. You might be interested in that one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, being creative means being very open to others and with that comes intimidation.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you've been ill, Linda. Hope you're better soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--that yarn from DROPS looks really nice. There is a subtlety to the colors that vibrates and draws me in. Need to check shipping costs to the US. Is the grey that is featured the color you are getting?


Yes it is as thought it would be a change :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, having had that procedure my thoughts are with you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Linda--feel better. Build health. Knitting is healing.


 :thumbup: agreeing with Tanya. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...This morning, I get to go to my DIL for some knitting and chatting.  I love these times with her.


Have fun - I am jealous. ;-)
When are you going to come to my house to knit & chat?
Good luck on your cowl. I still haven't tried the cloth - I have decided that I need to focus on finishing clue 5 of Dancing Bees - it is taking so long to knit a row now - 645 stitches. 12 rows left & then I start the border.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the chuckle Bev.


eshlemania said:


> Here's your morning chuckle!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you've been ill, Linda. Hope you're better soon.


Definitely get better soon. I was wondering if you were OK.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I looked in my stash but I didn't have enough for a entralac shawl to I have ordered
> http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-lace-light-grey-mix-0501-100g


Looks nice! That grey with the purple mix below would also work very nicely in a two tone, wouldn't they? I like the navy, too.
I was thinking that I might order from them the next time that I go to France but the shipping cost is the same as to Canada.


> Now I need to make my mind up to bead or not to bead :lol:


I vote for beads!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> We will be thinking of you, Ronie. What a relief it will be when you are done!
> 
> Your grey yarn will be beautiful all worked up, Norma.
> 
> ...


Thanx Toni for the Corinthian MKAL. Curious about it but not sure I have the time for it now. Am feeling very pressured about producing for a Fall Craft table which I still have not signed up for. The smaller pieces we look at fit my timing better right now. However, did save the pattern link as I am sure we will get to see it produced.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Help! I decided to try a few pattern panels to see how they worked. From Japanese Lace Dictionary 119 .
> Can't get Row 3 to work out .There is nowhere to do the YO as the row finished or am I doing something wrong ?


Annweb, I just figured out where you are at - no, you have not done anything wrong. That 3rd row ends with a yo. It is a little tricky with the turning, and starting the next row, but you are right where you are supposed to be.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, being creative means being very open to others and with that comes intimidation.


Yes, that is a possibility. But isn't it our challenge to stay centered and hold onto our images and ideas?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's your morning chuckle!


Cute ;-)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Have fun - I am jealous. ;-)
> When are you going to come to my house to knit & chat?
> Good luck on your cowl. I still haven't tried the cloth - I have decided that I need to focus on finishing clue 5 of Dancing Bees - it is taking so long to knit a row now - 645 stitches. 12 rows left & then I start the border.


Coffee Party at Jane's!!! 

645 sts! Whew! It must be really looking good though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I vote for beads!


I've got it :thumbup: the two tone would look good with purple.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Need to check shipping costs to the US...


Not fair - it is cheaper to the States than Canada! 
£2.99 per package up to 2kg for the USA
That doesn't make sense - especially since Newfoundland is the closest to them! I am going to lodge a complaint.
;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yes, that is a possibility. But isn't it our challenge to stay centered and hold onto our images and ideas?


Yes, that is the goal. Easy to say but not an easy to do. The path is interesting, though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This came to me during my morning shower :wink: I hope it does help those wanting to do an Entralac *COWL*


This is pretty much what I was thinking how it would work. I am wondering how big the base triangles need to be for your 12 stitch squares - are they 6 or 12 sts? Thank you!!! It seems like they should be 12, but I am not sure if I am interpreting your information correctly. Sorry!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Not fair - it is cheaper to the States than Canada!
> £2.99 per package up to 2kg for the USA
> That doesn't make sense - especially since Newfoundland is the closest to them! I am going to lodge a complaint.
> ;-)


 :thumbup: I shall be behind you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> This is pretty much what I was thinking how it would work. I am wondering how big the base triangles need to be for your 12 stitch squares - are they 6 or 12 sts? Thank you!!! It seems like they should be 12, but I am not sure if I am interpreting your information correctly. Sorry!


Yes they should be 12 sts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have fun - I am jealous. ;-)
> When are you going to come to my house to knit & chat?
> Good luck on your cowl. I still haven't tried the cloth - I have decided that I need to focus on finishing clue 5 of Dancing Bees - it is taking so long to knit a row now - 645 stitches. 12 rows left & then I start the border.


That's a lot of stitches, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks for the chuckle Bev.


Yes, thank you for the chuckle, Bev. 

Here is a link to a pattern that reminded me of what Sue is doing with one of her recent projects: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dream-stripes You can even knit it in a different language if you want. The pdf comes in several options. 

I just thought you would appreciate the Corinthian MKAL technique, Tanya. Happy Preparations for your booth.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes they should be 12 sts.


That's what I thought. Thank you!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I did get some more work done on my MysteryMoonwalk, but not the Forest MKAL.


I didn't CO the Mystery Moonwalk but have accidentally seen some FOs & was wishing that I had. (I know that I never had time so I am not kicking myself too hard.) 
Have you shown us any progress pics? I can't remember.
On Forest, I have completed 6 reps with beads & I am trying to decide if I will continue to 8 beaded reps before I switch to no beads.


> Will work on that some today after I get some chores taken care of.


I am thinking about doing it the other way around.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Coffee party at Jane's!


I'm on my way!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is such a beautiful pattern. You will do it very well.


Thanks for the vote of confidence but I have to try that first "easy" project before I can tackle anything trickier.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not fair - it is cheaper to the States than Canada!
> £2.99 per package up to 2kg for the USA
> That doesn't make sense - especially since Newfoundland is the closest to them! I am going to lodge a complaint.
> ;-)


That's good for shipping to U.S. I agree - it should be less expensive to Canada.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That border is going to take a while then. I remember the one for Secret Garden.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Have fun - I am jealous. ;-)
> When are you going to come to my house to knit & chat?
> Good luck on your cowl. I still haven't tried the cloth - I have decided that I need to focus on finishing clue 5 of Dancing Bees - it is taking so long to knit a row now - 645 stitches. 12 rows left & then I start the border.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Goodness me, 51 pages already and I have over 20 to catch up on.


I got as far as page 5 & then ended up getting carried along in the current chat - so I still have to go back & review at least 20 pages. If I repeat myself, I hope you all won't mind. 


> I've had a wretched cold


Sorry to hear - hope the worst is over. Tell your brother that there are certain limits to sharing.


> Fiori Autunnali ... is waiting to be blocked...


Looking forward to that. I just popped over to have another look - so beautiful!! Which version did you do?

Montego is still waiting. ;-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking about doing it the other way around.


If I did that, my chores never get done! 

Just about finished with clue 2 (last row of 7th repeat), so will post a progress photo later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Coffee Party at Jane's!!!


I just put on a big pot of coffee & will pop in some rain bran muffins.


> 645 sts! Whew! It must be really looking good though.


I love this shade of blue & how the yarn is knitting up. I have added extra beads in this section & I think that they look really nice - wondering why Rosegil didn't put them in there.
She doesn't have any in the border, either, but I will address that.
I recall with Mary Lennox that she indicated the use of beads but didn't really help much with their placement. So I am thinking that using the words "beads" is in large part a drawing card.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you've been ill, Linda. Hope you're better soon.


From me, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, that is the goal. Easy to say but not an easy to do. The path is interesting, though.


No mystery why so many people isolate when trying to create. It is one thing to be out in the world with all the stimulating experiences but at some point we need to draw in and be within ourselves. I suspect that the shower does that for you; long distance driving often does that for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> No mystery why so many people isolate when trying to create. It is one thing to be out in the world with all the stimulating experiences but at some point we need to draw in and be within ourselves. I suspect that the shower does that for you; long distance driving often does that for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not fair - it is cheaper to the States than Canada!
> £2.99 per package up to 2kg for the USA
> That doesn't make sense - especially since Newfoundland is the closest to them! I am going to lodge a complaint.
> ;-)


I agree. Let's do a big protest world wide and demand free shipping to all of us who keep these businesses going.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I vote for beads!


I was looking at the purples for the gray, too. A wine color? or deep burgundy? And with beads to tie it all up with a sweet ribbon? Go for it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, thank you for the chuckle, Bev.
> 
> Here is a link to a pattern that reminded me of what Sue is doing with one of her recent projects: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dream-stripes You can even knit it in a different language if you want. The pdf comes in several options.
> 
> I just thought you would appreciate the Corinthian MKAL technique, Tanya. Happy Preparations for your booth.


 You are right--I do appreciate it. There are just too many things to knit and take in. Overwhelming these days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That border is going to take a while then. I remember the one for Secret Garden.


This is what I am thinking & why I really want to get clue 5 done soon. I am having the same problem interpreting it as for Mary Lennox - it is like the pattern is backwards.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> If I did that, my chores never get done!


Okay - explain to me how that would be bad.


> Just about finished with clue 2 (last row of 7th repeat), so will post a progress photo later.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I agree - it should be less expensive to Canada.


I may be closer but BC is a long way over. We're used to paying extra & waiting longer in Newfoundland.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Have fun - I am jealous. ;-)
> When are you going to come to my house to knit & chat?


Sunday afternoon at 2:00pm.     

Ronie, I hope things go well.

Linda, get better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sunday afternoon at 2:00pm.      ...


I'll be here with the kettle on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds good. Is that for tea or coffee? quote=jscaplen]I'll be here with the kettle on.[/quote]


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I'll be here with the kettle on.


Cool!!

Administration just let me know that my hosting was split. Here's the link to the second part.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350925-1.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll be here with the kettle on.


Sunday at 2? You got it!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Cool!!
> 
> Administration just let me know that my hosting was split. Here's the link to the second part.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350925-1.html


I think Admin had been getting off on our group and letting us go till we pretty much peter out. Good for us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That sounds good. Is that for tea or coffee?


Well, I drink coffee in the am & tea in the afternoon. However, I have been known to brew another pot of coffee (or two) when I have visitors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is what I am thinking & why I really want to get clue 5 done soon. I am having the same problem interpreting it as for Mary Lennox - it is like the pattern is backwards.


Well, that should make it interesting!?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

.


jscaplen said:


> Okay - explain to me how that would be bad.


Well, not bad but eventually it gets on my nerves!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I may be closer but BC is a long way over. We're used to paying extra & waiting longer in Newfoundland.


It still doesn't seem fair.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that should make it interesting!?


I'll have it figured out by the time you get to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if anyone's fancy got tickled yesterday - how about these?

Free knitted cowl pattern from kollage - no sign in required. Scroll to the bottom for a direct link to the 
Marisita Cowl 
http://www.kollageyarns.com/Summer/LimitedEdition.html

There are a couple here who could wear this but otherwise, there are those who have svelte females in their circle. Id rather the neck to be less open but otherwise it is quite attractive.
Diana Pullover
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/diana-pullover-in-adriafil-memphis-52?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=240715_TREATS&utm_content=NA

The pattern is right there on the Ravelry page - Print Friendly to the rescue!
Cotswold Hiking Scarf by Carolyn Breen Morton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cotswold-hiking-scarf
(I was just checking the link & I think that the instructions were removed - copyright infringement maybe. I have it though.)

Might also make a nice scarf
Autumn Leaves by Anne Eliassen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-34


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll have it figured out by the time you get to it.


That's good!  

Here's my Mystery Moonwalk through Clue 2. It has 317 stitches so far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Here's my Mystery Moonwalk through Clue 2. It has 317 stitches so far.


Nice - what a pretty colourway.
How many stitches will it increase to?
There are only 3 clues, right?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The pattern is right there on the Ravelry page - Print Friendly to the rescue!
> Cotswold Hiking Scarf by Carolyn Breen Morton
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cotswold-hiking-scarf
> (I was just checking the link & I think that the instructions were removed - copyright infringement maybe. I have it though.)


That's a lovely scarf. Too bad the link to the pattern has been removed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice - what a pretty colourway.
> How many stitches will it increase to?
> There are only 3 clues, right?


Not sure but am guessing about 397 or so. There are 3 clues and 4 charts. It has a crochet bind off, which will be new for me to do. The pattern has several different kinds of stitches, so that's been fun, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, your Mystery Moonwalk is looking brilliant. Is the colour true? I love it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your Mystery Moonwalk is looking brilliant. Is the colour true? I love it!


Thank you, Norma! Yes, it's pretty true to color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, that is looking good. Like the colour.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's good!
> 
> Here's my Mystery Moonwalk through Clue 2. It has 317 stitches so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, that is looking good. Like the colour.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is for Melanie - although she is out of earshot but will hopefully notice it when she gets access again - someone else might want to consider it...
> I was thinking about a workaround for the difficulty with getting the 2 strands through the bead.
> Since the 2nd stitch (of the K2tog) is the one that will lie on top, slip the first stitch to the right hand needle, place the bead on the next stitch. Put both stitches back on the left needle & work the K2tog. The bead will sit in the front.


I've been catching up with this discussion and was driven to check how a designer (maybe Evelyn Clarke) recommended it be done. It was exactly as you have ust described it, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's good!
> 
> Here's my Mystery Moonwalk through Clue 2. It has 317 stitches so far.


Oh, this is coming along beautifully. Can see the subtlety of the colors but the stitches are difficult to see.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... was driven to check how a designer (maybe Evelyn Clarke) recommended it be done. It was exactly as you have ust described it, Jane.


Wow! Maybe I should become a designer! 
NOT!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I came in to thank everyone for the input to my posts ,to wish those who have been under the weather to get better and admire the knitting that has been posted .Been out a good part of the day and puppy training too so now to proceed with my entrelac .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love your Moonwalk. Very nice color.

I think that is all.  Home for supper. Out after supper for two offices, BUT we got the shopping done this afternoon. Planning on doing some knitting tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I came in to thank everyone for the input to my posts...


That's what we're here for. 


> ...puppy training too


Love puppies! What kind is he?


> so now to proceed with my entrelac .


I still have to confess that I haven't started my practice piece. Bad, Jane!
I * have* managed to do 3 rows on my Dancing Bees Clue 5. (Chores mostly ignored.) They were unbeaded rows so they went faster. Perhaps if I stick with that tonight, I'll be ready for the border by Monday, at least.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jscaplan .he is a Coton de Tulear ,4 months old and I have had him just over 2 weeks .
Stuck with pattern already . If you get fed up answering my questions please tell me and I will just do lace !
I did the increasing triangle after the 3 base ones and hve 12 sts on rt needle .To do square it says pick up and knit 11 .The purl side is facing so do I pick up purlwise ? Also where is the 12 th stitch mentioned ?I have 3 groups of 12 and not a single stitch anywhere .
Hope I have made myself clear and thanks in anticipation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jscaplan .he is a Coton de Tulear ,4 months old and I have had him just over 2 weeks .
> Stuck with pattern already . If you get fed up answering my questions please tell me and I will just do lace !
> I did the increasing triangle after the 3 base ones and hve 12 sts on rt needle .To do square it says pick up and knit 11 .The purl side is facing so do I pick up purlwise ? Also where is the 12 th stitch mentioned ?I have 3 groups of 12 and not a single stitch anywhere .
> Hope I have made myself clear and thanks in anticipation.


Ann, not sure I am understanding but one thing I can say is that it is better to pick up stitches on the right side. When you pick up the stitches it will make a ridge which you want on the WS. There is a way to pick up stitches from the WS but it is real fiddly and not worth the effort while you are learning the entrelac basics.

Then when you do pick up you stitches, it will be along the diagonal side of the previous row's block (triangle). If you did a slip stitch along the edge, it will be easy to see where to pick up stitches.

As for the 12 st on your right hand needle? Don't want to comment for fear of being confusing. Have you watched the you tube videos? Is there one knitter's videos that you prefer over others?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just did last row of increasing triangle so sts are on right needle .to do square it tells me to pick up and k 11 but the purl side is facing me .I have no prob picking up purlwise as I followed Very Pink who did it that way when I worked a trial piece .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just did last row of increasing triangle so sts are on right needle .to do square it tells me to pick up and k 11 but the purl side is facing me .I have no prob picking up purlwise as I followed Very Pink who did it that way when I worked a trial piece .


Okay, then try it. But not sure about the 12 st on the right needle. Are the 12 st from the first row? Then you may be beginning a 2nd row block and will be connecting to the 12 st. But not seeing what you are doing am not sure I am telling you right. The blocks get connected 1 st at a time with an SSK usually, 1 st from the needle and 1 st from the new block's stitches if that makes sense to you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you .I have undone this a few times and think I should do that again and stop reading too much into it . Wish I had kept the sample I did to look at but unpicked it .Lesson learnt .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jscaplan .he is a Coton de Tulear ,4 months old and I have had him just over 2 weeks .


Is this the guy in your avatar? So cute 


> Stuck with pattern already . If you get fed up answering my questions please tell me and I will just do lace !


Don't worry about asking questions!
(Says Jane who can't answer your current question.)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You are right--I do appreciate it. There are just too many things to knit and take in. Overwhelming these days.


I hear you. There are so many wonderful choices and adventures to go on.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Marathon catching up session.
Thank you for the good wishes everyone. I slept for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon and am feeling a lot better now.

Norma, glad there has been some improvement in your health and hope it continues. Thank you for the links and your pattern. I have had a little go at knitting backwards - took me back to the days of learning to knit as a child, having to think about each step but it is doable, I think.

Julie, your birthday meal sounded yummy. It ust have been nice to share your day with friends. The gown is beautiful, loevly work.

Toni, so glad to hear of the success of your husband's "adjustment". Is that the word?

I love all of your Forest scarves - such lovely colours and beads and it is great to see the progress on the Dancing Bees. I still haven't started mine.

I've enjoyed all the gardening talk and the photos - we have just harvested our garlic and shallots grown in bags.

Jane, I'm sorry you are having such a "fretty" summer. I well remember those mixed feelings of pride and anxiety the summer before my rather shy daughter went off to university and the worry of the first term when she struggled to find her feet and I had to stand back and let her. But it was fantastic to see her grow strong and blossom. By next summer you will have adjusted and will be enjoying hearing about Michael's adventures. That is not to imply that you won't still worry - I'm not sure mothers ever totally relax enough not to to have a little corner of worry even when their children become parents themselves.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow! Maybe I should become a designer!
> NOT!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

As for coffee or tea, I am flexible. 

Pam, your Moonwalk is really nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, this is coming along beautifully. Can see the subtlety of the colors but the stitches are difficult to see.


Thank you, Tanya. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to stretch it out as much as I would have liked so the stitch definition isn't as clear as it should be.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your Moonwalk. Very nice color.
> 
> I think that is all.  Home for supper. Out after supper for two offices, BUT we got the shopping done this afternoon. Planning on doing some knitting tonight.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I still have to confess that I haven't started my practice piece. Bad, Jane!
> I * have* managed to do 3 rows on my Dancing Bees Clue 5. (Chores mostly ignored.) They were unbeaded rows so they went faster. Perhaps if I stick with that tonight, I'll be ready for the border by Monday, at least.


I haven't started mine either. Only got my laundry done today and ignored the rest of my chores.  Did get a bit more done on Moonwalk. Will work on my Forest after dinner.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jscaplan .he is a Coton de Tulear ,4 months old and I have had him just over 2 weeks .
> Stuck with pattern already . If you get fed up answering my questions please tell me and I will just do lace !
> I did the increasing triangle after the 3 base ones and hve 12 sts on rt needle .To do square it says pick up and knit 11 .The purl side is facing so do I pick up purlwise ? Also where is the 12 th stitch mentioned ?I have 3 groups of 12 and not a single stitch anywhere .
> Hope I have made myself clear and thanks in anticipation.


We love questions! We love to be here for each other. 

This morning I watched the YouTube videos that Norma posted at the beginning. They were very helpful. I would recommend you watch one or two or your favorite again. I am afraid that I can't answer your question this time. Sorry!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jscaplan .he is a Coton de Tulear ,4 months old and I have had him just over 2 weeks .


Those are wonderful dogs. A dear friend of mine has had three of them. Her current one is 11 years old and a love!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> As for coffee or tea, I am flexible.
> 
> Pam, your Moonwalk is really nice!!! :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Marathon catching up session.
> Thank you for the good wishes everyone. I slept for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon and am feeling a lot better now.
> 
> Toni, so glad to hear of the success of your husband's "adjustment". Is that the word?


 :thumbup:

I am not sure what else you would call it. Thank you!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Jane, I'm sorry you are having such a "fretty" summer...I'm not sure mothers ever totally relax enough not to to have a little corner of worry even when their children become parents themselves.


I am sure that the worry stays forever.
But thanks for the encouragement


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> As for coffee or tea, I am flexible. ...


Stay long enough & there will be other choices.
;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds interesting.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Stay long enough & there will be other choices.
> ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> No mystery why so many people isolate when trying to create. It is one thing to be out in the world with all the stimulating experiences but at some point we need to draw in and be within ourselves. I suspect that the shower does that for you; long distance driving often does that for me.


and then there are those couples who draw off of each other and complete each others work! I am so envious of them.. my hubby and I have complete opposite talents and he hears me speaking greek when I want him to help me with something.. but if I can say this is what I have and this is what I need he gets there in a whole different direction than what I would of done!! LOL some times at speeds that would make a snail giggle..LOL but he helps me.. no questions asked


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok so many beautiful WIP's being shared.. I have lost track but have loved each one of them!! I have also printed off the autumn leaves dishcloth! It is so pretty I have to have it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jscaplan .he is a Coton de Tulear ,4 months old and I have had him just over 2 weeks .
> Stuck with pattern already . If you get fed up answering my questions please tell me and I will just do lace !
> I did the increasing triangle after the 3 base ones and hve 12 sts on rt needle .To do square it says pick up and knit 11 .The purl side is facing so do I pick up purlwise ? Also where is the 12 th stitch mentioned ?I have 3 groups of 12 and not a single stitch anywhere .
> Hope I have made myself clear and thanks in anticipation.


Your puppy is adorable!!! and we LOVE talking lace!!! it drives us and gives our knitting validation and purpose!!! LOL I have not gotten to the place you are at yet!! but I am sure there will be someone to answer your question 

Linda I missed wishing you to get well soon.. I know all about not knitting while not feeling well.. and I got a cold this spring that about did me in... this will pass and one day you will wake up feeling great again 

I want in on the get together at Janes!!! LOL wouldn't it be great if skype could handle a dozen or so people!! you know it will be possible one of these days.. then we could all have coffee and knit together   

I'm still a bit loopy all... I need to go and soak up some sun.. I have 1 more page to read.. then I'll go and sign off !!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> We love questions! We love to be here for each other.
> 
> This morning I watched the YouTube videos that Norma posted at the beginning. They were very helpful. I would recommend you watch one or two or your favorite again. I am afraid that I can't answer your question this time. Sorry!


Thanks Toni I am going to do just that tomorrow.. silly me thought I would get more knitting done today...LOL I feel so rested though and I plan on sleeping until 'Who know's when' tomorrow..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, glad you are home and recovering.  Sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Linda!
I have now gone as far as I can with the Gown- I must take another photo- I've done the bonnet, but Gerry will get her Seamstress to do the finishing details.



linda09 said:


> Marathon catching up session.
> Thank you for the good wishes everyone. I slept for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon and am feeling a lot better now.
> 
> Norma, glad there has been some improvement in your health and hope it continues. Thank you for the links and your pattern. I have had a little go at knitting backwards - took me back to the days of learning to knit as a child, having to think about each step but it is doable, I think.
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

During my knitting of the baby blanket...I was doing it in knit RS, purl WS (stockinette??). YO was the increase used...and I did a variant of sl1, k1, PSSO (substitute purl for WS --> VERY fiddly!) on the decrease side.

This was a serious stretch of my skills as I've only had 5-7 years experience knitting. Project ended up as a diamond...but it didn't cup. I cannot complain as it knitted up a little past 1 month. The 2-row crochet border didn't take up as much time...30+ years of crocheting may have something to do with that --> planned the border as I got on the last spool and last 50 or less stitches.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That sounds interesting.
> 
> Sue


Yes, it does, doesn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it does, doesn't it?


Newfoundlanders are known for their hospitality - & kitchen parties.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Newfoundlanders are known for their hospitality - & kitchen parties.


From the photos I've seen of it, it looks like it's beautiful as well!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> From the photos I've seen of it, it looks like it's beautiful as well!


If you like wild & rugged scenery.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you like wild & rugged scenery.


I do!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have progressed as far as I can with the Gown, the bonnet is complete:-


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have progressed as far as I can with the Gown, the bonnet is complete:-


Stunning !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> I came in to thank everyone for the input to my posts ,to wish those who have been under the weather to get better and admire the knitting that has been posted .Been out a good part of the day and puppy training too so now to proceed with my entrelac .


That is great. I love the dog in your avatar. Is that one that you are training?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That post was a load of rubbish!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I always pick up purlwise when needed and this was the only time that I turn my work. The brain won't function picking up backwards. I will have to think about the otherb bit of your question. After my shower :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, glad you are home and recovering.  Sleep well.


Yes, do have a good rest! and FOOD!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, they are so beautiful. Such wonderful work. Love in very stitch.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thought a pic would make my question clearer .Just done final row of increasing triangle .next it says pick up and Knit 11 but I am on the purl side .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My previous dog ,a westie ,is in my avatar .She had a tumour last year so sadly had to have her put to sleep .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Stunning !


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, they are so beautiful. Such wonderful work. Love in very stitch.


Thanks so much, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that looks perfect. You do need to pick up purlwise. As of the odd stitch, I have had a look at my work and I can't remember!! I am going to cast on a Garterlac washcloth and check my thinking. DDIL has for some washcloths as she loves them :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> My previous dog ,a westie ,is in my avatar .She had a tumour last year so sadly had to have her put to sleep .


I lost a Tibetan Terrier with the same a few years ago. Heartbreaking. Could you post a pic of the puppy. I am not fimilar with that bred.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have knitted the being of the pattern and it should read pick up 12. My excuse (and I am sticking to it) is that there are several ways of knitting entralac. I confused two ways :roll: I will post an alteration :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the updated version. Thank you Ann for being a brillant test knitter. There are probably more mistakes so do tell me if there are.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Linda, so glad to hear that you are feeling better now. The summer is not a good time to have a cold, it just drags you down. 

Pam, your Moonwalk is getting big and looking good. A close up would be nice so we could see the design. 

Jane, I'll come over for afternoon tea AND stay late.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Newfoundlanders are known for their hospitality - & kitchen parties.


Kitchen party, I'm up for a kitchen party!!  We can use colinders for yarn bowls, kabob sticks for needles and noodles for yarn. 

Oh, Julie, can't wait to see the pictures of your work of love this week.  Oh, Julie, it's gorgeous!!!!

Yours, too, Karen. Love to see the baby blanket. 

Annweb, I am exactly where you are. Mine looks exactly like yours. I really haven't had time to sit down and actually work on the thing to move beyond that point. I want to start the lace and would like to practice. May have to start a practice piece.  I know, I know. I was supposed to do that . 

Norma, I am not planning to learn how to knit backwards. Will this change how I should read your pattern. Please don't go rewriting your pattern if it will. I will use my other pattern for the basics and yours for the lace.  I am loving the feel of this mink.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I was so "obsessed" with getting the entrelac dishcloth finished last night that I skipped commenting on lp! I did read and comment in my mind, but kept my hands working on the garterlac  and I did get it done. Here's a picture. Now I will try the cowl next before the scarf.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have progressed as far as I can with the Gown, the bonnet is complete:-


That is so beautiful Julie. Glad you were able to finish the bonnet. How very special that will be for the family that is getting it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thought a pic would make my question clearer .Just done final row of increasing triangle .next it says pick up and Knit 11 but I am on the purl side .


What a pretty color yarn Ann. I see that Norma has answered your question. Thanks for asking, so when I finally ge to it I may be able to do it


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni I am going to do just that tomorrow.. silly me thought I would get more knitting done today...LOL I feel so rested though and I plan on sleeping until 'Who know's when' tomorrow..


Glad all went well and that you are getting rest and recovering!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, you just need to keep turning you work. The Gaterlac pattern is written like that so just have a look at that and if confusion occurs just follow that using 12 sts not 8.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Well, I was so "obsessed" with getting the entrelac dishcloth finished last night that I skipped commenting on lp! I did read and comment in my mind, but kept my hands working on the garterlac  and I did get it done. Here's a picture. Now I will try the cowl next before the scarf.


Perfect!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Norma. I thought that would work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Marathon catching up session.
> Thank you for the good wishes everyone. I slept for 2 hours on the sofa this afternoon and am feeling a lot better now.
> .


Linda, so sorry to hear you have been sick. Glad you got some rest in and are feeling better now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's good!
> 
> Here's my Mystery Moonwalk through Clue 2. It has 317 stitches so far.


Coming along great Pam. Very pretty color and looks like it will be quite large.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Norma. I thought that would work.


I am also not planning on learning to knit backwards yet. I thought I would, but one thing at a time. I didn't mind the turning.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Perfect!!


Thanks Norma. It is fun to do! It did take me a few tries though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a very good starting point in the lace, Bev! 1st time I have done a baby sized garment for a good five years!



eshlemania said:


> Kitchen party, I'm up for a kitchen party!!  We can use colinders for yarn bowls, kabob sticks for needles and noodles for yarn.
> 
> Oh, Julie, can't wait to see the pictures of your work of love this week.  Oh, Julie, it's gorgeous!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I was so "obsessed" with getting the entrelac dishcloth finished last night that I skipped commenting on lp! I did read and comment in my mind, but kept my hands working on the garterlac  and I did get it done. Here's a picture. Now I will try the cowl next before the scarf.


I can see why you were eager to finish! Looks lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is so beautiful Julie. Glad you were able to finish the bonnet. How very special that will be for the family that is getting it.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Please make some suggestions as to what I could knit with either of these yarns .I am afraid of doing Snowdonia incase I run out of yarn !


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Please make some suggestions as to what I could knit with either of these yarns .I am afraid of doing Snowdonia incase I run out of yarn !


Oh, my Ann. How lovely. 100% cashmere. YUMMMMMM!!! Did you know that you can put in yardage in the pattern calculation on Ravelry and it will spit out patterns in the yardage range? I have used it many times and found what I needed and wanted.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Cannot say for the Merino blend...but the 2 times 350 m Cashmere

= 700 m
1 yard = 1.0936m
(700)(1.0936) = 765.52 yards

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#pc=shawl-wrap&photo=yes&craft=knitting&yardage-in=600-750&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=name


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have progressed as far as I can with the Gown, the bonnet is complete:-


Both are absolutely beautiful, Julie! You've done a wonderful job.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I was so "obsessed" with getting the entrelac dishcloth finished last night that I skipped commenting on lp! I did read and comment in my mind, but kept my hands working on the garterlac  and I did get it done. Here's a picture. Now I will try the cowl next before the scarf.


That looks great, Caryn!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I love your yarn. I couldn't beat the suggestions already made :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pam, your Moonwalk is getting big and looking good. A close up would be nice so we could see the design.


Thank you, Chris. I'll try to get a close-up taken today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Coming along great Pam. Very pretty color and looks like it will be quite large.


Thank you, Caryn. It does look like it will be a large one!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have progressed as far as I can with the Gown, the bonnet is complete:-


It's just gorgeous!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni I am going to do just that tomorrow.. silly me thought I would get more knitting done today...LOL I feel so rested though and I plan on sleeping until 'Who know's when' tomorrow..


Sounds good,Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have progressed as far as I can with the Gown, the bonnet is complete:-


Wow! That is gorgeous, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I was so "obsessed" with getting the entrelac dishcloth finished last night that I skipped commenting on lp! I did read and comment in my mind, but kept my hands working on the garterlac  and I did get it done. Here's a picture. Now I will try the cowl next before the scarf.


Yay! Well done. I'm going to print the scarf pattern today and leap into the lace I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, so sorry to hear you have been sick. Glad you got some rest in and are feeling better now.


Thank you. Almost back to normal now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you. Almost back to normal now.


That's great, Linda!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you. Almost back to normal now.


That is good to hear 
:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--sorry I couldn't be more helpful on the entrelac but was going to ask that you post a pic and glad that you did. Your work looks just find, as Norma said. And as everyone doing entrelac says--just suspend thinking and follow the directions. It will come clear after a couple of blocks and rows. BTW--love your color. Mint used to be a favorite of mine and still like it. Love to pair it with navy blue or a deep wine or burgundy color.

Your yarns are gorgeous. That cashmere would be perfect for he Patti's Scarf by Karen Wesel. This was one of the links Jane sent about 2 weeks ago. I just began the pattern with the mink yarn that I bought and have about the same amount of yardage as you do.

Here is a link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pattis-scarf

Can't see how much yarn you have with the merino but it is a wonderful tonal. What company produced that yarn?

Caryn--your entrelac dishcloth is great. Best colors and workwomanship.

Ronie--glad you are done with that 'procedure.' Rest up well.

Love your phrase about a 'snail giggle.' I used to tell the guys at work they were "slower than slow motion slowed down."

Jane--tea works well with me. I can even bring some herbal ones.

Have thought about using Skype for group knitting myself or even for demos between 2 people. That would be great. There must be some technology for group meetings online with mutual participation. Businesses must be demanding this by now as well as courses online.

Still can't figure my yarns for entrelac. I have this natural alpaca with dark brown and tan strands. Would like to not have to buy any more yarn. Need to find this tan alpaca that is buried in a pile someplace to see how the colors work. It will be a very conservative colored project but the lace would stand out on the solid color tan. I must be more depressed than I realize. My color choices are so muted. The mink yarn is so beige it is killing me!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, glad you are home and recovering.  Sleep well.


thank you... I slept until 7am... late for me but it felt great!!! ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thought a pic would make my question clearer .Just done final row of increasing triangle .next it says pick up and Knit 11 but I am on the purl side .


I don't know if my way is right or ok but it worked for me. I picked up the stitches with my NON-WORKING needle then knitted across and K/P the two stitches together... following the directions.. some are K2tog and some are SSK 
I love your yarn.. I love mint green! I have a thought to go and pick up some mint baby yarn for this .. I love your testing this before I get to it too LOL... I'm a very bad tinker... 
I'm sorry about loosing your pup.. we lost ours 5 years ago and it still is painful.. We have great dogs now...and it helps.. I hope the training is going well...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Kitchen party, I'm up for a kitchen party!!  We can use colinders for yarn bowls, kabob sticks for needles and noodles for yarn.
> 
> Oh, Julie, can't wait to see the pictures of your work of love this week.  Oh, Julie, it's gorgeous!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL I love your plans for our party!!! there is a lady on KP who can draw wonderful ink pictures.. often comical.. I bet she could whip up a poster of this 
I did the dish cloth in acrylic but didn't finish it.. I am going to finish my dish cloth today and then I think I will do a practice of the lacy type before jumping into the main project ! 
I don't plan on knitting backwards either.. I am glad it will work both ways..

Julie your gown and bonnet are beautiful!! I can see where your daughter got her passion for sewing from! This will be a beautiful Christening  for generations to come..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I don't know if my way is right or ok but it worked for me. I picked up the stitches with my NON-WORKING needle then knitted across and K/P the two stitches together... following the directions.. some are K2tog and some are SSK
> I love your yarn.. I love mint green! I have a thought to go and pick up some mint baby yarn for this .. I love your testing this before I get to it too LOL... I'm a very bad tinker...
> I'm sorry about loosing your pup.. we lost ours 5 years ago and it still is painful.. We have great dogs now...and it helps.. I hope the training is going well...


That is good. I don't use my non working needle but my working. I tried not to be prescriptive as when I researched for the thread I realised that there are as many ways to do entralac as knitters and it is best to knit it as it suits you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I was so "obsessed" with getting the entrelac dishcloth finished last night that I skipped commenting on lp! I did read and comment in my mind, but kept my hands working on the garterlac  and I did get it done. Here's a picture. Now I will try the cowl next before the scarf.


Caryn that turned out great!! I have a bump on my one side that makes me think I did the wrong triangle or something but it is fine to clean with  I am starting to get the hang of it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Please make some suggestions as to what I could knit with either of these yarns .I am afraid of doing Snowdonia incase I run out of yarn !


These are beautiful!!! I know what ever you decide they will look great!!
I like Bev's idea.. and wish that I could remember to do this too... I forget about it.  

Thanks Karen.. I was trying to guestimate in my head what it would be... I was closer to 700yds so not too bad for not having a clue..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is good. I don't use my non working needle but my working. I tried not to be prescriptive as when I researched for the thread I realised that there are as many ways to do entralac as knitters and it is best to knit it as it suits you.


Thanks Norma!! the only reason I did it the way I did was because I was reading 'Pick Up' and that would leave my yarn at the wrong end.. I had thought that if it were 'Pick up and knit' the pattern would of said that.. it wasn't until later I realized that must be what it meant..  but my way works too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--sorry I couldn't be more helpful on the entrelac but was going to ask that you post a pic and glad that you did. Your work looks just find, as Norma said. And as everyone doing entrelac says--just suspend thinking and follow the directions. It will come clear after a couple of blocks and rows. BTW--love your color. Mint used to be a favorite of mine and still like it. Love to pair it with navy blue or a deep wine or burgundy color.
> 
> Your yarns are gorgeous. That cashmere would be perfect for he Patti's Scarf by Karen Wesel. This was one of the links Jane sent about 2 weeks ago. I just began the pattern with the mink yarn that I bought and have about the same amount of yardage as you do.
> 
> ...


That pattern is so pretty.. I love the ends.. I think it would look great as one that is short and just ties around the neck so those pretty ends would show at the neckline 

Actually company's do have a skype type program where they work so that they can have meetings all over the country with out leaving.. also a lot of the online courses are like this.. my son did the online schooling and it was using skype for some things.. there is also the ad for 'cometomeeting' that is set up like this.. but none of it is free right now.. I hope some day it will be..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both are absolutely beautiful, Julie! You've done a wonderful job.


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

brain56 said:


> It's just gorgeous!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous, Julie.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is good to hear
> :thumbup:


I agree: re: Linda's feeling better!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That pattern is so pretty.. I love the ends.. I think it would look great as one that is short and just ties around the neck so those pretty ends would show at the neckline
> 
> Actually company's do have a skype type program where they work so that they can have meetings all over the country with out leaving.. also a lot of the online courses are like this.. my son did the online schooling and it was using skype for some things.. there is also the ad for 'cometomeeting' that is set up like this.. but none of it is free right now.. I hope some day it will be..


I have attended meetings online but you can only see the facilitator and the audience may/may not have oral participations but no visuals for them.

Not sure how lone my Pattii's Scarf will be. It would make a great suit jacket scarf; i.e., long enough to just hit the waist when wrapped on the neck. However, I find people are not that interested in such short pieces. They seem to prefer the very long ones. Of course, in mink yarn, I think it would be an older, more established person who would be buying it. I will also have to see how my energy holds up on this pattern. I am finding it fairly easy to memorize once past the ends which I did 3 times last nite working till 2:15 a.m. Maybe that is why. The body of the scarf goes well except for this double cable stitch which forces me to use cable needles and I hate it. I never use cable needles when working because they are so clumsy to work with always falling out of the stitches and getting in the way of knitting. Ugh! Fortunately there are not many of them.

As for knitting backwards which several people have decided not to learn, at least now, let me share that it is very easy. Takes about 5" to learn and a little bit of practice it goes pretty well. As the very least, it provides an alternative to all the turning of entrelac which can get very tiring. That is what I tend to do. Did that with the Miter Squares, also. Great for any very short row knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Newfoundlanders are known for their hospitality - & kitchen parties.


I am not surprised. 

Ronie, I am glad to hear you are home and recooperating. 

Karen, your crochet skills are amazing!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

To quote Ann, "Stunning", Julie!!! Wow!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great job on the dishcloth, Caryn!

Thank you for the update, Norma. I will compare it with the other one that I have printed already.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Please make some suggestions as to what I could knit with either of these yarns .I am afraid of doing Snowdonia incase I run out of yarn !


Does the pattern start from one end and work toward the middle? Then start the other end? You could do the first edge, set it aside while still on a cable, do the other edge and keep going until you have enough to kitchner the two parts together. Been there done that. It works well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The Patti's Scarf is very pretty, Tanya. Thanks!!!

Linda, I am so glad you are feeling better. 

Coffee, tea, and options later, oh my!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have progressed as far as I can with the Gown, the bonnet is complete:-


What a masterpiece, Julie!
The recipient certainly has a treasure to savour.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a few pictures. We got the faun this morning, while garage saling. It was close to the road,so we pulled off to the other side. It was not afraid of us at all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A few items to peruse...

I love the colourway & the pattern.
Windermere by Elizabeth Sullivan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/windermere

Pluma Shawlette by Lisa R. Myers
http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns/pluma-shawlette-f37

Theodora Shawl by Lisa R. Myers
http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns/theodora-shawl-f17

Diamond Feather by DROPS design
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6985

Another DK pattern for our music lovers - but he looks kind of sad to me.
Beethoven Potholder by Lina Wolf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beethoven-potholder

She has a lot of free DK patterns - including this which made me think of Ross Jane
Tux Penguin Baby Blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tux-penguin-baby-blanket

and this one for the Trekkies
Vulcan Salute Potholder - Vulkanier
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vulcan-salute-potholder---vulkanier

Mochi Mock Plaid Scarf
by Susan Druding
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moplus-MockPlaidScrf.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> My previous dog ,a westie ,is in my avatar .She had a tumour last year so sadly had to have her put to sleep .


Oh, so sad :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Could you post a pic of the puppy...


I would love to see him, too! 
Who can't love a little doggie baby?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, I'll come over for afternoon tea AND stay late.


No problem.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, I was so "obsessed" with getting the entrelac dishcloth finished last night ...


Oh, good for you, Caryn!! Looks great. 
I still haven't CO. Is this regular dishcloth cotton? I am wary of wrestling with it because my hands have been bothering me & I figure that this type of knitting with the stiff cotton wouldn't help. My alternative cotton is nice & soft but will require more stitches.

I did knit on with Dancing Bees though & only have 4 rows left of clue 5. I had predicted finishing for Monday but I was thinking yesterday was Saturday. That's one way to find extra knitting time, I suppose.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Please make some suggestions as to what I could knit with either of these yarns .I am afraid of doing Snowdonia incase I run out of yarn !


Ooh - both are lovely!!
Lots of possibilities. Bev's suggestion is a good one. I have a ton of lovely patterns but wouldn't know which to suggest off the top of my head.
But if you stick around, I post new free pattern links pretty well every day - & if you want to scan through past Parties, you'll find lots, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Cannot say for the Merino blend...but the 2 times 350 m Cashmere...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#pc=shawl-wrap&photo=yes&craft=knitting&yardage-in=600-750&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=name


Well, Karen, thank you for occupying the rest of my day when I have a pile of things to prepare for the Swim Championships at the end of August!!
At least clicking the Free filter helps cut down the number to _ * only*_ 19 pages.

But really - thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Just a few pictures. ...


Oh lovely pics - nicer image of the deer family than we would have here. A friend emailed me this morning that she met 3 moose on the road while she was driving back from town last night - one of them way too close for comfort.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, good for you, Caryn!! Looks great.
> I still haven't CO. Is this regular dishcloth cotton? I am wary of wrestling with it because my hands have been bothering me & I figure that this type of knitting with the stiff cotton wouldn't help. My alternative cotton is nice & soft but will require more stitches.
> 
> I did knit on with Dancing Bees though & only have 4 rows left of clue 5. I had predicted finishing for Monday but I was thinking yesterday was Saturday. That's one way to find extra knitting time, I suppose.


Jane--Try Arnica for your hands, topically, and exercising them frequently. It comes in a tube so easy to carry around. One product used with arthritic people for immediate relief is Topicaine (sp???). I also found glucosamine helpful years ago but it doesn't help everyone. No known reason why. Very good is to increase EFA fats in the diet with a good supplement, maybe Krill Oil. We don't get enough of these fats and eat too many white carbs which always cause inflammation in the body. Feel better.

FYI, Organic cotton is the softest cotton I have found. Cascade organic Seedling cotton is wonderful to work with. Some of it is on sale at WEBS now. Did find some Patons organic cotton a while back that was also great and not expensive. It would be from a discontinued seller tho. The Rowan mercerized cotton I used was pretty comfortable to work with and can be worked double strand for a heavier wt.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Tanya. I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Great job on the dishcloth, Caryn!
> 
> Thank you for the update, Norma. I will compare it with the other one that I have printed already.


You only need to alter the instructions for the square (I hope!). It should read pick up 12 sts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those photos are great, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, Beethoven does look very cross :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> To quote Ann, "Stunning", Julie!!! Wow!!!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a masterpiece, Julie!
> The recipient certainly has a treasure to savour.


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Bev I love the fawn they are so sweet looking  We have a family that likes the neighbors yard but unfortunately the neighbors across the street don't always keep their dogs in so the few times I was close to taking a picture they were chased off 

thanks for the patterns.. I have some saved  

So much going on I have lost track.. I am going to go now and finish up my dish cloth... then I'll be back to get a start on the lace one


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just a few pictures. We got the faun this morning, while garage saling. It was close to the road,so we pulled off to the other side. It was not afraid of us at all.


Both are beautiful photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both are beautiful photos!


Agreed


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the advice, Tanya. I'll see if I can find some.


Easily found in health food stores or online. If you'd like I will send you a mail order link.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, Beethoven does look very cross :lol:


Yes, I noticed that too. 

Thanks for the kind comments on my pictures. I am having fun with my new camera and take it with me everywhere I go. Figuring out what works and what doesn't. What I like and what I don't. It's just too much fun. Almost as fun as a kitchen party at Jane's with you all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--photos are great. From the new camera? There is something universally appealing about a young fawn. Saw some right after they were born this Spring. Got to love them even tho they are so damaging.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

As requested, here's a close up of my Moonwalk.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> As requested, here's a close up of my Moonwalk.


Yay! Thank you Pam. That is lovely. I should be knitting right now. :?

Bev, your pictures are great, as always.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Easily found in health food stores or online. If you'd like I will send you a mail order link.


That's okay - I'll hunt it out. thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> As requested, here's a close up of my Moonwalk.


Very interesting - love that colourway even more in the close up


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Pam, I like that!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful and very delicate.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> As requested, here's a close up of my Moonwalk.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I decided last night to have a go at the entrelac dishckoth. it's Peaches'n'cream, one of about a dozen balls I was given by my SIL's friend when we visited in May. I think this would make some nice little gifts. Just about to head to my daughter, Kat's, for dinner. Her hubby flew .to Canada this morning with their daughter, Alexandra, for a week to visit his father, so Kat is on her own with Jackson all week. He is her little "cuddle bug" so I think she will enjoy time alone with him.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I decided last night to have a go at the entrelac dishckoth. it's Peaches'n'cream, one of about a dozen balls I was given by my SIL's friend when we visited in May. I think this would make some nice little gifts. Just about to head to my daughter, Kat's, for dinner. Her hubby flew .to Canada this morning with their daughter, Alexandra, for a week to visit his father, so Kat is on her own with Jackson all week. He is her little "cuddle bug" so I think she will enjoy time alone with him.
> 
> Sue


That is nice- both the cloth, and the 'cuddle bug'!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I decided last night to have a go at the entrelac dishckoth. ...


Good job, Sue.
These are making me want to get at my test piece, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> As requested, here's a close up of my Moonwalk.


Beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I decided last night to have a go at the entrelac dishckoth. it's Peaches'n'cream, one of about a dozen balls I was given by my SIL's friend when we visited in May. I think this would make some nice little gifts. Just about to head to my daughter, Kat's, for dinner. Her hubby flew .to Canada this morning with their daughter, Alexandra, for a week to visit his father, so Kat is on her own with Jackson all week. He is her little "cuddle bug" so I think she will enjoy time alone with him.
> 
> Sue


Another beauty! Do enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam I love that yarn!!! and that pattern stitch.. this is going to be wonderful when done  great job!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is perfect!!! I think doing it all in one go is the best way to do it!! LOL I got so lost at the end I made a great mess of it.. I am going to find a chart that shows me the direction that I need to be heading and that will help me with the rest..

I have to say even with all the issues I have had with the enterlace I am really loving it too !! it seems to grow faster for some reason LOL I'm not sure but I do want to improve my skills a lot!! I'll show a pic later.. we just got back from taking the dogs for a walk.. and I'm pooped  they are too YAY!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all who have so nicely commented on my dishcloth. Jane, I used Sugar and Cream which I had in my stash to go with the RMT dishcloth (also just finished).

Ann, both toss harms are so lovely. I did not know about that feature on Ravelry that Toni suggested either. Bet you are bound to find something! 

Tanya, your Patti's scarf is also very pretty. Bet it will feel very nice in that mink!

Wow, Bev, you really captured the colors of that flower. And that fawn is so cute, just standing there looking at you.

Nice close up of the shawl, Pam. Now I can see the great stitch definition nc and such subtle changes in the color.

Sue, the dishcloth looks great all in one color.,I just might have to make another. I do find I am using them more and more as I make more and more  Have fun at dinner with dd and gs!

Ronie, that is what happened to me to. When I set it down there were a few times I went in the wrong direction when I picked it back up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yay! Thank you Pam. That is lovely. I should be knitting right now. :?
> 
> Bev, your pictures are great, as always.


You're welcome and thank you!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--Knitting Daily had a good written tutorial on entrelac by Euny Jang I believe. That is how I learned the technique. I would think it is still on their web site.

Chris--I have been sitting and knitting and unknitting all day it seems and have gotten practically nothing else done, including the garden. I am crazy.

Pam--thanx for posting a close up of the Moonwalk. Love it. The color way is so subtle but great as is the stitch pattern. It is going to be gorgeous.

My Silk Bamboo arrived today. Yea!!!!!. Now I can finish the Maraschino shawlette and have enough yarn to add a couple extra rows and the bigger picots. The color seems to be a great match which I was worried about. Also ordered more of the deep wine color and a ball of the cream color. They should make good looking something. The online discount price was enough to cover the cost of shipping, so that was reasonable.

And heard from my daughter in Nicaragua this morning. Despite the difficult relationship we have, have to give her so much credit for the challenges she assumes. Between the spoiled brat Eurocentric kids she manages, the total lack of facilities in the town where she is based, language issues (she went there not speaking a word of Spanish), a whole mess of her own physical problems, she has embraced the experience totally. And it seems the village wanted help planting trees to clean the polluted waters and that is one project her group is doing--a few 100? of them. And Fordham U doesn't think this program is 'safe' enough so won't offer any graduate field credit for what she is doing. Her going was totally at her own expense, to boot.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very interesting - love that colourway even more in the close up


It is. Am looking forward to seeing how this chart knits up. Yes, I really like the color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Pam, I like that!


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks beautiful and very delicate.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I decided last night to have a go at the entrelac dishckoth. it's Peaches'n'cream, one of about a dozen balls I was given by my SIL's friend when we visited in May. I think this would make some nice little gifts. Just about to head to my daughter, Kat's, for dinner. Her hubby flew .to Canada this morning with their daughter, Alexandra, for a week to visit his father, so Kat is on her own with Jackson all week. He is her little "cuddle bug" so I think she will enjoy time alone with him.
> 
> Sue


That looks really good, Sue! I need to get started on that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam I love that yarn!!! and that pattern stitch.. this is going to be wonderful when done  great job!


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice close up of the shawl, Pam. Now I can see the great stitch definition nc and such subtle changes in the color.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--thanx for posting a close up of the Moonwalk. Love it. The color way is so subtle but great as is the stitch pattern. It is going to be gorgeous.


Thank you, Tanya! Great you heard from your daughter and that she's doing well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...And heard from my daughter in Nicaragua this morning. ... have to give her so much credit for the challenges she assumes. ...


You are right to be proud of her. I hope that the strained relationship will heal with time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your dishcloth came out so well.

Wish I could find my darn camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just introducing you to puppy Hector .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your garter dish cloth came out perfectly. 

Ann, thank you for sharing your puppy. He is so very cute!!

Tanya, your daughter learned something from her mama. Reason for you to be thankful and proud. Hopefully the relationship will heal with time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just introducing you to puppy Hector .


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Spent ages looking at patterns some of you recommended and still not made a decision. I am trying to get to grips with the entrelac and studied lots of different videos .Skipping the beads bit as I only have tiny ones .I also have a blanket on the go in an attempt to reduce my stash .It is an Old Shale pattern which I had thought was feather and fan .Know better now .Isn't it amazing how little you know when you thought you knew most of it ?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just introducing you to puppy Hector .


Oh is he ever a cutie! He sure looks cuddly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, that is quite a challenge your daughter has taken on. It is also great that she has called you to share her experience. Of course you are proud!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Just introducing you to puppy Hector .


OOooohhh!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful photos, Bev! What a treat!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> You only need to alter the instructions for the square (I hope!). It should read pick up 12 sts.


Great! Then I already have it changed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Pam--thanx for posting a close up of the Moonwalk. Love it. The color way is so subtle but great as is the stitch pattern. It is going to be gorgeous.
> 
> My Silk Bamboo arrived today. Yea!!!!!. Now I can finish the Maraschino shawlette and have enough yarn to add a couple extra rows and the bigger picots. The color seems to be a great match which I was worried about. Also ordered more of the deep wine color and a ball of the cream color. They should make good looking something. The online discount price was enough to cover the cost of shipping, so that was reasonable.
> 
> And heard from my daughter in Nicaragua this morning. Despite the difficult relationship we have, have to give her so much credit for the challenges she assumes. Between the spoiled brat Eurocentric kids she manages, the total lack of facilities in the town where she is based, language issues (she went there not speaking a word of Spanish), a whole mess of her own physical problems, she has embraced the experience totally. And it seems the village wanted help planting trees to clean the polluted waters and that is one project her group is doing--a few 100? of them. And Fordham U doesn't think this program is 'safe' enough so won't offer any graduate field credit for what she is doing. Her going was totally at her own expense, to boot.


I agree-very pretty, Pam!

Happy Knitting!!!

What an accomplishment for her! You must be so proud!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is Jackson sporting lipstick kisses from the au pair, Adrianna.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Just introducing you to puppy Hector .


What a cutie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is Jackson sporting lipstick kisses from the au pair, Adrianna.
> 
> Sue


Another cutie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

More wonderful patterns! Thank you, Jane!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You are right to be proud of her. I hope that the strained relationship will heal with time.


That would be nice but at her age I am resigning myself to it never happening. She is committed to not changing. She is so great with people, especially troubled kids, but has a steel wall around her old resentments and angers and is totally committed to them. Both my kids seem to have little ability to forgive or willingness to reassess their perceptions. They are grown adults now and pretty fixed in their personalities. I try to keep an open door but they seem to see that as weakness and something to use for hurting me. But you are right, I am proud of her in many ways. She has become very independent and embraces challenges and can be very warm towards others. I figure at least I produced a decent human being in the world even if they are not to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam/Bev/Caryn/Toni--thanks for the acknowledgements around my daughter. She is a very strong person in many ways. Considering the public schools thought her retarded, it is quite amazing she has fought her way up the academic ranks getting a 2nd masters at Fordham U. For those not in the US, that is a very big deal school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just introducing you to puppy Hector .


What a sweetheart!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Jackson sporting lipstick kisses from the au pair, Adrianna.
> 
> Sue


What a sweetie!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, Karen, thank you for occupying the rest of my day when I have a pile of things to prepare for the Swim Championships at the end of August!!
> At least clicking the Free filter helps cut down the number to only 19 pages.
> 
> But really - thank you


I didn't know the person I was trying to help had a specific budget or inclination. So I kept the number of needed repeats down by the yardage needed to complete them. I didn't single out a specific LP member (You).

*eshlemania* --> I've kept the Fawn for a dual cross stitch (or Mom's painting)...I'm not jealous who gets to work with it first!



britgirl said:


> Here is Jackson sporting lipstick kisses from the au pair, Adrianna.


Better watch that fellow...hold him off till 16 before you start to relax the watching. Already collecting kisses!

*jscaplen* --> This are the one's that I'll have problems with:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vulcan-salute-potholder---vulkanier#
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-trek-pot-holders
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6985

*annwebb* --> I don't know which of the wee white doggies I like more...the female in the Avatar, or the new one. Only catch, snuggle, and release reasons.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is Jackson sporting lipstick kisses from the au pair, Adrianna.


Little sweetheart


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...*jscaplen* --> This are the one's that I'll have problems with...


Okay - I have added them to your list.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Spent ages looking at patterns some of you recommended and still not made a decision. I am trying to get to grips with the entrelac and studied lots of different videos .Skipping the beads bit as I only have tiny ones .I also have a blanket on the go in an attempt to reduce my stash .It is an Old Shale pattern which I had thought was feather and fan .Know better now .Isn't it amazing how little you know when you thought you knew most of it ?


Sometimes the yarn has a mind of its own and just will not be happy with any old pattern. Take your time - there's plenty of other things to knit. 
And puppy Hector is so cute. He reminds me of the Bichon Frise I had some years ago. Hector doesn't happen to like bananas, does he?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--Knitting Daily had a good written tutorial on entrelac by Euny Jang I believe. That is how I learned the technique. I would think it is still on their web site.
> 
> Chris--I have been sitting and knitting and unknitting all day it seems and have gotten practically nothing else done, including the garden. I am crazy.
> 
> ...


Glad to see I'm not the only one who's crazy😅 
I am also happy that your yarn matches! That is great. And glad to see your daughter talking to you.

Sue, your entrelac dishcloth is perfect.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your little Jackson. So sweet. 



Karen said:


> I've kept the Fawn for a dual cross stitch (or Mom's painting)...I'm not jealous who gets to work with it first!


 I would love to see the finished products.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who's crazy😅
> I am also happy that your yarn matches! That is great. And glad to see your daughter talking to you.
> 
> Sue, your entrelac dishcloth is perfect.


Chris---Crazy? I specialize in it!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Kitty chris .Only fed Hector with puppy food ,doggy treats and bits of chicken .Trying to be strict but it is hard !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your daughter is wonderful to do what she believes in despite no support from others. DS did things in the past that were similar. Give yourself credit for bring up someone who will walk their talk.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Awwww, he is gorgeous. Can I have a cuddle?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Advice on sizing for this link: http://sade.sadevil.org/files/Grandmas_Knitted_Slippers.pdf

I'm in the process of downloading it...but I just had a commercially made house shoe drop my toes out this morning...and I'm wanting a "stash-buster" to save funds as I do have some yarn/thread I want to work with.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, Jackson is so cute. He looks so content.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the slipper pattern. I have been toying with the idea of knitting a pair for a friend with cold feet. I have never made any so I can't help with sizing.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for the slipper pattern. I have been toying with the idea of knitting a pair for a friend with cold feet. I have never made any so I can't help with sizing.


So, go with my "gauge" for the current yarn/thread and circular choice. Worked for my socks...so I at least know the length of my foot from heel to toe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo and I are safely home, after a pretty uneventful trip, apart from a very low cloud ceiling over Auckland Airport.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you and Ringo are home safely :thumbup: Good trip?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just a few pictures. We got the faun this morning, while garage saling. It was close to the road,so we pulled off to the other side. It was not afraid of us at all.


Love the photo of the fawn especially, Bev. It is not easy to get that kind of subject matter.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, good for you, Caryn!! Looks great.
> I still haven't CO. Is this regular dishcloth cotton? I am wary of wrestling with it because my hands have been bothering me & I figure that this type of knitting with the stiff cotton wouldn't help. My alternative cotton is nice & soft but will require more stitches.
> 
> I did knit on with Dancing Bees though & only have 4 rows left of clue 5. I had predicted finishing for Monday but I was thinking yesterday was Saturday. That's one way to find extra knitting time, I suppose.


Sorry your hands are bothering you, Jane. I have started doing hand exercises regularly for that reason. Also, my pharmacist, knowing that I will not take pain killers unless desperate suggested getting my doctor to prescribe capsaicin (zaicin) which is based on capsicum. It is one of those creams you use all the time rather than just when you have symptoms. I have found it effective on my knees and come the winter will start on my hands. Doc, said it was developed specifically for hands and knees. There was some slight discomfort the first few days I used it - a slight burning sensation - but I have been fine for the last couple of months. Winter will be the real test though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> As requested, here's a close up of my Moonwalk.


Oh, that's pretty, Pam. So delicate looking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is nice- both the cloth, and the 'cuddle bug'!


Got to agree with Julie, Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--Knitting Daily had a good written tutorial on entrelac by Euny Jang I believe. That is how I learned the technique. I would think it is still on their web site.
> 
> Chris--I have been sitting and knitting and unknitting all day it seems and have gotten practically nothing else done, including the garden. I am crazy.
> 
> ...


What she is doing is really admirable, Tanys. Difficulr relationship or not, she seems to be her mother's daughter, as we would say.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just introducing you to puppy Hector .


Cute little fluff ball.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Jackson sporting lipstick kisses from the au pair, Adrianna.
> 
> Sue


Lovely lad. He doesn't look as if he minds lipstick kisses.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo and I are safely home, after a pretty uneventful trip, apart from a very low cloud ceiling over Auckland Airport.


That is good, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, Jackson does look like he enjoyed those kisses. Hope he is getting lots more from grandma  

Julie, so glad to hear you and Ringo are back home safely and that the flight was uneventful. Will you be able to get pictures of the baby wearing the christening gown?

Karen, thanks for the slipper pattern. I like that it has the reinforced sole.

I started the entrelac cowl and got all the base triangles done around. Now it says to pick up 6 stitches going from left to right? I have 6 stitches on the right needle, so it seems I could only pick up stitches going from right to left. So I am not sure where I am supposed to pick up the stitches now to start the square.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So glad to hear you and Ringo made it home safely, Julie. I hope that the trip refreshed you in all ways. 

Thanks, Linda.I was so surprised when he stayed put for all the pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you and Ringo are home safely :thumbup: Good trip?


Yes, almost all above cloud, so we saw little- smooth landing, but very low cloud ceiling on arrival.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is good, Julie. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been promised photos.



sisu said:


> Sue, Jackson does look like he enjoyed those kisses. Hope he is getting lots more from grandma
> 
> Julie, so glad to hear you and Ringo are back home safely and that the flight was uneventful. Will you be able to get pictures of the baby wearing the christening gown?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad to hear you and Ringo made it home safely, Julie. I hope that the trip refreshed you in all ways.
> 
> Thanks, Linda.I was so surprised when he stayed put for all the pictures.


It was a lovely visit, but it is always good to have your own bed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo and I are safely home, after a pretty uneventful trip, apart from a very low cloud ceiling over Auckland Airport.


That's great, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, that's pretty, Pam. So delicate looking.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--Knitting Daily had a good written tutorial on entrelac by Euny Jang I believe. That is how I learned the technique. I would think it is still on their web site.
> 
> Chris--I have been sitting and knitting and unknitting all day it seems and have gotten practically nothing else done, including the garden. I am crazy.
> 
> ...


that is great news about your daughter.. she is doing great work despite the difficulties!! also great news about your yarn  it is always a worry if the color is going to match.. the good thing is if it was even just a tad off its the edging and won't show as bad.. but you got lucky!! YAY!!

Thanks for the tip on Knitting Daily.. I keep their tutorial emails so I will have a look and see if I actually kept that one..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Annwebb what a cute little puppy!! so adorable and I agree with everyone he looks like he would be great to cuddle with 

Sue Jackson is adorable.. I don't blame her for sneaking in some kisses..  what a joy they are at this age


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo and I are safely home, after a pretty uneventful trip, apart from a very low cloud ceiling over Auckland Airport.


I'm glad you made it home!! nice and safe too... we had a low cloud ceiling all day yesterday too... it lifted about 3pm and was beautiful out 

Karen I am going to take a wild guess that the cast on is the length of your foot.. I could be wrong because I never made these before.. I would start and see how it is done and you may need a few starts before you actually get a good fit.. I am going to guess that the womens size is between a 6-8 that is if this is a modern pattern.. if this was gotten from an old source like 'Purple Kitty' then the womens size might be even smaller.. this is where your gauge will come in handy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, Jackson does look like he enjoyed those kisses. Hope he is getting lots more from grandma
> 
> Julie, so glad to hear you and Ringo are back home safely and that the flight was uneventful. Will you be able to get pictures of the baby wearing the christening gown?
> 
> ...


This is where my challenge comes from too with entrelac.. it is why I am hunting down a chart.. I know I have seen them and I will share my find when I finally find it..  In a cowl I would be even more lost.. but it could be easier ... I have not tried it but it looks like a beautiful project. I have some soft yarn I want to use for this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ronie*, is it a chart for the dish cloth you want? If so I will post one for you.*Caryn* I need to think about your question. It is 3 years since I did the cowl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, your daughter is wonderful to do what she believes in despite no support from others. DS did things in the past that were similar. Give yourself credit for bring up someone who will walk their talk.


I did try. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caryn* try purling back the last triangle so you can pick up stitches
*BETWEEN* the two end triangles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry your hands are bothering you, Jane. I have started doing hand exercises regularly for that reason. Also, my pharmacist, knowing that I will not take pain killers unless desperate suggested getting my doctor to prescribe capsaicin (zaicin) which is based on capsicum. It is one of those creams you use all the time rather than just when you have symptoms. I have found it effective on my knees and come the winter will start on my hands. Doc, said it was developed specifically for hands and knees. There was some slight discomfort the first few days I used it - a slight burning sensation - but I have been fine for the last couple of months. Winter will be the real test though.


Capsicain is used commonly in lotions or creams in the health food stores and it is not prescription. Also, any of the prescription products will have mainly toxic drugs/chemicals in them. You can probably make your own at home with a good grade of cayenne pepper and coconut oil or a less dense cream base of your choice. The product I recommended to Jane has arnica in it as well as other anti-inflammatory remedies, perhaps including cayenne.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What she is doing is really admirable, Tanys. Difficulr relationship or not, she seems to be her mother's daughter, as we would say.


In many ways she knows this and I think that is part of the problem--she resents it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that is great news about your daughter.. she is doing great work despite the difficulties!! also great news about your yarn  it is always a worry if the color is going to match.. the good thing is if it was even just a tad off its the edging and won't show as bad.. but you got lucky!! YAY!!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Knitting Daily.. I keep their tutorial emails so I will have a look and see if I actually kept that one..


I found it on their web site going into their tutorial files.

DD does inherit a strong obstinacy streak (lol).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am back! We had a great time, saw lots and lots of really cool planes. As always great airshow performances. I am tired but happy  

Since I left on page 18 and right now there are 69 pages I will read and comment as I go. Well, some commenting, but definitely reading 

Norma - lovely color for your Forest. I frogged mine and am looking forward to starting it again.

How terrible Ronie! I do hope your son is better by the time I post this. What an awful thing to go through.

Thanks for the bead tip Jane. I will definitely try that.

Bittersweet summer for you Jane. Enjoy the moments when you can  Michael seems like a wonderful son, congrats.

Forest green for Forest! I like it Jane. And I also like Caryn's blue. Hmm, I seem to be knitting anything but blues, greens, or purples, and those are my faves. 

Another nice Forest start Toni. Your beads look multi-colored on my screen. If they are, are you doing a pattern or just random?

The christening gown is coming along beautifully Julie.

Ok, up to page 30 so will stop for now and get something done at the house. Have a good day all. I'll check in later to continue reading.

I leave you with my own sunset photo  We went flying Monday night. You can see the approaching rain.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Melanie!! oh that rain looks very menacing and wet!! LOL I am glad you had a great time ..

Yes Norma I wanted a chart so I can keep track of where I am in my piece.. If you have one I'd like it too... that way I can compare between the two... I have found one on Pinterest.. it took a long time to find but what fun it is searching  so many beautiful projects.. I want to do them all 
here is a link to the one I found.. it shows where to pick up and where to decrease.. its a very good one with directions on how to knit it too 
http://spincraftpatterns.com/content/entrelac-knitting-stitch-free-instructions


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that chart you found is much poshier than mine as I would have to draw it. It would have been very much the same though, just scruffier. Excellent chart :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I found it on their web site going into their tutorial files.
> 
> DD does inherit a strong obstinacy streak (lol).


I have been all over their web site.. they know my username but refuse to accept my password.. @(*$ just crazy!!! but now I have reset it.. and they said I have to wait a day because I attempted to get into the site to many times!!! its a knitting site for crying out loud.. not my bank account!!! LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just got round to blocking "Be with you" by Boo Knits. I finished it last week but with having visitors I haven't had chance to do it before. It looks as though it has a lean but I think that is the angle of the photograph.
Today is horrible and wet and DS and DDIL have gone to Dublin via the ferry from Holyhead. The best place to be :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just got round to blocking "Be with you" by Boo Knits. I finished it last week but with having visitors I haven't had chance to do it before. It looks as though it has a lean but I think that is the angle of the photograph.
> Today is horrible and wet and DS and DDIL have gone to Dublin via the ferry from Holyhead. The best place to be :thumbup:


Norma, that's really lovely!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. It was sort of fun, although I had a couple of times where I was going the wrong way, and then it clicked. I don't think I am going to try the cowl or anything else, but I can see dishcloths again, especially as a gift. It is a change from Grandmother's favourite dishcloth, which has been my standby dishcloth pattern. This does have a little added interest and texture.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Good job, Sue.
> These are making me want to get at my test piece, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Norma for reintroducing me to entrelac. I did enjoy knitting this and will probably make some more sometime. Yes, we did have a good dinner.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Another beauty! Do enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Pam. It was a fairly easy knit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--thanx for the slipper pattern. Will study it a bit later. I like the idea of a reinforced sole and have been playing with that idea for some time now. Ordered a heavy nylon yarn that I mentioned previously. I think it will wear like iron and should make a good bottom layer for walking . I would use a softer yarn for the inner layer for comfort.

Ronie--looked for the written tutorial for entrelac for you but Knitting Daily has changed the website and I cannot find it. However, there are quite a few entries for entrelac knitting on that site, including several patterns. They may have charted directions. They do have a video which I did not take the time to watch. Maybe my old printed copy will turn up for us.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. He is a cutie. It was sort of nice to see him alone without big sister around and have some one on one time with him.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your little Jackson. So sweet.
> 
> I would love to see the finished products.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thank you, Norma for reintroducing me to entrelac. I did enjoy knitting this and will probably make some more sometime. Yes, we did have a good dinner.
> 
> Sue


You are very welcome, Sue. It kept the mind going!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I meant to post this yesterday, but realized earlier that I had not.

Julie, the Christening gown and bonnet are beautiful. I am sure they will be treasured. Glad you are back home safely, and hope you enjoyed your trip.

Linda, I am sorry you have been sick. I hope you are better now.

Caryn, I like your dishcloth. Lovely colour.

Ann, those are lovely yarns.

Bev, what a fantastic pic of the fawn.

Jane, thanks for the patterns.

Ann, Hector is a cutie.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Got to agree with Julie, Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--Your Be With You shawl is incredible--so dramatic and exciting. Great job!

Ronie--yes, these sites have fallen into the security hysteria. They make me crazy, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, he really enjoyed it.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Lovely lad. He doesn't look as if he minds lipstick kisses.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, thank you so much.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like your Dd is doing well. Nice too that she has been I touch.

I'm glad you were able to get matching yarn. It is such a nuisance when you run out.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I found it on their web site going into their tutorial files.
> 
> DD does inherit a strong obstinacy streak (lol).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Melanie. Glad you had a good time. That is a great sunset pic.
Sue


MissMelba said:


> I am back! We had a great time, saw lots and lots of really cool planes. As always great airshow performances. I am tired but happy
> 
> Since I left on page 18 and right now there are 69 pages I will read and comment as I go. Well, some commenting, but definitely reading
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great. Those are very striking colours. I am still on Clue 1 and haven't touched it in about a week.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have just got round to blocking "Be with you" by Boo Knits. I finished it last week but with having visitors I haven't had chance to do it before. It looks as though it has a lean but I think that is the angle of the photograph.
> Today is horrible and wet and DS and DDIL have gone to Dublin via the ferry from Holyhead. The best place to be :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo and I are safely home, after a pretty uneventful trip...


Glad that you are home safe & sound - uneventful might be boring but it is good. I know!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sorry your hands are bothering you, Jane....my pharmacist...suggested...capsaicin (zaicin) which is based on capsicum.


Maybe we could just eat lots of peppers instead. ;-)
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am back! We had a great time...


Glad that you're back & had a good time, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have just got round to blocking "Be with you" by Boo Knits....


That is gorgeous, Norma!!!
Love the colour choices.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I leave you with my own sunset photo  We went flying Monday night. You can see the approaching rain.


Great photo, Melanie. Very atmospheric. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just got round to blocking "Be with you" by Boo Knits. I finished it last week but with having visitors I haven't had chance to do it before. It looks as though it has a lean but I think that is the angle of the photograph.
> Today is horrible and wet and DS and DDIL have gone to Dublin via the ferry from Holyhead. The best place to be :thumbup:


That is ver effective, Norma. This is another one I haven't started yet, mainly because I keep dithering over yarn choices


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sounds like your Dd is doing well. Nice too that she has been I touch.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to get matching yarn. It is such a nuisance when you run out.
> 
> Sue


Yes, it took about 10 days of watching this project staring at me unfinished while searching for the yarn and ordering it. I hate unfinished projects--they just gnaw at me and prevent me from moving forward. Big nuisance, indeed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe we could just eat lots of peppers instead. ;-)
> Thanks for the tip.


Maybe! 

Just one more comment on this. Are you sure it is the knitting which is causing the problem? I thought it was when my hands played up but the knitting actually helps - it was the time on the computer which was causing the aggravation. I changed my mouse to an upright one and use a wrist support, both of which seem to have helped.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, Everyone! I am sort-of back. Still healing the knee, but I can walk without a cane or other support now. Missing y'all! I will try to be more active again when the next LP starts. Now I am just trying to catch up a bit. Whew! We certainly are a chatty bunch! 

Entrelac - YUM!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In this Daily Knitting video Euny Jang demonstrates picking up stitches moving from left to right:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/video/getting-started-with-entrelac-from-knitting-daily-tv-episode-503/

Ann-- I think this is an answer to one of your questions.

Let me add that you will find it at 4" 13 sec on the tape


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my Fiori Autunnali - a Rosemary Hill pattern. Yarn is the Knitwitches' Seriously Gorgeous Swiss Spun Cashmere and Silk, colour Plum Crumble. It is a very fine laceweight, almost cobweb, I would say. The colour is very difficult to capture and most of my pics came out too purple - think of a really dark, plummy red wine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Are you sure it is the knitting which is causing the problem? ...


I don't doubt that computer use might contribute but it is worse when I am using heavier yarn & especially with crocheting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Hi, Everyone! I am sort-of back....


Glad to hear from you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is my Fiori Autunnali...


Oooh - Linda! Totally stunning!
Is it for you?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue - nice work on your Dancing Bees. I am through row 16 so am a bit behind but making progress. I did discover some drunken bees but as my lifeline came out (grrr) I decided to keep the 'design elements' and not try to tink back twelve rows. I'll just make sure that panel gets covered or scrunched, lol.

Lovely Forest Pam. It looks so delicate in that color.

Sorry you had to frog Bev. Hope round 2 goes well.

(note to self: up to page 35)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Yokohama Shawl by Ann Thomsen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yokohama-shawl

(This takes you directly to the link because it was a bit fiddly to find.)
Fadenidylle Fichu by FadenStille
http://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9m_aLtZp5DsZTdjNWQ1ZDctZmQ3Mi00YTFlLWJlMzktZjAxNWU1MjcyMmIz/view?pli=1

Betula cowl/Betula rundschal by Birgitta E Dahl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/betula-cowl-betula-rundschal

Spiro Star by Helen Shrimpton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiro-star

Now - something strange just happened. When I tried to send my original list, I got a message saying that one of them had to be removed because there was too much "promotion" by that designer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I miss your photo, Melanie, it is fantastic! Welcome back.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> That looks great. Those are very striking colours. I am still on Clue 1 and haven't touched it in about a week.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oooh - Linda! Totally stunning!
> Is it for you?


Thank you, Jane. Yes this is for me. I like big shawls. they cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--that is just beyond words. Amazing work. How long did it take to make this knitting wonder?

Elizabeth--glad to see up and around again. Welcome back. You were missed.

Melanie--glad you had such a good time. The photo is excellent. Love those evening colors.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That is gorgeous, Norma!!!
> Love the colour choices.


Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> That is ver effective, Norma. This is another one I haven't started yet, mainly because I keep dithering over yarn choices


Thanks but I know what you mean. I do think it would be good in a single colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yokohama Shawl by Ann Thomsen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yokohama-shawl
> 
> (This takes you directly to the link because it was a bit fiddly to find.)
> ...


That is odd.

I like the fichu - I do like unusual structures,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--that is just beyond words. Amazing work. How long did it take to make this knitting wonder?
> 
> Elizabeth--glad to see up and around again. Welcome back. You were missed.
> 
> Melanie--glad you had such a good time. The photo is excellent. Love those evening colors.


Thank you, Tanya. I started in May but didn't work on it for about a month - holiday and visiting grands.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Hi, Everyone! I am sort-of back. Still healing the knee, but I can walk without a cane or other support now. Missing y'all! I will try to be more active again when the next LP starts. Now I am just trying to catch up a bit. Whew! We certainly are a chatty bunch!
> 
> Entrelac - YUM!


Great to see you hear and I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I love that video. Thank you, I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Ronie, glad your day got better- although it is not raining now, it still feels damp, although I have not checked the barometer.



Ronie said:


> I'm glad you made it home!! nice and safe too... we had a low cloud ceiling all day yesterday too... it lifted about 3pm and was beautiful out
> 
> Karen I am going to take a wild guess that the cast on is the length of your foot.. I could be wrong because I never made these before.. I would start and see how it is done and you may need a few starts before you actually get a good fit.. I am going to guess that the womens size is between a 6-8 that is if this is a modern pattern.. if this was gotten from an old source like 'Purple Kitty' then the womens size might be even smaller.. this is where your gauge will come in handy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is stunning, Linda. Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am back! We had a great time, saw lots and lots of really cool planes. As always great airshow performances. I am tired but happy
> 
> Since I left on page 18 and right now there are 69 pages I will read and comment as I go. Well, some commenting, but definitely reading
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie- I was thinking of you as we had an almost total instrument rules flight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What a strange message, Jane!?!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tamarque ...thank you for that info .You may be shocked to learn I have done 3 tiers all with different patterns and have made a list of the patterns I am going to try for the next 11 tiers ! Ambitious or what ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Sue! I am nervous in Aircraft these days- there have been such horrible things happen. And the weather both times in Auckland was marginal- but Ringo has come through well- he enjoyed all the new people, and the attention he got.



britgirl said:


> I meant to post this yesterday, but realized earlier that I had not.
> 
> Julie, the Christening gown and bonnet are beautiful. I am sure they will be treasured. Glad you are back home safely, and hope you enjoyed your trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Anne, what a star :thumbup: photograph?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad that you are home safe & sound - uneventful might be boring but it is good. I know!


Thanks Jane!
It is certainly better than the boring of waiting for the first flight!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> What a strange message, Jane!?!





linda09 said:


> That is odd...


I remember Dee O'Keefe having some type of problem with admin - said that she never did enough individual posts to allow her to post her new pattern. What gets me there is that we all want to see the new patterns so it isn't fair to us.


> I like the fichu - I do like unusual structures,


It looks like she gives very detailed instructions as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Ambitious or what ?


A girl must have ambition!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...It is certainly better than the boring of waiting for the first flight!


Or delays caused by snowstorms or missed flights...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Jane. Yes this is for me. I like big shawls. they cover a multitude of sins.


Not in your knitting, though!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--these are all very nice, but like Linda, I like the Fichu piece--at least for my current purposes--quicker knit pieces with a bit of pizzaz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Or delays caused by snowstorms or missed flights...


Oh my goodness! Of course you are in Canada!!!!! It is nerve-wracking when connections fail.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tamarque ...thank you for that info .You may be shocked to learn I have done 3 tiers all with different patterns and have made a list of the patterns I am going to try for the next 11 tiers ! Ambitious or what ?


Ambitious? Maybe more creative and adventuresome. Great going Ann. Knew you would catch on and run with it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks but I know what you mean. I do think it would be good in a single colour.


I like your colours, Norma. My problem is that none of my stash is calling to me for this shawl and I am not buying any more - or at least not until the Bristol Wool Fest. I have been busy knitting on the use 3 buy 1 rule; just saving the buy 1s til Bristol in September.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It looks like she gives very detailed instructions as well.


What does the number of individual posts have to do with posting patterns? We don't pay to post.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Here is my Fiori Autunnali - a Rosemary Hill pattern. Yarn is the Knitwitches' Seriously Gorgeous Swiss Spun Cashmere and Silk, colour Plum Crumble. It is a very fine laceweight, almost cobweb, I would say. The colour is very difficult to capture and most of my pics came out too purple - think of a really dark, plummy red wine.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Elizabeth. We have missed you. Glad the knee is healing, even if slowly.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Hi, Everyone! I am sort-of back. Still healing the knee, but I can walk without a cane or other support now. Missing y'all! I will try to be more active again when the next LP starts. Now I am just trying to catch up a bit. Whew! We certainly are a chatty bunch!
> 
> Entrelac - YUM!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I like your colours, Norma. My problem is that none of my stash is calling to me for this shawl and I am not buying any more - or at least not until the Bristol Wool Fest. I have been busy knitting on the use 3 buy 1 rule; just saving the buy 1s til Bristol in September.


I quite understand! I hope we get some pictures from Bristol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it was more that they thought she was trying to promote sales and should just have posted in the classified sections. However, there are so many people here who love her patterns and look out for them in the Pictures section. Many people wouldn't think to go to the classified section on the offchance that there might be a new design, but lots of people look at the Pictures to see what is out there. Just because they look and ooh and aah doesn't mean that they all are going to buy. I like to see what people are knitting, regardless of whether it is their design or not.

Sue


tamarque said:


> What does the number of individual posts have to do with posting patterns? We don't pay to post.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back, Melanie. Sounds like you had a wonderful time. Love the sunset picture.

Norma, your Be With You, looks gorgeous on the blocking squares. Love the colors.

Heeeeeeeeeeey, Elizabeth. Welcome back. Missed you. Nice to see you messing around again. Be careful now. 

Oh, my,Linda. Love your shawl. Gorgeous. Juicy color. 

Thanks, Jane, love the Betula shawl. It's my DD's name in Latin. May have to make it for her. Hmmm, I do have one skein of mink left. 

Ann, way to go. Today my knitting project will be the entrelac. Thanks, Tanya, for the video. I have bookmarked it.

Now for a nap.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What does the number of individual posts have to do with posting patterns? We don't pay to post.


This applies to designers - to keep them from using KP for free publicity without contributing more personally to the community - at least that is what I understand from it.
Also people can't use the classified section if they aren't regular contributors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Melanie. Glad you had a good time. That is a great sunset pic.
> Sue


Me, too, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is my Fiori Autunnali - a Rosemary Hill pattern. Yarn is the Knitwitches' Seriously Gorgeous Swiss Spun Cashmere and Silk, colour Plum Crumble. It is a very fine laceweight, almost cobweb, I would say. The colour is very difficult to capture and most of my pics came out too purple - think of a really dark, plummy red wine.


That is absolutely stunning, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to hear from you, Elizabeth


Me, too, Elizabeth!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely Forest Pam. It looks so delicate in that color.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yokohama Shawl by Ann Thomsen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yokohama-shawl
> 
> (This takes you directly to the link because it was a bit fiddly to find.)
> ...


Thank you, Jane. Isn't that odd that that happened?!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think it was more that they thought she was trying to promote sales and should just have posted in the classified sections. However, there are so many people here who love her patterns and look out for them in the Pictures section. Many people wouldn't think to go to the classified section on the offchance that there might be a new design, but lots of people look at the Pictures to see what is out there. Just because they look and ooh and aah doesn't mean that they all are going to buy. I like to see what people are knitting, regardless of whether it is their design or not.
> 
> Sue


I completely agree!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is stunning, Linda. Beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. Now it is done, I feel ready to tackle your entrelac.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not in your knitting, though!!!!


Thank you, Julie. that is very kind.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What does the number of individual posts have to do with posting patterns? We don't pay to post.


I'm wondering too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Elizabeth. We have missed you. Glad the knee is healing, even if slowly.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I quite understand! I hope we get some pictures from Bristol.


So do I. :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think it was more that they thought she was trying to promote sales and should just have posted in the classified sections. However, there are so many people here who love her patterns and look out for them in the Pictures section. Many people wouldn't think to go to the classified section on the offchance that there might be a new design, but lots of people look at the Pictures to see what is out there. Just because they look and ooh and aah doesn't mean that they all are going to buy. I like to see what people are knitting, regardless of whether it is their design or not.
> 
> Sue


Oh, yes. totally agree, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is absolutely stunning, Linda!


Thank you, Pam. It is my new favourite - until the next one, no doubt.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

There is someone who constantly posts pictures of her hats and she is still posting the links .Not that it bothers me but sauce for the goose etc .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My entrelac so far .Not perfect but am going to run out of yarn so am just treating it as a learning piece


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> There is someone who constantly posts pictures of her hats and she is still posting the links .Not that it bothers me but sauce for the goose etc .


Seems to be lots of little inequities on KP but don't really know enough to make judgements.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> My entrelac so far .Not perfect but am going to run out of yarn so am just treating it as a learning piece


Super nice Ann. Been wanting to see what you were up to. It's lots of fun once you get it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Kitty chris .Only fed Hector with puppy food ,doggy treats and bits of chicken .Trying to be strict but it is hard !


Oh I just had to ask because my Bichon loved bananas. I don't know how we got into that practice, but you couldn't open a banana without hi wanting some. He also loved to run around the house with my stinky socks when I took them off. 😆 talk about crazy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. that is very kind.


You're welcome!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I found it on their web site going into their tutorial files.
> 
> DD does inherit a strong obstinacy streak (lol).


The apple doesn't fall far from the tree. :XD:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Maybe!
> 
> Just one more comment on this. Are you sure it is the knitting which is causing the problem? I thought it was when my hands played up but the knitting actually helps - it was the time on the computer which was causing the aggravation. I changed my mouse to an upright one and use a wrist support, both of which seem to have helped.


Linda, that is true. I remember reading somewhere that knitting is actually really good for arthritis. My hands hurt at work some days but if I go home and knit all is better. 😊


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> My entrelac so far ...


You are doing really well, Ann.
I just CO - have the foundation done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The apple doesn't fall far from the tree. :XD:


That's okay as long as she uses that as a skill to survive in real adversarial and nutsy situations.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Linda, your shawl is stunning. I love it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, your entrelac looks great. I am going to get into it this evening.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Elizabeth. We have missed you. Glad the knee is healing, even if slowly.
> 
> Sue


Elizabeth, I forgot to say how glad I am to see you back. (Thanks for the reminder Sue)

Oh and Mel, glad you had a great time. I love the rain in the distance. Great shot.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> My entrelac so far .Not perfect but am going to run out of yarn so am just treating it as a learning piece


Very nice Ann!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that turned out beautiful! I love the shades of blue!! and the shape of it.. it must of been a challenge to block! but well worth it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is my Fiori Autunnali - a Rosemary Hill pattern. Yarn is the Knitwitches' Seriously Gorgeous Swiss Spun Cashmere and Silk, colour Plum Crumble. It is a very fine laceweight, almost cobweb, I would say. The colour is very difficult to capture and most of my pics came out too purple - think of a really dark, plummy red wine.


Linda this is stunning!!! it is amazing how such a fine weight yarn can show so much color!! very very pretty


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. and yes that is strange.. maybe she got turned into admin for something.. I guess we will never know unless you run into it a lot then it sounds like KP is changing their rules?? 

Thanks for the link Tanya I am going to watch it as soon as I get through these posts .. I did have a hard time finding what I wanted on the Knitting Daily site.. all the blogs I saved are useless because they just link me to the Interweave site..  such is progress I guess..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, your entrelac looks great. I am going to get into it this evening.


I agree and I am too!!!  it is a good idea to do a practice piece.. that is what I am starting with too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Elizabeth!! It's good to hear you are up on your feet again.. even if it is still slow going... its progress right ??


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Julie and Melanie!!! I am glad you both had very nice trips. 

My multi-colored beads on my Forest scarf are random, Melanie.

Very beautiful Be With You, Norma!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ...fantastic work and a lovely colour .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Norma for your suggestion as to how to knit back from left to right. And thank you Ronie for the chart and thank you Tanya for the video. I don't know how I am doing this, but it seems to be working and it isn't any of these ways . I am picking up from right to left on the pearl side, then knitting back, then pearling and doing the pearl 2 together. It is making a right leaning square. Haven't gotten to the left leaning one yet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns, Jane. I REALLY like the little cables in the Yokohama shawl.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, great start and lovely yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Elizabeth! I am so glad your knee is finally getting better. 

Beautiful cowl, Caryn! Your entrelac skills are looking good!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back Melanie. Glad it was a good time - lovely picture!

Norma, the Be With You is wonderful. I do love the two colors and how they set off the design!

Elizabeth, glad that you are able to return to lp and are doing better. Don't try to be too active on lp, we don't want to be responsible for any re injury!

Ooh Linda, that shawl really is stunning. Wonderful knitting, perfect blocking and such a pretty display with the flowers!

Ann I love how your entrelac is looking. The lace squares are so pretty. Looks like you really have it down now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, great start and lovely yarn.


Thanks Bev. It is one of the yarns I won. It is Universal Classic Shades Sequins Lite. It is 74%acrylic, 22%wool and 4% payette, whatever that is. It is looking kind of Christmasy to me


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Elizabeth! I am so glad your knee is finally getting better.
> 
> Beautiful cowl, Caryn! Your entrelac skills are looking good!!! ;


Thanks Toni.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Julie and Melanie!!! I am glad you both had very nice trips.
> 
> My multi-colored beads on my Forest scarf are random, Melanie.
> 
> Very beautiful Be With You, Norma!!!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> My entrelac so far .Not perfect but am going to run out of yarn so am just treating it as a learning piece


That's looking good, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You are doing really well, Ann.
> I just CO - have the foundation done.


I cast on and knitted the bottom triangles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Norma for your suggestion as to how to knit back from left to right. And thank you Ronie for the chart and thank you Tanya for the video. I don't know how I am doing this, but it seems to be working and it isn't any of these ways . I am picking up from right to left on the pearl side, then knitting back, then pearling and doing the pearl 2 together. It is making a right leaning square. Haven't gotten to the left leaning one yet.


It looks really good, Caryn!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - I just dropped in to see what is happening. Wow what beautiful work is being done on this thread. I am in awe.

I haven't read back so I am just jumping in. I see some of you are working on entrelac. We have a wonderful workshop you are welcome to look at . It takes you through every step and is excellent and I recommend it. * Click on the workshops and read the names of the classes. You will see an entrelac class with one of our Managers - it is really helpful*. Norma, I hope it is okay to mention the workshop. Let me know if it isn't.

Here is the link * http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230195-1.html*

It is so nice to spend some time here looking at all your work. I can't get over how this wonderful thread has evolved and how you have made such great friends here. Good for you all.

==I spent some time today looking through some of the workshops and got reading the conversation about color and a 2nd conversation about texture. I think they were very helpful and I would suggest if you are interested you might check it out. A lot of the lace party joined in, and we learned a lot about how to use color. check it out.

It is nice to be back and I will drop around again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, Shirley, thanks for stopping by. It's good to hear from you. Hope everything is going well for you and DH. 

I am on my way. Figured things out. D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hi, Shirley, thanks for stopping by. It's good to hear from you. Hope everything is going well for you and DH.
> 
> I am on my way. Figured things out. D


Much better and I am feeling a lot better. Nice to stop by and see my friends. I will drop by more often now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that is very pretty!! the Universal yarns are very nice and unique.. this is working really well for this project!! 

I thought I would get to the lace entrelac tonight but I am so close to finishing up my cowl that I want to concentrate on it...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

its good to see you again Shirley.. I hope your and hubby's health is good and your settled in your new (nearly new) home...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev. It is one of the yarns I won. It is Universal Classic Shades Sequins Lite. It is 74%acrylic, 22%wool and 4% payette, whatever that is. It is looking kind of Christmasy to me


It looks Christmassy to me, too. I like what you are doing with it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Much better and I am feeling a lot better. Nice to stop by and see my friends. I will drop by more often now.


That is wonderful news, Shirley! We look forward to seeing more of you.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello my wonderful friends! I finally found you! 

I miss you all and being here so much. Life has just been way too crazy, and I really havent stopped going in, well, I dont know the last time I stopped. What year is it? Lol! Things are mainly well. The people I have shown my work to love it, and I have even made a few sales! My headbands are the biggest hit. I finished my lace crochet shawl with beads, and am quite proud of it! I hope to get pictures of it soon. I had to put my moms talis down, but she has been so supportive of my other endeavors and I made her a knit cowl for her enjoy in the meantime. 

My younger (I cant say "little" bc she is 2 inches taller than I) sister got married in may, and I adore her new husband! He is a great guy who understands her, has done for her what my dh has done for me (gotten her to see that there is more to life than how we were raised, and also toned her down. So much more, though), and totally gets ME as well, which is not easy to do, and I think between dh and him, my sisters and my relationship has never been better. Their wedding was amazingly beatiful, and he cried!! It was the sweetest thing! Shes coming down the stairs (it was in a warehouse with a loft where she got ready) and you could totally tell he was on the verge. As soon as she completely came into view, the tears started coming and he was BEAMING! As a sister, it meant so much to seehow much he cares for her. Although, we have known since the day we met him how much that was and that they would get married once they were ready. I even told him at the reception that I take the role of brother in law very seriously, and he gave me the hugest hug and got choked up. My sis didnt know what was going on, but she happened to be passing by and got a picture of us smiling after our embrace. 

I dont remember if I posted anything about it in the last lace party I was involved in, but I had started the most involved, largest and time consuming project since my Bat Mitzvah (in judaism going from a little girl to an active adult member of the community. It involves a lifetime of preparation.). We decided to renovate a 340 square foot room. I needed some office space, and the room was in bad need of repairs. The walls, ceiling, beam, doors, and windowsills are all different colors. The "sky" (ceiliNgs) are the color of the sky in the northern hemisphere in spring, just after twilight when you can start to see starts. I will be painting a moon and a few stars in the opposite corner of the tv. The windowsills and doors are teal heavier on green. The walls are the palest of yellow which reminds me of the color of early morning sunlight. The beam is a light brown with darker browns dry brushed on to match the trim (Douglass fir I laquered to make it easy to clean), and I will be crocheting ivy and flower cords to go across it. 
The best part is, I got to lay tile!!! It was very hard work, but the one of best times I have ever had! Its so rewarding to walk into the room, look at the beautful floor and everything else and say, "hey, I did that!" I even made a wonderful friend on the way, a woman I met while asking about tile on THIS website, believe it or not, whose husband has been laying tile for 25 years. We have grow quite close and are still corresponding months after the tile was done. So, the tile is basically variegated. Light grey to a darker storm cloud grey. It has 2 basic patterns, lines and splotches that look like water. The greys have beige veins running throughout. The grout is a dark grey-biege. I did my homework, and am so glad I did. The way we did it saved us time in installing the tile and grout, and even in stainproofing the grout. In fact, I knocked over a bottle of red wine and guess what? No stain!!! The tile was porcelain and precglazed, and is chemical resistant and water impervious, so I can clean it with ANYTHING! I dont know why granny didnt have tile laid when she built the room. Maybe she didnt have anyone to do it and it would cost too much? Well, im here now, and between dh and I, we cam do anything! We even designed and built a cross beam to put our new tv on, and its perfect! 
I knew the one thing dh wanted (he is the hardest person to buy gifts for, wants everyone else to have what they want before he will even think about what he needs. Im very lucky) was a new entertainment system. He has had the same small tv since flat screens made their debut, and the same reciever and speaker system since before dolby, basically when cds made their appearance. So we went to costco and got a nice tv, bose surrou d sound, and yamaha receiver. This was our wedding gift to ourselves. There was no way the tv would fit in the corner on a wall, even with a rotating arm, so we had to improvise. Its so perfect! We really do make a great team, which is even more rewarding than laying tile. Lol! 

The rooms is not completely done, as we are still moving things in, but im glad its as complete as it is. The worst thing that has happened in either mine or dhs life happened in june. He had a heart attack. Fortunately, it was a mild one, and as far as they go the prognosis couldnt have been better. Also, his angiogram indicated there was no significant heart damage, his arteries are clear, and his heart is strong. His vessels spasmed I guess l long enough to induce a heart attack. It was a nightmare!! But we are lucky, and it was a blessing in disguise that proved to him he needs to treat himself better. They dont know quite what caused the spasms, but I know it was a combination of lack of sleep and stress. I slept at the hospital while he was there, and when he got home made sure he rested and was comfortable. He bounced back relatively quickly, but the doctor said no heavy lifting for 2 weeks and I held strict to that. I did make sure he walked around, though, and when he wasnt catching up on sleep I would sometimes have him do things that would keep his mind active and/or made him feel useful. I guess I got a lot of practice caring for granny! Hehe. He is doing very well now. I hope he remembers, though, what he went through so he can continue to (help me) take care of himself so it likely doesnt happen again. 

So I guess thats it. I so do love being busy, but cant wait to get a break with hubby. Soon I would like to take a week to go camping. Him go fishing while I work on a brand new project for fun rather than work. I mean, I love knitting and crocheting as the proespect of my career, but Ive been so busy doing the work for other people, that I haven't had time to try some of the projects I have marked in my books just for funsies. You know? Plus, I still have to swatch out the design for a blanket for my sisters office, plus my aunt gave me some yarn today and I have already marked my stich encylopedias for possible patterns for a poncho or cowl or something for her. It wasnt a contingency of the yarn to design something for her, but there is nothing more I would love to do with the yarn I chose. I know these 2 projects could be considered "work", but since they are for beloved family of mine, I dont look at it as such. 

Im so sorry I have been MIA for so long!! I truly do miss being a part of the group. Just know that I think about y'all frequently, and still consider myself lucky to be a part of such an amazing group of people.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... it seems to be working...


Looking good, Caryn & I love the colourway.
Brave you with those beads in there!
I made a stab at it tonight but something wasn't right so I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely to have you back with us, Natureschampion, and to see Shirley again.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> My entrelac so far .Not perfect but am going to run out of yarn so am just treating it as a learning piece


Looking good. You seem to have the technique down now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Linda, that is true. I remember reading somewhere that knitting is actually really good for arthritis. My hands hurt at work some days but if I go home and knit all is better. 😊


There isn't much that knitting doesn't make better really. :wink:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Linda, your shawl is stunning. I love it.


Thank you, Chris.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda this is stunning!!! it is amazing how such a fine weight yarn can show so much color!! very very pretty


Thank you, Ronie. I love Knitwitch yarns but she has retired now I think. I'm glad I bought a little stash at Wonderwool Wales.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ...fantastic work and a lovely colour .


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Norma for your suggestion as to how to knit back from left to right. And thank you Ronie for the chart and thank you Tanya for the video. I don't know how I am doing this, but it seems to be working and it isn't any of these ways . I am picking up from right to left on the pearl side, then knitting back, then pearling and doing the pearl 2 together. It is making a right leaning square. Haven't gotten to the left leaning one yet.


I suppose it is whatever works for you. Are those beads I see or is it a sequined yarn? Very pretty whichever.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> My entrelac so far .Not perfect but am going to run out of yarn so am just treating it as a learning piece


Fabulous. That is just the job. Can you get any more yarn? It is such a shame not to be able to do it scarf length.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Oh I just had to ask because my Bichon loved bananas. I don't know how we got into that practice, but you couldn't open a banana without hi wanting some. He also loved to run around the house with my stinky socks when I took them off. 😆 talk about crazy!


No accounting for tastes :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am glad you like it. It was a challenge to block. DH and I did as he is a great engineer so is much better then me at seeing how to fit into a space.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Julie and Melanie!!! I am glad you both had very nice trips.
> 
> My multi-colored beads on my Forest scarf are random, Melanie.
> 
> Very beautiful Be With You, Norma!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thank you Norma for your suggestion as to how to knit back from left to right. And thank you Ronie for the chart and thank you Tanya for the video. I don't know how I am doing this, but it seems to be working and it isn't any of these ways . I am picking up from right to left on the pearl side, then knitting back, then pearling and doing the pearl 2 together. It is making a right leaning square. Haven't gotten to the left leaning one yet.


Looking good! There are as many ways of doing entralac as knitters who use it. Your technique is the best one for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased you like Be with you Caryn. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I cast on and knitted the bottom triangles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is good to hear from you, Shirley. I don't have a problem with the workshop link. More the merrier. I am so pleased to hear from you.
I am ready to start making samples for the entralac shawl I am designing so watch this space!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Natures champion, lovely to hear all your news. The wedding sounds lovely and BIL a dear.
Sorry to learn of your DHs illness. I am pleased he is better. Don't be a stranger now.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Natures champion, it is so good to hear from you. I love what you've done with the room, especially the ceiling color - which is absolutely my favorite! Your life is busy and a challenge and yet blessed.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, I was wondering, how do you knit? Continental or do you throw? I used to be a thrower but with working on the computer all day, and that my right hand became a major pain, I HAD to teach myself to knit continental. There is very little movement of the right hand now, no more pain there! I use the mouse with my left hand now too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh darn, my first time making a double post.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

NaturesChampion, welcome back!  Your room sounds absolutely awesome. Would love some pictures-if you have the time.  Your sister's wedding and DH sound amazing. What a lovely time. So glad to hear your DH had only a wakeup call and that the heart looks absolutely healthy. Wonderful.

I did get into the entrelac last night while watching a favorite movie. So it took a little longer. Got the first block built. I want to finish the row, then rip back-yes, I have a lifeline-and add beads.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, With those colours,and the beads, it looks Christmassy!

Sue


sisu said:


> Thank you Norma for your suggestion as to how to knit back from left to right. And thank you Ronie for the chart and thank you Tanya for the video. I don't know how I am doing this, but it seems to be working and it isn't any of these ways . I am picking up from right to left on the pearl side, then knitting back, then pearling and doing the pearl 2 together. It is making a right leaning square. Haven't gotten to the left leaning one yet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks really good, Caryn!


Thanks Pam. Which entrelac pattern did you start?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad to see you back and that you are doing well Shirley. I did take that workshop to learn entrelac originally and it was excellent. I sure did need a refresher though  

Natureschampion, sounds like you have had a lot going on. That room you have designed sounds wonderful. Would love to see pics! Glad your DH is ok after that scare. Congrats on your ds's marriage too! 

Thank you Ronie, Toni, Linda, Jane and Sue. Those are sequins that are on the yarn already. Maybe I will try beads when I try the scarf next  

Norma, it is interesting how many different styles there are, as I read and watch more of the tutorials! I guess you just have to get to understand the basic construction parts and then go from there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I suppose it is whatever works for you. Are those beads I see or is it a sequined yarn? Very pretty whichever.


Linda--think of entrelac as a modular style knitting. There are many ways to knit these modulars, just like we do with miter squares. You can make a miter square in several different ways and still have a miter square when you finish. Entrelac is the same. And then we can decorate them with lace, beads, stripes, etc. There is a basic concept and once that is understood then all is up for grabs. That is what makes it such a fun thing to do.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the 'welcome back' everyone! Hoping to be more active by the next LP. Still trying to catch up with everything - no hope, though. LOL!

Looking forward to all the lovely entrelac!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I did get into the entrelac last night while watching a favorite movie. So it took a little longer. Got the first block built. I want to finish the row, then rip back-yes, I have a lifeline-and add beads.


I got several of the blocks built (but it did take a bit of undoing and restarting). Will work on it a little more later today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. Which entrelac pattern did you start?


I'm starting with the dishcloth and we'll see where I go from there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sissisu
Norma said:


> As I am no expert, this did not click until I researched for my fortnight. I definitely lived and learned.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Advent Calendar Part 2, beginning with Day 15 (well after Day 1). It is funny because I was going to omit it as I couldn't figure a good way to adjust it when I was originally calculating adjustments for the smaller width. Anyway I looked again yesterday and saw right away what to do. This is in fingering yarn and definitely wider than the laceweight. I decided to use beads again on this one instead of nupps.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Funny that I was thinking of you, Shirley, the other day and meaning to post you. And you, too, Natureschampion, thinking about you last week and wondering what you were into these days. So very glad to hear from both of you.

Shirley, happy to see you and dh doing well health wise. I know it was a stress for some time there.

Natureschampion--wonderful that the wedding went so well and the new bil fits so well with your family. I had a friend once who was having chest pain in her early 30's. She finally went for an exam and it was stress with cramping around the heart. Today I would bet they would say it was a heart attack as the industry is so oriented to creating fear and diagnosing everything as a disease to suck you in. Stress tho can be a killer in itself so hopefully hubby has learned a lesson about himself and find some means to work on relaxing.

Your remodel sounds like it was lots of fun as well as work. Finish work is very satisfying as that is the 'pretty' stuff of construction. Sort of like readying for an event and finally putting on the dress and baubles to finish it all up. I love tile work but floor tile is the hardest--being on your knees and working with cement, but wonderful when finished. I am sure you learned a lot about different tile quality and porcelain is the hardest and best for flooring. Send pics please. Lucky you to be able to have the time and resources to create such a special space for yourself. And extra nice to have a partner who really is.

Welcome back both of you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm starting with the dishcloth and we'll see where I go from there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your advent scarf is so pretty :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Sue, that advent scarf is wonderful. The stitches really pop! love the beads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for stopping in, Natureschampion! You have been in my thoughts. I am glad to hear things are going so well for you, in spite of a bump in the road or two. Pop in when you can.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I am ready to start making samples for the entralac shawl I am designing so watch this space!


Oooooh!!! My eyes are glued! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


Awe! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, your Advent scarf is sooooo pretty!!! I really like how you have done your beads, also.  Are you tantalizing us with what we will be doing next week with you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your advent scarf is beautiful. Such clear stitching and the beads work so well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your advent scarf is beautiful. Such clear stitching and the beads work so well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion it is great to hear from you again.. I am glad you had some amazing times and am very glad that hubby is better and has taken his warning seriously  it sounds like your sister found a keeper  I know they will have a long and wonderful life together


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I was wondering, how do you knit? Continental or do you throw? I used to be a thrower but with working on the computer all day, and that my right hand became a major pain, I HAD to teach myself to knit continental. There is very little movement of the right hand now, no more pain there! I use the mouse with my left hand now too.


I personally knit continental and found Eueny (tanya's link) very helpful because that is how she knits... in something this complicated (at first) I found that a link that knits my way the best.. my brain just won't calculate it if I have to switch it around..LOL

I am getting very close to finishing the cowl... I was wondering how all of you did your cast off on your DK projects!??? did you treat both strands of yarn as the same? or did you do something different?? I have a few days left on this.. my eyes start to blur over so I can only do a few rows at a time and on the weekends when I have the most time hubby seems to find things for us to do just as I sit down to knit!! I have been so tired in the evenings that I get very little done then  I want my old schedule back...LOL working til noon then having a few hours before hubby got home was perfect!!  but those days are over... at least when the end of September gets here I'll have more time... so they say..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


That is wonderful news.... but poor Mom!! I bet she is tired and excited... it looks like the gown got done just in time... I feel it is much better to have it ready and waiting instead of rushing to finish at the last minute!!

Sue that looks very pretty!! its funny you use the beads in place of the Nupps and with Norma's lace pattern I am going to us Nupps in place of the beads  I just don't think to keep spare beads on hand..

Gosh I just realized I had the most amazing dream last night.. I won a box full of needles and yarn!! Ok now where was that contest I saw...LOL I bet it was on facebook... maybe I should sign up and see if I could win it!! they were cubix needles too  (in my dream)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, Ronie.  When I did my DK potholder, I treated the two strands as one and bound off. It worked for me.


Jane, I have been thinking about your sore wrists. When my DH had his adjustment done, one of the side affects of that treatment was no more soreness in his wrist. He was scheduled for a cortisone shot and cancelled his appointment. He had been sleeping with a wrist support and is not using it anymore. I had a brief conversation with his doctor about how my back has changed since I started knitting and she talked about the strain our 12 pound heads make on our bodies when they are sticking way out front, hanging over our work verses being held upright and in balance. I am doing my best to hold my head up and keep my work closer to me instead of on my lap. I hope something here can help you. Take Care, Toni


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


Nicely timed and congratulations to all concerned
Edit I mean the gown definitely not the labour....poor Mum.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hang in there, Ronie.  When I did my DK potholder, I treated the two strands as one and bound off. It worked for me.
> 
> Jane, I have been thinking about your sore wrists. When my DH had his adjustment done, one of the side affects of that treatment was no more soreness in his wrist. He was scheduled for a cortisone shot and cancelled his appointment. He had been sleeping with a wrist support and is not using it anymore. I had a brief conversation with his doctor about how my back has changed since I started knitting and she talked about the strain our 12 pound heads make on our bodies when they are sticking way out front, hanging over our work verses being held upright and in balance. I am doing my best to hold my head up and keep my work closer to me instead of on my lap. I hope something here can help you. Take Care, Toni


Toni--Knitting is a repetitive motion/or absence of motion activity. All such activities will cause imbalances in our muscles and connective tissue, straining them. Our body will compensate by bulking up some tissues while others weaken.

That is why it is recommended that we stop about every 20" to stand up and stretch. Stretch the neck, rotate it, the shoulders, arms, wrists, fingers. Even our eyes which have muscles that need to move for health. So rotate them and look into the distance and back again close up several times when doing close up work. We also need to move the body to get the blood moving and exercise the heart. Who ever thinks about exercising the heart. Remember it is a muscle and needs to be moved to keep it healthy.

Let me be so bold as to say that just about every illness or physical problem we, as humans, have is caused by us not paying attention to how our body works. This includes eating acid forming, inflammatory foods (sugars) to not moving.

When knitting our posture is critical and our hands are one of the ways our vital force pulls our coat tail to let us know we are not taking care of business properly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Good to see you again, Natureschampion and Shirley


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar Part 2, beginning with Day 15 (well after Day 1). It is funny because I was going to omit it as I couldn't figure a good way to adjust it when I was originally calculating adjustments for the smaller width. Anyway I looked again yesterday and saw right away what to do. This is in fingering yarn and definitely wider than the laceweight. I decided to use beads again on this one instead of nupps.
> 
> Sue


It's looking good, Sue! It looks so pretty and your bead placement is great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


Congratulations to the family!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a couple of her patterns but missed these - I love this one.
Green the whole year round by Anna Yamamoto
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-the-whole-year-round

Seashells on the Sand by Anna Yamamoto
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seashells-on-the-sand

Cables and Lace Wrap by Courtney Baker
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cables-and-lace-wrap-2

(Note that there are charts that dont appear on the page - they are linked separately.)
Cavallo Point by Brenda Patipa
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff12/PATTcavallo.php

Cherbourg Shawl by Angéline Laballery
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cherbourg-shawl

(Link is directly to the pdf - a bunch of steps in between - easier this way.)
Charmed Floral Fantasy Shawl by Madison St. John
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/FloralFantasyShawl.pdf

DANCE OF PEARLS by ŞENAY TENEKECİ
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dance-of-pearls

Dewdrops & Petals Shawl by Margaret Edelson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dewdrops--petals-shawl

The link brings you to a digital copy of a magazine from NZ that you can download. I havent looked closely enough to see if you can isolate the page - other than doing a screen shot.
Burlesque Shawl by Rhiannon McCulloch
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/burlesque-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I was wondering, how do you knit? Continental or do you throw?


I think that it might be more of a flick than a throw.


> I HAD to teach myself to knit continental. There is very little movement of the right hand now, no more pain there!...


I am glad that you found the solution to the pain, Chris.
I have considered learning continental. I don't really have much movement of the hands, either, though. I tend to knit more with my fingertips - unless it involves a convoluted stitch.
I the entrelac videos, the continental style seems really suited to the technique.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... Still trying to catch up with everything - no hope, though. LOL!...


I agree - it can be very difficult to catch up with the activity here if you fall behind. I still have pages 4-20 to go through - just can't find time to get back there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar Part 2...


Wow, Sue, you are really doing your homework for this one!
That is a very pretty shade.
Are you using only Kristin's motifs?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jane, for more great patterns!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am getting very close to finishing the cowl......


Yay, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, I have been thinking about your sore wrists...


It isn't so much my wrists as in my hand. I was knitting a sweater in worsted for a friend (on hold) & it was killing my left thumb. I am thinking that I have changed how I hold my work now that I am doing so much work with the fine yarns.


> ...I am doing my best to hold my head up and keep my work closer to me instead of on my lap. ...


I have noticed the need for this as well. I have degenerative disc disease & from #3-7 it's pretty bad. I can hear bone scrunching when I turn my head. I try to stretch my neck up - when I think of it. I wear progressive lenses but I would much rather just use my eyes when I knit something tricky or with darker yarns. I was dipping my head to look over the frames but now I tend to take them off so I can hold the work up - makes following a movie more difficult, though. 
Funny thing about those discs - I had lower back problems supposedly due to the same thing - many years ago - & it was very painful & restrictive - although I was very active in sports. Then I started long distance running & the pain (mostly) went away. Go figure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery...


Oh my - taking the term labour seriously! Glad to hear that they are doing okay.


> the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


Great that you have it finished & can now enjoy seeing the baby & gown in all their glory.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Shirley, nice to see you stopping by. One of these days I need to take a look again at the workshops. I did participate in a couple of them. There are just not enough hours in the day to do everything I would like to do, but I guess it is better to be busy than be bored.

Ronie, looking forward to seeing your finished cowl. I still haven't blocked mine.

NaturesChampion, good to see you here again. Sounds like you have had an interesting few months. Congrats on your sister's wedding. Glad your DH is ok now.

Ann, you seem to be doing fine with the entrelac now.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma, there are some really nice patterns in there. I don't think there have been any I haven't liked, and some that I have loved. I wish I knew where she found all these patterns.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your advent scarf is so pretty :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I thought the beads would pop more than the nupps.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, Sue, that advent scarf is wonderful. The stitches really pop! love the beads.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, glad the baby finally arrived. That was a long labour. I'm glad that mother and baby are both fine,albeit tired.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, looking forward to seeing it.

Sue


TLL said:


> Oooooh!!! My eyes are glued! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. I was hoping to get all 24 patterns knit before next week, but I don't think I will manage all 24, but I should still get a couple more done. I thought it would be nice so people would see the individual patterns and pick their favourite ones to knit. Fortunately each individual day's pattern can be downloaded separately.

I loved the laceweight, but now I see it in fingering I like that too., I think maybe the design might stand out more in the fingering, especially as it is a solid colour. I have finished knitting the lace one, now, I need some quiet time to kitchener it and get it blocked, maybe later today. I finished the knitting yesterday, but we were expecting company and I didn't want to get disturbed once I had started it.

Sue


TLL said:


> Sue, your Advent scarf is sooooo pretty!!! I really like how you have done your beads, also.  Are you tantalizing us with what we will be doing next week with you?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--your advent scarf is beautiful. Such clear stitching and the beads work so well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie,
I already had the beads for the spacer, so just decided to use them rather than nupping.


Ronie said:


> Sue that looks very pretty!! its funny you use the beads in place of the Nupps and with Norma's lace pattern I am going to us Nupps in place of the beads  I just don't think to keep spare beads on hand..
> 
> Gosh I just realized I had the most amazing dream last night.. I won a box full of needles and yarn!! Ok now where was that contest I saw...LOL I bet it was on facebook... maybe I should sign up and see if I could win it!! they were cubix needles too  (in my dream)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.
Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good, Sue! It looks so pretty and your bead placement is great.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. They are all from the 2010 one.

Sue.


jscaplen said:


> Wow, Sue, you are really doing your homework for this one!
> That is a very pretty shade.
> Are you using only Kristin's motifs?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, thanks for all the patterns.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I know what you mean about doing Kitchener. It pays to be undisturbed and not lose your place.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Keep us posted on your contest, Ronie. 

Yes, Julie, poor mum. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--Knitting is a repetitive motion/or absence of motion activity. All such activities will cause imbalances in our muscles and connective tissue, straining them. Our body will compensate by bulking up some tissues while others weaken.
> 
> That is why it is recommended that we stop about every 20" to stand up and stretch. Stretch the neck, rotate it, the shoulders, arms, wrists, fingers. Even our eyes which have muscles that need to move for health. So rotate them and look into the distance and back again close up several times when doing close up work. We also need to move the body to get the blood moving and exercise the heart. Who ever thinks about exercising the heart. Remember it is a muscle and needs to be moved to keep it healthy.
> 
> ...


This is all so true, Tanya. It is so easy to get sucked into what we are doing and forget to move - not a good idea.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have noticed the need for this as well. I have degenerative disc disease & from #3-7 it's pretty bad. I can hear bone scrunching when I turn my head. I try to stretch my neck up - when I think of it. I wear progressive lenses but I would much rather just use my eyes when I knit something tricky or with darker yarns. I was dipping my head to look over the frames but now I tend to take them off so I can hold the work up - makes following a movie more difficult, though.
> Funny thing about those discs - I had lower back problems supposedly due to the same thing - many years ago - & it was very painful & restrictive - although I was very active in sports. Then I started long distance running & the pain (mostly) went away. Go figure.


I can understand how you would hold your needles and yarn differently for the different weights of yarn and sizes of needles.

Yes, it is funny about those discs. I have some of that going on also. LOTS of water and good posture and healthy eating and moving around are key - one step at a time. ;? I hope you can get this figured out. Pain is not fun.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni. I was hoping to get all 24 patterns knit before next week, but I don't think I will manage all 24, but I should still get a couple more done. I thought it would be nice so people would see the individual patterns and pick their favourite ones to knit. Fortunately each individual day's pattern can be downloaded separately.
> 
> I loved the laceweight, but now I see it in fingering I like that too., I think maybe the design might stand out more in the fingering, especially as it is a solid colour. I have finished knitting the lace one, now, I need some quiet time to kitchener it and get it blocked, maybe later today. I finished the knitting yesterday, but we were expecting company and I didn't want to get disturbed once I had started it.
> 
> Sue


Just do what you can. We will be happy.  My schedule is filling up quickly, I am hoping that I can do this. I have the yarn and beads.... ;P


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those patterns are all so nice, Jane. 

I already had this one in my library. It is so very pretty! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-the-whole-year-round


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I hope you can get this figured out. Pain is not fun.


I wasn't meaning to make a big thing of this - it is just that the less bulky yarn might have been easier on my hands. That being said, I ended up using the Handicrafter after because I liked the idea of only 24 stitches - being basically lazy probably.
I knit a little on it this morning & figured out my mistake from last night - funny because I had a clear picture in my head of how it worked but it just wasn't doing what I wanted. So I have moved onto the 3rd tier but have to put it aside for now.
I am using a crochet hook to pick up the stitches - I often do that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I already had this one in my library....


I don't know how I missed it but I really like it. I have a green heather in sport weight that is strongly suggesting itself to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Awe! Congratulations!!!


I'll have to pass your comments on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The NZ grandpa goes over in a few weeks- he will take the Gown and the box of left over lace, and the cocktail dress from the bodice of the original gown. Have not been able to speak with Gerry since Fearne arrived.



Ronie said:


> That is wonderful news.... but poor Mom!! I bet she is tired and excited... it looks like the gown got done just in time... I feel it is much better to have it ready and waiting instead of rushing to finish at the last minute!!
> 
> Sue that looks very pretty!! its funny you use the beads in place of the Nupps and with Norma's lace pattern I am going to us Nupps in place of the beads  I just don't think to keep spare beads on hand..
> 
> Gosh I just realized I had the most amazing dream last night.. I won a box full of needles and yarn!! Ok now where was that contest I saw...LOL I bet it was on facebook... maybe I should sign up and see if I could win it!! they were cubix needles too  (in my dream)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Nicely timed and congratulations to all concerned
> Edit I mean the gown definitely not the labour....poor Mum.


No, that really sounds like it lived up to the worst aspects of the process!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations to the family!


Must pass the wishes on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great that you have it finished & can now enjoy seeing the baby & gown in all their glory.


Hoping to see some photos before too long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, glad the baby finally arrived. That was a long labour. I'm glad that mother and baby are both fine,albeit tired.
> 
> Sue


It certainly was a long process!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Keep us posted on your contest, Ronie.
> 
> Yes, Julie, poor mum. :?


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


Aw, how sweet. Now is she a relative of yours of just by friendship?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Dancing Bees is looking great Jane. It is going to be quite big  BTW, whine away, we are your glass of wine if one is not handy 

Thanks for the entrelac pattern Norma. I have printed it for later.

Annweb - I am way behind on catching up on reading the posts so this may have been mentioned already. I use a crochet hook for my nupps. Much easier for me 

Beautiful Madryn Caryn. Lovely green color, and yes, I can see the beads 

Gosh, the 80's! I do remember: big shoulder pads, big hair often with a bow, capri leggings with a mini-skirt over them, camp shirts with wide belts and often layered camp shirts (put your collar up!), big hoop earrings or long dangling ones, bangle bracelets, lace fingerless gloves. 

Glad the gardeners are mostly making progress, mine needs some serious weeding.

I am still working on Clue 3 of Dancing Bees, finished row 18 today. I am working the full square but only did 8 repeats on clue 2. I have not had a chance to re-cast on Forest but hope to soon.

Have a good day all 


note to self: up to page 45


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Your Dancing Bees is looking great Jane. It is going to be quite big  BTW, whine away, we are your glass of wine if one is not handy ...


Thank you regarding DB - but as for the other, I am like the Boy Scouts... you know...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Aw, how sweet. Now is she a relative of yours of just by friendship?


Just by friendship.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I will try my best to stay and keep up. Its good to see how well everyone seems to be doing! Ill post pics of the room and my newest creations as soon as I have them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Got my dishcloth made. It's definitely not perfect but I feel pretty comfortable with the process now. I used Knit Picks Dishie for this.

Now I'm going to get back to my Moonwalk and my Forest projects.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my dishcloth made. It's definitely not perfect but I feel pretty comfortable with the process now. I used Knit Picks Dishie for this.
> 
> Now I'm going to get back to my Moonwalk and my Forest projects.


Your dishcloth looks great, Pam! That is great that you feel so comfortable with entrelac now. 

We love photos, Natureschampion.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your dishcloth looks great, Pam! That is great that you feel so comfortable with entrelac now.
> 
> We love photos, Natureschampion.


Thanks, Toni! I at least don't feel so intimidated by the process now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam-- you did great with the entrelac dishcloth. I usually feel understanding the process is the first step; creativity and improved technique is the comes later.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar Part 2, beginning with Day 15 (well after Day 1). It is funny because I was going to omit it as I couldn't figure a good way to adjust it when I was originally calculating adjustments for the smaller width. Anyway I looked again yesterday and saw right away what to do. This is in fingering yarn and definitely wider than the laceweight. I decided to use beads again on this one instead of nupps.
> 
> Sue


It is very pretty, Sue and the beads show up beautifully. I have to say that generally i prefer beads to nupps- that touch of bling.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


Congratulations. Love her names.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Congratulations. Love her names.


Mary and Ada are for her maternal gt grand mothers, Fearne I think they just liked.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love your entrelac dish cloth. Looks great!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam-- you did great with the entrelac dishcloth. I usually feel understanding the process is the first step; creativity and improved technique is the comes later.


Thank you, Tanya, and I agree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your entrelac dish cloth. Looks great!!


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, Pam. Another technique learned. Do you think you will make anything else?

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Got my dishcloth made. It's definitely not perfect but I feel pretty comfortable with the process now. I used Knit Picks Dishie for this.
> 
> Now I'm going to get back to my Moonwalk and my Forest projects.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, love the day 15 pattern. Glad you were able to figure how to make it work  

Congratulations to you and the family Julie. A happy event now that she is here and healthy. That is a very pretty name. I will be anxious to see the baby in the gown, as I am sure you are. 

Ronie, I also treated the 2 strands of yarn as one when binding off for the dk. It did look different from the cast on, but it didn't seem to matter especiallyn for the dishcloth. I don't reme how you cast on for the cowl.

Nicely done entrelac dishcloth Pam. Love the color too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks great, Pam. Another technique learned. Do you think you will make anything else?
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.  I'm not sure, but possibly a cowl at some point.

EDIT: I also think I might like to give Norma's lace entrelac scarf a try.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nicely done entrelac dishcloth Pam. Love the color too.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Keep us posted on your contest, Ronie.
> 
> Yes, Julie, poor mum. :?


I wish I could say I found it but I sure can't find it.. but it was probably a email and I delete them very quickly... but it sure would of been fun 

Sue I like the beads.. I think it is looking very nice. I just don't have any but the same ole brown ones that I have used a lot of.. they may work. It depends on what yarn I finally decide on  I keep going back and forth.. once I pull them out and look at the possibilities then I'll know..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, love the day 15 pattern. Glad you were able to figure how to make it work
> 
> Congratulations to you and the family Julie. A happy event now that she is here and healthy. That is a very pretty name. I will be anxious to see the baby in the gown, as I am sure you are.
> 
> ...


so you did the K and P stitch together.. did you use the 2 strands of yarn too?? or did you drop one..?

Pam your dish cloth turned out great!! It must feel great to actually understand this process... I am getting there but I have to tell you .... everyone is allowed to have a good belly laugh when they see mine..LOL I will redeem myself when I do the lace entrelac !! LOL ( fingers crossed any way )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, love the day 15 pattern. Glad you were able to figure how to make it work
> 
> Congratulations to you and the family Julie. A happy event now that she is here and healthy. That is a very pretty name. I will be anxious to see the baby in the gown, as I am sure you are.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks Caryn!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wasn't meaning to make a big thing of this - it is just that the less bulky yarn might have been easier on my hands. That being said, I ended up using the Handicrafter after because I liked the idea of only 24 stitches - being basically lazy probably.
> I knit a little on it this morning & figured out my mistake from last night - funny because I had a clear picture in my head of how it worked but it just wasn't doing what I wanted. So I have moved onto the 3rd tier but have to put it aside for now.
> I am using a crochet hook to pick up the stitches - I often do that.


I know what you mean... I could barely walk when I got this job and all the walking I do there has helped my hip... it still gives me fits at times... Probably a heavy sugar day.. but for the most part it is doing very well... my legs get extremely tired by the end of the week.. but I am shocked I don't have the lower back or hip issues I have had for awhile now  Our body does mend itself I just wish the process was a quicker one 
I use a crochet hook too... lots of times.. for lots of things... they are great for stuborn Nupps.. until I get them loose enough.. and I use one for the beading I have done..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Ronie. I'd love to see whales someday, thanks for posting.

Pam, your Dancing Bees is pretty. Are those bits of blue? Are you working on the Simply Moonwalk MKAL? I started that one. I don't speak (or read) German so I am just looking at the pictures in the forum, lol. Ok, got a little further in the reading and see your Moonwalk - nice color, and looks light and airy  Not like the one I am making so must be a different MKAL.

Beautiful Julie! An heirloom for sure. Glad both you and Ringo are home safely.

Absolutely nothing to be done with that yarn Annweb. You should just send it to me, lol 

Enjoying all these entrelac projects. Must. Not. Cast. On. Another. Project.

Very interesting design Norma (Be with you). Makes me think of fractals.

Amazing stitching Linda. Worth the wait to see this one.

Up to page 71, whew. All this reading and no knitting, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> so you did the K and P stitch together.. did you use the 2 strands of yarn too?? or did you drop one..?
> 
> Pam your dish cloth turned out great!! It must feel great to actually understand this process... I am getting there but I have to tell you .... everyone is allowed to have a good belly laugh when they see mine..LOL I will redeem myself when I do the lace entrelac !! LOL ( fingers crossed any way )


Thank you, Ronie!  I wouldn't want anyone to look at mine too closely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow Ronie. I'd love to see whales someday, thanks for posting.
> 
> Pam, your Dancing Bees is pretty. Are those bits of blue? Are you working on the Simply Moonwalk MKAL? I started that one. I don't speak (or read) German so I am just looking at the pictures in the forum, lol. Ok, got a little further in the reading and see your Moonwalk - nice color, and looks light and airy  Not like the one I am making so must be a different MKAL.


Thank you, Melanie. Yes, there is some blue in the yarn I'm using in the Dancing Bees. I'm doing the Mystery Moonwalk MKAL. Kind of confusing that she has two Moonwalk MKALs going.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my dishcloth made....


Way to go, Pam.
I am trying to decide if I will continue with mine now - on the 4th tier - or work on Cynara.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Pam.
> I am trying to decide if I will continue with mine now - on the 4th tier - or work on Cynara.


Thank you, Jane. Are you doing the dishcloth? If so, you're almost finished.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a video of the whale but I have no idea how to share the link here  it is very cool..  I just typed in **** Perazzo Whale maybe this will work!! http://www.facebook.com/search/str/****+perazzo+whale/keywords_top

There we go... as you can see its just a young one.. and very playful 

Ok now its my time... off to get some knitting done and relax before heading off to bed


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jane. Are you doing the dishcloth? If so, you're almost finished.


Yes - Garterlac - about 1/2 way?
I decided to work on Cynara.
I am stalled on Dancing Bees because I am not sure if I should continue the border with the original yarn or switch to the 2nd batch which is a bit lighter in colour. I have to figure out how many stitches are left to knit & how many stitches I am getting per gram. I'll do a 2nd calculation tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a video of the whale but I have no idea how to share the link here  it is very cool..  I just typed in **** Perazzo Whale maybe this will work!! http://www.facebook.com/search/str/****+perazzo+whale/keywords_top
> 
> There we go... as you can see its just a young one.. and very playful
> 
> Ok now its my time... off to get some knitting done and relax before heading off to bed


Wow! That is so awesome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - Garterlac - about 1/2 way?
> I decided to work on Cynara.
> I am stalled on Dancing Bees because I am not sure if I should continue the border with the original yarn or switch to the 2nd batch which is a bit lighter in colour. I have to figure out how many stitches are left to knit & how many stitches I am getting per gram. I'll do a 2nd calculation tomorrow.


Yes, that's the one. Mine has 5 layers (tiers) of the squares, so if you're counting squares and you're on the 4th tier of them, you are a little over halfway.

How far are you on your Cynara? I totally understand about needing to figure out the yarn issue with Dancing Bees before you continue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Melanie!



MissMelba said:


> Wow Ronie. I'd love to see whales someday, thanks for posting.
> 
> Pam, your Dancing Bees is pretty. Are those bits of blue? Are you working on the Simply Moonwalk MKAL? I started that one. I don't speak (or read) German so I am just looking at the pictures in the forum, lol. Ok, got a little further in the reading and see your Moonwalk - nice color, and looks light and airy  Not like the one I am making so must be a different MKAL.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...How far are you on your Cynara?...


I am doing chart 9 - extended version - 1/3 of the way through.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Before I retire...

Diamondback Wrap by Allison Cleaver
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamondback-wrap

This looks nice - but in German - might put Elizabeths dictionary to work.
Pfefferminz Prinz by Hei Mo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfefferminz-prinz

This designer has four nice looking freebies.
P. Joan Gavigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=P.+Joan+Gavigan&sort=date&view=thumbs

Lacy Scallops Cowl by Susie Bonell
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-scallops-cowl

Hugs and Prayers Knit Shawl by Susie Bonell
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugs-and-prayers-knit-shawl


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great, Pam. I am so pleased you got the hang of it :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Amazing stitching Linda. Worth the wait to see this one.


Thank you, Melanie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Am so surprised that whale is so close to the water's edge--the water bottom must drop off very quickly from the shore edge. Very exciting so see--how much more so to be there in person.

Jane--your entrelac sounds like it went well for you. It is such a different experience from all the fine lace you usually do. 

Thanx for more patterns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, what a fun video. I too was surprised to see the whale so close to the water's edge. How exciting for those actually there. 

Got my first entrelac 'row' done-with two squares. I beaded them. Got stuck trying to be creative with the 3 square row.  My own fault.  Tonight is another night.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, what a fun video.  I too was surprised to see the whale so close to the water's edge. How exciting for those actually there.
> 
> Got my first entrelac 'row' done-with two squares. I beaded them. Got stuck trying to be creative with the 3 square row.  My own fault.  Tonight is another night.


 :thumbup: I do sympathise! I am struggling with being creative with my square for the shawl. I was thinking very much the same. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns, Jane. I knit the Scarf with Faux Cables about three years ago for WomanHeart? Charity. It was a nice easy knit.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/britgirl45/scarf-mit-faux-cables-2

Sue

quote=jscaplen]Before I retire...

Diamondback Wrap by Allison Cleaver
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamondback-wrap

This looks nice - but in German - might put Elizabeths dictionary to work.
Pfefferminz Prinz by Hei Mo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfefferminz-prinz

This designer has four nice looking freebies.
P. Joan Gavigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=P.+Joan+Gavigan&sort=date&view=thumbs

Lacy Scallops Cowl by Susie Bonell
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-scallops-cowl

Hugs and Prayers Knit Shawl by Susie Bonell
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugs-and-prayers-knit-shawl[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Advent Calendar scarf, part 1. Finished size is 68" x 12" laceweight on size 3 needles. Patterns knit were Days 1-14 and Day 1 again. I reduced the size by casting on 67 instead of 87 stitches, as it would have been wider than I wanted. Can't believe it, but I snagged it on my swing set, so have to fix that. When the KAL starts at the weekend, I will try and post pics of the individual patterns.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--That's nice stitch pattern.

Computer problems galore again, still, yet!!!!! Adobe will not open any of the Ravelry patterns. Downloaded a new version of Adobe and it worked 1 day only. Anyone know about this. Tried Karen's suggestion of Foxit but Foxit is only for PCs and will not work on MACs


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous, Sue. Lovely colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar scarf, part 1. Finished size is 68" x 12" laceweight on size 3 needles. Patterns knit were Days 1-14 and Day 1 again. Can't believe it, but I snagged it on my swing set, so have to fix that. When the KAL starts at the weekend, I will try and post pics of the individual patterns.
> 
> Sue


Lovely, Sue. Great colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I thought the same as you with the fractals for Be with You :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that looks great on you!! Love the color. 

Tanya, so sorry you are having such troubles with your computer. Hopefully, someone will be able to get to the bottom of it for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am doing chart 9 - extended version - 1/3 of the way through.


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Agreed, lovely color Sue.

I cast on again for Forest last night, twice, lol. I got three rows in and saw something weird going on so frogged that. Try number three seems to be ok. I did Clue 1 (all six rows!). I'll be working on Dancing Bees until I finish Clue 3 before starting on Forest again. I have five rows left so a couple of days??? My beads came in for Simply Moonwalk so once I finish Clue 1 I'll look for suitable places to put beads in Clues 2 and 3. I am hopeful that a little bling will liven up this brown yarn. It works up nicely and has a nice finish but I am not a brown person. The beads are glass bi-cones in the same shade as the yarn.

Chat with all of you later


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Pam. I am so pleased you got the hang of it :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma! I am, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Before I retire...
> 
> Diamondback Wrap by Allison Cleaver
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamondback-wrap
> ...


Thank you, Jane, for more great patterns!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar scarf, part 1. Finished size is 68" x 12" laceweight on size 3 needles. Patterns knit were Days 1-14 and Day 1 again. I reduced the size by casting on 67 instead of 87 stitches, as it would have been wider than I wanted. Can't believe it, but I snagged it on my swing set, so have to fix that. When the KAL starts at the weekend, I will try and post pics of the individual patterns.
> 
> Sue


It looks lovely, Sue!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Still trying to catch up. I have send the German-to-English and English-to-German translations that were requested. If I missed anyone who wanted these, please send me a Private Message and I will get them sent. Thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone..I am glad you liked the video... that is actually a sand bar that seems to be a issue every year.. I imagine it drops off quite deep there... he seems to be enjoying rubbing himself on it.. I honestly don't know if its a he or a she but I do know it is a very young one!! as you can guess it was the talk of the town  

I'm down to 1 row and my cast off and I am itching to get at it!! my eye's totally gave out last night.. its the dark yarn that makes it hard to see... but I am glad I used it!! I will not be using a dark yarn with the lacy entrlac!!! LOL

Thanks for the patterns Jane... nice looking scarf Sue I remember when you made it... and great looking Advent scarf!! perfect size... I would think that any wider would be more of a shawl than a scarf.. I'm sorry you snagged it!! I always wonder when you all display them so nice if there is ever any snags or residue left on them!! I hope it is a easy fix that no one will ever notice


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lovely, Sue. Great colour.


ditto


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to know that Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived after a 39 hour labour and forceps delivery, mother and baby both well, if tired, so the gown will be being used in about 3 months time.


Wonderful news!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

That is beautiful Sue .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--most of the time snags can be pulled back into the fabric It may take a few minutes to do though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Wonderful news!


It is always great when there is new life! We have just lost a stalwart member of the Tea Party- so most there are feeling the loss of death- amazing how hard it can hit, with someone one has never met, except online.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I have tried to watch the whale video but no luck. I will try again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always great when there is new life! We have just lost a stalwart member of the Tea Party- so most there are feeling the loss of death- amazing how hard it can hit, with someone one has never met, except online.


Julie, sorry for your loss. It is indeed the loss of a friend. We all have experienced that closeness here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar scarf, part 1. Finished size is 68" x 12" laceweight on size 3 needles. Patterns knit were Days 1-14 and Day 1 again. I reduced the size by casting on 67 instead of 87 stitches, as it would have been wider than I wanted. Can't believe it, but I snagged it on my swing set, so have to fix that. When the KAL starts at the weekend, I will try and post pics of the individual patterns.
> 
> Sue


Just saw your photo here. Always have to go back a page or two as posts, especially pictures take so long to come in.

Your Advent looks wonderful--so lite and airy. You say this is 68" long? How tall are you? That length comes down so long on you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, that looks great on you!! Love the color.
> 
> Tanya, so sorry you are having such troubles with your computer. Hopefully, someone will be able to get to the bottom of it for you.


I know. These technology problems just never seem to stop and are so frustrating. There are days I just want to get rid of it all. But then I would really miss our LP group here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I have tried to watch the whale video but no luck. I will try again.


I hope you can get to see it... I don't know if you need a facebook account or not... I tried to get it so it didn't link to my account but I am not sure if it worked... since when I go on facebook it automatically goes to my account


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, what a fun video...


I couldn't access it - perhaps because I don't have a Facebook account.


> ...Got stuck trying to be creative with the 3 square row....


We depend on you pioneers to get lost, find your way back & to share with us how to do it right.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I knit the Scarf with Faux Cables about three years ago...


Lovely, Sue 
Yours in sport weight has a different effect - more lacy looking than the DK of the pattern sample.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent Calendar scarf, part 1....


Beautiful, Sue - not the colourway that I was expecting - more purple than it appeared before.
Tip: Don't go swinging with your shawl on.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I cast on again for Forest last night, ... I'll be working on Dancing Bees until I finish Clue 3 ... My beads came in for Simply Moonwalk ...


Keeping busy, Melanie 
Your beads sound interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...I have send the German-to-English and English-to-German translations that were requested....


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...nice looking scarf Sue... I hope it is a easy fix that no one will ever notice


Me, too, Sue - despite my teasing earlier on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We depend on you pioneers to get lost, find your way back & to share with us how to do it right.
> ;-)


Have you tried to look on Youtube for the video? Often that is where they get posted.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We depend on you pioneers to get lost, find your way back & to share with us how to do it right.
> ;-)


What a sweet thing to say, Jane. Not sure I believe it, but it does make me smile.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, sorry for your loss. It is indeed the loss of a friend. We all have experienced that closeness here.


She will be missed. A lovely lady.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I hope you can get to see it... I don't know if you need a facebook account or not... I tried to get it so it didn't link to my account but I am not sure if it worked... since when I go on facebook it automatically goes to my account


I have a Facebook account but I still couldn't find it. I think it is because I am in the UK


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma, I like knitting these scarves where you get to try lots of different patterns. I often wonder where the patterns come from, as I have never encountered most of them before.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Fabulous, Sue. Lovely colour.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I am about 5' 2 and 1/2", but I am short waisted too.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Just saw your photo here. Always have to go back a page or two as posts, especially pictures take so long to come in.
> 
> Your Advent looks wonderful--so lite and airy. You say this is 68" long? How tall are you? That length comes down so long on you?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't been able to find it either, even when searching from my Facebook account.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I have tried to watch the whale video but no luck. I will try again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Lovely, Sue. Great colour.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

As you know I am not a big red fan, but had got this yarn at a rummage sale, and my Knitting Guild wanted them all knit in red, so this fit the bill nicely.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Lovely, Sue
> Yours in sport weight has a different effect - more lacy looking than the DK of the pattern sample.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, it's one of those purple plum mixes. I like how it turned out. Actually I had not put the cushions on the swing and apparently there was a rough spot along the seat base. All those times I have hung things on trees and shrubs and never had a problem. It didn't break the yarn, but I couldn't figure how to work it out, so I just took all the loose yarn to the back and attached it with another piece of yarn. I don't think you can even tell where it is now.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Beautiful, Sue - not the colourway that I was expecting - more purple than it appeared before.
> Tip: Don't go swinging with your shawl on.
> ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...but I couldn't figure how to work it out...I don't think you can even tell where it is now.


I find that with lace - sometimes it is hard to find the path of the thread in order to ease it back along.
I am sure no one else will ever notice it if *you* can't see it easily.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Misty Diamonds Shawl or Dreamsicle Lace Scarf (listed with 2 names)
By: Elaine Phillips from ABC Knitting Patterns
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1188.html

philodendron by Veronika Träger
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/philodendron-2

166-43 Lothlorien by DROPS design
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7096

Nice textured effect in a heavier weight - nice for a scarf in a lighter weight.
Dionysus Wrap by Miranda Jollie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dionysus-wrap

Donna's Wrap
by Karly Royer
http://knittingcottage.blogspot.ca/2014/07/donnas-wrap.html

Dreaming by Namida
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreaming-2


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*For lace party members with non-windows systems:*
Check out the system requirements...while it is not FoxIt Reader...it is MAC OS X complient:
http://sodapdf.com/get-free-pdf-reader
http://sodapdf.com/products/system-requirements
http://sodapdf.com/products/compare?affChecked=1

My news is that I managed to sell the baby blanket today! On to more projects!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Woohoo!! Way to go, Karen!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, that is brilliant news!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, sorry for your loss. It is indeed the loss of a friend. We all have experienced that closeness here.


I am sure it will be the same if/when we lose someone from the Lace Party.
Meantime I am up to the armhole gussets on the red Guernsey.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *My news is that I managed to sell the baby blanket today! On to more projects!!*


*

Wonderful news, Karen!!! *


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have a Facebook account but I still couldn't find it. I think it is because I am in the UK


I had no trouble watching it out here! BTW thanks Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...My news is that I managed to sell the baby blanket today! On to more projects!!


Good for you, Karen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *For lace party members with non-windows systems:*
> Check out the system requirements...while it is not FoxIt Reader...it is MAC OS X complient:
> http://sodapdf.com/get-free-pdf-reader
> http://sodapdf.com/products/system-requirements
> ...


Will you be adding to your stash!?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great, Karen.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> *For lace party members with non-windows systems:*
> Check out the system requirements...while it is not FoxIt Reader...it is MAC OS X complient:
> http://sodapdf.com/get-free-pdf-reader
> http://sodapdf.com/products/system-requirements
> ...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for the links to patterns kaixixang .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I find that with lace - sometimes it is hard to find the path of the thread in order to ease it back along.
> I am sure no one else will ever notice it if *you* can't see it easily.


It's that blind man on a galloping horse thing


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> so you did the K and P stitch together.. did you use the 2 strands of yarn too?? or did you drop one


Ronie, to tell you the truth I don't remember and of course I didn't make notes. But I think I used two strands and did each knit and pearl as separate stitches.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue love how your advent scarf part one came together in the lace! And of course it is in my favorite color  

I have not been able to see the video of the whale for some reason either. I think maybe because I a trying on my iPad and not the computer. I will try on the computer later. I really want to see it.

Oh Julie. That is so sad. We really get to feel close even though "just" online.it is still a loss of a friend.

Congratulations Karen on your sale! Is it the beautiful pink one we saw?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Meantime I am up to the armhole gussets on the red Guernsey.


That's great. You have made quite a bit of progress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue love how your advent scarf part one came together in the lace! And of course it is in my favorite color
> 
> I have not been able to see the video of the whale for some reason either. I think maybe because I a trying on my iPad and not the computer. I will try on the computer later. I really want to see it.
> 
> ...


That is true- especially when the conversation has been going for months/years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That's great. You have made quite a bit of progress!


It is a matter of persevering (doggedly) I am actually not looking forward to being on the straight section up the yokes- you have to be so much more careful reading the motifs, than when on the circulars!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your friend Julie. It is amazing how close you can get to someone you only know online. Must be similar to when we used to communicate mainly by letters, waiting for that next missive to see what your far away friend is doing. ((hugs))


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so sorry about the loss of your Tea Party friend, Julie. She will leave a gap, for sure. How did you ever find out that she was gone? Did a family member contact you?

Sue, your Advent scarf looks great!

Ronie, I couldn't access the whale video from my fb account or from the link. It sounds like it is a fun one though. 

Now off to check out all of those amazing patterns!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Karen, that is brilliant news!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend Julie. It is amazing how close you can get to someone you only know online. Must be similar to when we used to communicate mainly by letters, waiting for that next missive to see what your far away friend is doing. ((hugs))


I am sure there are lots of similarities. Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It was on facebook, and someone alerted the Tea Party what had happened- it is actually something to think of- to make sure someone knows to let people on the Lace Party and KP know if someone has died, we had one case on the Tea Party where someone vanished, but another who knew his locale spotted an obituary notice that just had to be the same person. When someone is really ill I am sure computers are the last thing on their mind.



TLL said:


> I am so sorry about the loss of your Tea Party friend, Julie. She will leave a gap, for sure. How did you ever find out that she was gone? Did a family member contact you?
> 
> Sue, your Advent scarf looks great!
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was on facebook, and someone alerted the Tea Party what had happened- it is actually something to think of- to make sure someone knows to let people on the Lace Party and KP know if someone has died, we had one case on the Tea Party where someone vanished, but another who knew his locale spotted an obituary notice that just had to be the same person. When someone is really ill I am sure computers are the last thing on their mind.


I'm sorry for your loss, Julie.

We all have so many contacts/ friends via the internet these days, the problem of notification in times of crisis has crossed my mind too. We are in the process of updating our folder for our kids (things they will need to know when we pass) so perhaps I'll include some info in that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was on facebook, and someone alerted the Tea Party what had happened- it is actually something to think of- to make sure someone knows to let people on the Lace Party and KP know if someone has died, we had one case on the Tea Party where someone vanished, but another who knew his locale spotted an obituary notice that just had to be the same person. When someone is really ill I am sure computers are the last thing on their mind.


Julie, condolences on the loss of a KP friend. And congratulations on the newborn!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ronie, I couldn't access the whale video from my fb account or from the link. It sounds like it is a fun one though. )


Try this link for that whale video. Ronie's link seemed to be from her search page and I couldn't access it either - so I did my own search for **** Perazzo and he lives in Oregon and must have a status to allow anyone to view the items on his page.

http://www.facebook.com/****.perazzo/videos/vob.100001980838256/875306012545418/?type=2&theater


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, Julie.
> 
> We all have so many contacts/ friends via the internet these days, the problem of notification in times of crisis has crossed my mind too. We are in the process of updating our folder for our kids (things they will need to know when we pass) so perhaps I'll include some info in that.


The loss really is for the whole Tea Party. I must do something myself so my daughter knows who to tell, when I go. None of us is immortal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, condolences on the loss of a KP friend. And congratulations on the newborn!


Thanks Chris!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *For lace party members with non-windows systems:*
> Check out the system requirements...while it is not FoxIt Reader...it is MAC OS X complient:
> http://sodapdf.com/get-free-pdf-reader
> http://sodapdf.com/products/system-requirements
> ...


Karen--that is great news to have sold the blanket. Did we ever see the finished project? I may have missed it. Did you know it was going to a particular person or did you just put it out there and catch a buyer? Can I ask what you sold it for?

And thanks for the pdf reader sites. Need to check them out this evening.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I am so sorry about the loss of your Tea Party friend, Julie.


I missed your post on this Julie. Sorry for your loss. A person doesn't have to be physically there to have a presence in your life.


> How did you ever find out that she was gone?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wondered the same thing.


Her sister is a keen facebook person and also has a blog, someone read it there, and let the Tea Party know.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was on facebook, and someone alerted the Tea Party what had happened- it is actually something to think of- to make sure someone knows to let people on the Lace Party and KP know if someone has died, we had one case on the Tea Party where someone vanished, but another who knew his locale spotted an obituary notice that just had to be the same person. When someone is really ill I am sure computers are the last thing on their mind.


One of the bird cam sites I frequent lost a regular viewer. His daughter knew how much he loved the site so she sent a PM to one of the other regulars to let the rest of us know. We have a memorial of a sort on the anniversary with a photo montage of the birds and screen caps of some of his posts. Very nice.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Try this link for that whale video. Ronie's link seemed to be from her search page and I couldn't access it either - so I did my own search for **** Perazzo and he lives in Oregon and must have a status to allow anyone to view the items on his page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/****.perazzo/videos/vob.100001980838256/875306012545418/?type=2&theater


That was so cool!!! Thank you, Chris and Ronie!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of the bird cam sites I frequent lost a regular viewer. His daughter knew how much he loved the site so she sent a PM to one of the other regulars to let the rest of us know. We have a memorial of a sort on the anniversary with a photo montage of the birds and screen caps of some of his posts. Very nice.


That is a nice way to remember him.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a nice way to remember him.


I agree completely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, sorry about the loss of your friend. Online friends can be very close as we exchange information about our lives and interest and they become a part of our lives.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Try this link for that whale video. Ronie's link seemed to be from her search page and I couldn't access it either - so I did my own search for **** Perazzo and he lives in Oregon and must have a status to allow anyone to view the items on his page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/****.perazzo/videos/vob.100001980838256/875306012545418/?type=2&theater


I saw that same video on the visit Oregon web site about half way down the page. The whale came within 10 ft of them.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The loss really is for the whole Tea Party. I must do something myself so my daughter knows who to tell, when I go. None of us is immortal!


Condolences Julie and to all on the Tea Party.

I have thought of this and with no close family have no one that will notify or know who to notify. Something to consider.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, sorry about the loss of your friend. Online friends can be very close as we exchange information about our lives and interest and they become a part of our lives.
> 
> Sue


They do indeed, Sue! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Condolences Julie and to all on the Tea Party.
> 
> I have thought of this and with no close family have no one that will notify or know who to notify. Something to consider.


There must be someone Tricia- you will have an executor for your will? Maybe a small task for them?

It is more accurately a loss for the whole Tea Party.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I saw the video :thumbup: I tried a search and that failed. Thank you so much and Ronie. I did enjoy it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Congratulations Karen on your sale! Is it the beautiful pink one we saw?


Yes, including the baby bib!


tamarque said:


> Karen--that is great news to have sold the blanket. Did we ever see the finished project? I may have missed it. Did you know it was going to a particular person or did you just put it out there and catch a buyer? Can I ask what you sold it for?
> 
> And thanks for the pdf reader sites. Need to check them out this evening.


Below is the images again. I like "documenting" each completed project. I'll include one of the baby bib too for my triad of photos.
Concerning the PDF reader sites...the first one appears to be the "Free" PDF reader. The other 2 were support (I make sure I'm sending the RIGHT item).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, those are so pretty. I loved the colour. I am so pleased that you sold them. Beautifully done!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Try this link for that whale video. Ronie's link seemed to be from her search page and I couldn't access it either - so I did my own search for **** Perazzo and he lives in Oregon and must have a status to allow anyone to view the items on his page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/****.perazzo/videos/vob.100001980838256/875306012545418/?type=2&theater


Isn't that fantastic? Thanks for the link, Chris.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Try this link for that whale video. Ronie's link seemed to be from her search page and I couldn't access it either - so I did my own search for **** Perazzo and he lives in Oregon and must have a status to allow anyone to view the items on his page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/****.perazzo/videos/vob.100001980838256/875306012545418/?type=2&theater


Yay, that worked for me too. Fun to watch. It must have been amazing to be there. Thanks to you to Ronie for sharing!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Condolences Julie and to all on the Tea Party.
> 
> I have thought of this and with no close family have no one that will notify or know who to notify. Something to consider.


More and more people are in this situation. I think we need to speak with friends or lawyers or leave a will with a list of people to notify. When my children were young and I had a similar concern about where they would go if something happened to me, it was friends that I approached to help out. Many women had concerns about what would happen when they transitioned and we had any number of workshops on creating personal wills with instructions. Not a fun thing to think about but more real as we get older.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Below is the images again. I like "documenting" each completed project. I'll include one of the baby bib too for my triad of photos.
> Concerning the PDF reader sites...the first one appears to be the "Free" PDF reader. The other 2 were support (I make sure I'm sending the RIGHT item).


Thanx for resending the pics. I do recall seeing these, but always good to see good work again.

I spent time last nite trying to download that pdf reader but it would not work. Tried a couple of others that I found and they wouldn't work either, so don't know what is going on with this computer. A real pain and another time waster.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for resending the pics. I do recall seeing these, but always good to see good work again.
> 
> I spent time last nite trying to download that pdf reader but it would not work. Tried a couple of others that I found and they wouldn't work either, so don't know what is going on with this computer. A real pain and another time waster.


Tanya, I am wondering if you upgrade to the newest operating systems when they come out? It may not be as often for a Mac as for the IPhone's and tablets, but I'm sure that the Mac also has updates. That could be part of the problem . . . .(not sure if Karen has ever brought this up)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, thanks for sharing this link. It worked fine for me. Great video to watch.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Try this link for that whale video. Ronie's link seemed to be from her search page and I couldn't access it either - so I did my own search for **** Perazzo and he lives in Oregon and must have a status to allow anyone to view the items on his page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/****.perazzo/videos/vob.100001980838256/875306012545418/?type=2&theater


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the sale Karen. Now you can buy more yarn or maybe some seeds.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought I better stop in and say hello...we are visiting relatives. I think I missed something about Dee o'keefs designs. Can someone fill me in? Something about not being able to put her new designs on KP???


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep, just noticed that I lost my " regular" status...guess I better look up the rules.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I am wondering if you upgrade to the newest operating systems when they come out? It may not be as often for a Mac as for the IPhone's and tablets, but I'm sure that the Mac also has updates. That could be part of the problem . . . .(not sure if Karen has ever brought this up)


Not having a Mac...I'm not sure of the scheduling...jscaplen would have a better idea with her "inherited" tablet. I'm mainly aware of the MS Windows changes --> haven't got the "fully downloaded-ready to install" pop up yet for v10.

I can look up possibilities...but, until I hear from the Mac users, have no certainty of if the download will work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I am wondering if you upgrade to the newest operating systems when they come out? It may not be as often for a Mac as for the IPhone's and tablets, but I'm sure that the Mac also has updates. That could be part of the problem . . . .(not sure if Karen has ever brought this up)


Not sure if the OS is the latest, but is one of them. When I looked for the pdf reader I did pay attention to the OS they were designed for. Funny that Adobe worked for some time, then began to be difficult, then stopped altogether, then began to work again and now stopped again. I uploaded a 'new' version and it worked for a couple of days and then quite again. Doesn't make sense to me. But thanks for thinking about this .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the sale Karen. Now you can buy more yarn or maybe some seeds.


I am using the majority to pay for a year's worth of update coverage with PerfectDisk by Raxco. It works better than the defrag program that MS Windows has (one pass for Perfect Disk and runs without stopping while you're doing computer things like chatting, etc). The current version is up to 13...soon to be 14. $20 USD for one year (current customer), double that for 2 years. Well worth the cost.

Reminds me...will have to watch Norton System Works *Utilities* for when Windows 10 is covered. I may have to uninstall my current version if Windows 10 doesn't like it. Covers a few other "upgrades" I may have to do for the changeover.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Yep, just noticed that I lost my " regular" status...guess I better look up the rules.


Precise quote impossible...but to paraphrase "20 replies in one week is enough to get Regular status".

All y'all know I've exceeded THAT limit. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do so it will probably take me a couple of days. I loved having Carmen and Jackson stay with us and he is feeling a lot better. We took him to my SIL's and my MIL was also so happy to see him. Rhian (SIL) asked if he would like to play on her drum set. Jackson had loads of fun. My MIL usually stays away from the noise of the drums, but she came and stood in the room smiling and watching him on the drums. I have a 59 second video of him playing them so I hope it works.&#128158; I just tested the download and it does work. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to hear from you, Ros. I am pleased Jackson is better. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Good to hear from you, Ros. I am pleased Jackson is better. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, they have gone home now and I really miss them both. I would like to ask for positive thoughts for Keira-Lee's little 7 year old cousin Dakotah, she has just been diagnosed with Burkitts Lymphoma & Leukemia. It is aggressive and when she was having trouble breathing, the doctors were totally booked up so her Mum took her straight to hospital. They didn't know there was a tumour growing and pushing on her lungs making it hard for her to breathe, the doctor said if she had not gone to the hospital Dakotah would have died within two days. Dakotah has responded well to her first round of chemo, if all goes well she will be in hospital for 6 months. I will be looking to make her the softest beanies in her favourite colours and a teddy bear of course and anything else that she would like. 💞😥💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Good to hear from you, Ros. I am pleased Jackson is better. :thumbup:


Sorry double post, my iPad is doing its own thing .💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tanya, I have made the photos the next size down. Is this one easier for you to see on your computer?
> 
> Here is where I am at on my sweater. I am loving it. It is going so fast and pattern is easy and easy to memorize. So right now I am working on this in the car and at home.


Looking great Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm glad Jackson is feeling better.. he looks so happy all the time


Thank you Ronie, he is a very happy little boy. 💞



> Thanks for the patterns Jane.. don't worry if you post a repeat some of us don't save them all and wish we had ..


Thank you Jane, you always find us lovely patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks to all for the well wishes for my vacation. I am looking forward to it. Three days of looking up and going ooh
> 
> Off to bed as I have an early flight. Not as early as DH but o-dark thirty comes too soon.
> 
> ...


I hope you had a wonderful time Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so pleased Jackson is better. Lovely photos :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> So gald Jackson is improving, Ros.


Thank you Linda.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Forest.


Looks really pretty Norma, I love the colour. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> More and more people are in this situation. I think we need to speak with friends or lawyers or leave a will with a list of people to notify. When my children were young and I had a similar concern about where they would go if something happened to me, it was friends that I approached to help out. Many women had concerns about what would happen when they transitioned and we had any number of workshops on creating personal wills with instructions. Not a fun thing to think about but more real as we get older.


True but I think it is worth thinking about much earlier. I really don't want my kids to worrying about whether they have covered everything and everybody. There is enough to do after a death even when everything is straightforward.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do so it will probably take me a couple of days. I loved having Carmen and Jackson stay with us and he is feeling a lot better. We took him to my SIL's and my MIL was also so happy to see him. Rhian (SIL) asked if he would like to play on her drum set. Jackson had loads of fun. My MIL usually stays away from the noise of the drums, but she came and stood in the room smiling and watching him on the drums. I have a 59 second video of him playing them so I hope it works.💞 I just tested the download and it does work. 💞


He's a natural. Drum tuition in the future? :wink:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, they have gone home now and I really miss them both. I would like to ask for positive thoughts for Keira-Lee's little 7 year old cousin Dakotah, she has just been diagnosed with Burkitts Lymphoma & Leukemia. It is aggressive and when she was having trouble breathing, the doctors were totally booked up so her Mum took her straight to hospital. They didn't know there was a tumour growing and pushing on her lungs making it hard for her to breathe, the doctor said if she had not gone to the hospital Dakotah would have died within two days. Dakotah has responded well to her first round of chemo, if all goes well she will be in hospital for 6 months. I will be looking to make her the softest beanies in her favourite colours and a teddy bear of course and anything else that she would like. 💞😥💞


Positive thoughts on their way. Poor lass. Fight hard Dakotah.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do so it will probably take me a couple of days. I loved having Carmen and Jackson stay with us and he is feeling a lot better. We took him to my SIL's and my MIL was also so happy to see him. Rhian (SIL) asked if he would like to play on her drum set. Jackson had loads of fun. My MIL usually stays away from the noise of the drums, but she came and stood in the room smiling and watching him on the drums. I have a 59 second video of him playing them so I hope it works.💞 I just tested the download and it does work. 💞


Oh, he's just so adorable and look how much fun he's having!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> True but I think it is worth thinking about much earlier. I really don't want my kids to worrying about whether they have covered everything and everybody. There is enough to do after a death even when everything is straightforward.


True. I wasn't saying that one should wait till older years but that we often find ourselves collecting more time in life without having thought about this situation.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Positive thoughts on their way. Poor lass. Fight hard Dakotah.


And from me, too, Ros. Poor little girl!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> He's a natural. Drum tuition in the future? :wink:


Definitely Linda!!! He had so much fun. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Jane those patterns are great!! I am not sure what I like more about the ABC one. The pattern or the yarn!! I'd love to find that yarn and hope its not super expensive 

I'm sorry that some of you can't access the video. It is strange that it happens that way... some can some cannot... I tried to see if it has gotten to Youtube yet and it hasn't  If I knew how to get the link that wasn't connected to facebook I would share.. I tried the other day and they all went back to my account..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Positive thoughts on their way. Poor lass. Fight hard Dakotah.


Thank you Linda, if she can get through the next 48 hours, she will be in with a good chance.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, he's just so adorable and look how much fun he's having!


Thank you Pam, he absolutely loved it, pretty good for his first go on a drum set. My hubby said I should have filmed it to get the whole drum kit in. Next time!!!! I'm just glad I grabbed my phone and caught the whole thing. My hubby said Jackson should have had his "I'm with the band" T shirt on. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great news on the sale Karen!!! now you can buy some of that yummy yarn you were drooling over 

Julie I am so sorry for the loss of one of our members.. I remember when Allison (she did a lot of bears for Pat) passed it was like a punch in the gut! I hope you feel better soon.. I did not converse with this person but I am sure she was a lovely lady!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice to see you back, Ros. I am glad Jackson is better. He was really enjoying himself on the drums. Think you have a budding drummer there. Loved the final flourish in the cymbals at the end, just like a pro!

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do so it will probably take me a couple of days. I loved having Carmen and Jackson stay with us and he is feeling a lot better. We took him to my SIL's and my MIL was also so happy to see him. Rhian (SIL) asked if he would like to play on her drum set. Jackson had loads of fun. My MIL usually stays away from the noise of the drums, but she came and stood in the room smiling and watching him on the drums. I have a 59 second video of him playing them so I hope it works.💞 I just tested the download and it does work. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Ros. Poor little girl!


Thank you Pam, I looked up the cancer and it's a nasty one. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Try this link for that whale video. Ronie's link seemed to be from her search page and I couldn't access it either - so I did my own search for **** Perazzo and he lives in Oregon and must have a status to allow anyone to view the items on his page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/****.perazzo/videos/vob.100001980838256/875306012545418/?type=2&theater


Thanks Chris I hope this works for those who couldn't see it...  the little boy is adorable... I bet he will remember it forever


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I would like to ask for positive thoughts for Keira-Lee's little 7 year old cousin Dakotah, she has just been diagnosed with Burkitts Lymphoma & Leukemia.


Ros, I am so sorry to hear this. Of course, good and positive thoughts and vibes are speeding there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Nice to see you back, Ros. I am glad Jackson is better. He was really enjoying himself on the drums. Think you have a budding drummer there. Loved the final flourish in the cymbals at the end, just like a pro!
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I wanted to share the video with you all because I thought it was so cute. He was just so pleased with himself and it was so nice to see him smiling and happy after a few rough days. 😀
I'm so sorry that I haven't caught up with all of the news, but I will. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Chris I hope this works for those who couldn't see it...  the little boy is adorable... I bet he will remember it forever


Thanks Chris and Ronie, that was gorgeous. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my Ros... he is adorable... and so is your husband!! I am so sorry to hear of Dakotah's illness I hope and pray all goes well for her


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Ros, I am so sorry to hear this. Of course, good and positive thoughts and vibes are speeding there.


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh my Ros... he is adorable... and so is your husband!! I am so sorry to hear of Dakotah's illness I hope and pray all goes well for her


Thank you Ronie, I think so on both counts!!! Thank you for Dakotah's well wishes. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!! I'm glad Chris's video link worked... Thanks again Chris.. and Tricia I had no idea it made it to the Oregon site!! I'll have to go and see... I wonder if my photo's made it to the site too 

Well I finished the cowl.. I have to block it of course.. and I started another cowl in Norma's lacy entrelac.. I am doing the 9 stitches that the pattern I found calls for so I am altering one of the lace patterns that Norma gave.. I am using the Cookies and Cream by Lionbrand yarns.. it says its a #2 but clearly its wrong..LOL more of a worsted weight but I have not gotten far with it so it may work up with a nice drape.. 

We are roasting here on the Coast!! temps up into the 90's and with the Marine layer it feels like we are in a boiling pot! I woke up this morning to temps near 80 and today is suppose to be even warmer... I think I am going to stay in the store room as much as possible today!! that room is closed off and seems to be the only room the air conditioning works.. we have to have the doors open of course at work so all the hot air comes in.. 

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, Ros. I will keep Dakotah and her family in my thoughts and prayers.

Sue


RosD said:


> I would like to ask for positive thoughts for Keira-Lee's little 7 year old cousin Dakotah, she has just been diagnosed with Burkitts Lymphoma & Leukemia.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh Ros! Many hugs and prayers for Dakotah.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So sorry to hear this, Ros. I will keep Dakotah and her family in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, we are all hoping for the very best and I really appreciate the love, hugs, prayers and positive vibes for this beautiful little princess from my friends here. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Oh Ros! Many hugs and prayers for Dakotah.


Thank you Norma. I really appreciate the power of positive thoughts from the lovely ladies on LP. 💞💐💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have now watch Jackson's video. That is great. Definately a talent in the making :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--especially terrible when the little ones develop such diseases. My very best wishes for Dakotah and the rest of your family. Glad you have the joy of Jackson so help balance out the worry and grief.

Ronie--it is in the high 80's-low 90's here again and the humidity is so high. Thank goodness the evenings have been cooling off so far. I know why you mean by hiding out in the storage room. That is what gets me to this little job--the A/C there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have now watch Jackson's video. That is great. Definately a talent in the making :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I must admit I love watching it. He had so much fun. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--especially terrible when the little ones develop such diseases. My very best wishes for Dakotah and the rest of your family. Glad you have the joy of Jackson so help balance out the worry.


Thank you Tanya, I'm just so glad that Dakotah's Mum was so in tune with her and knew something was dreadfully wrong, because the symptoms only just showed up. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, Dakotah and your family are definitely in my prayers. Hugs all around. Yay, for Mom understanding that something was very wrong.

Your DH and Jackson seem to be having tons of fun.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, Dakotah and your family are definitely in my prayers. Hugs all around. Yay, for Mom understanding that something was very wrong.
> 
> Your DH and Jackson seem to be having tons of fun.


Thank you Bev. They do have lots of fun. Oh my goodness it's midnight here and time for me to try and sleep. I will try and catch up on all the news tomorrow. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, he absolutely loved it, pretty good for his first go on a drum set. My hubby said I should have filmed it to get the whole drum kit in. Next time!!!! I'm just glad I grabbed my phone and caught the whole thing. My hubby said Jackson should have had his "I'm with the band" T shirt on. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just like the AC is good to these computers...the heat is helping the veggies develop...and I'm staying out of the soup outside!

I can always layer up indoors...you cannot pay me to do more than go get my medication right now. And one of them doesn't help my tanning ability...kind of blocks it. But my legs are not swelling, decent trade-off!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ros--especially terrible when the little ones develop such diseases. My very best wishes for Dakotah and the rest of your family. Glad you have the joy of Jackson so help balance out the worry and grief.
> 
> Ronie--it is in the high 80's-low 90's here again and the humidity is so high. Thank goodness the evenings have been cooling off so far. I know why you mean by hiding out in the storage room. That is what gets me to this little job--the A/C there.


I'm a little envious of your temps although I don't like it too hot. It has been cool and very wet here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I like "documenting" each completed project....


I found your user name on Ravelry. Is it too onerous with your dial-up issues to post projects there?
When I first joined Ravelry, I just used it for pattern searches but now I am loving the ability to track my progress & keep useful notes including links.
I also find the Stash very handy for planning - just don't have everything listed yet. As I get new yarn now, I add it right away.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Yep, just noticed that I lost my " regular" status...guess I better look up the rules.


Wow - doesn't take long does it?
Obviously no recognition of all your contributions. Automated, though, so nothing person - just the same...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow - doesn't take long does it?
> Obviously no recognition of all your contributions. Automated, though, so nothing person - just the same...


I agree... I think once you are a regular you should be able to keep your standing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...jscaplen would have a better idea with her "inherited" tablet. ...


It isn't just my tablet that is a Mac - I have used a Mac since the early 90s. I was very into learning about computers then & there was so much more that needed to be done for adding peripherals, etc. Since I have retired, though, I haven't kept up with things the same. I have gotten really lazy in that department.

My son just upgraded my iPad software. I don't use it for much except my patterns because it is convenient to enlarge charts & just scroll them to the point where I am working. Don't use KnitCompanion, though. Okay as a reader, too.
My most recent updates to my desktop computer have been done by my husband when I am in France - so he didn't feel the need to ask permission. All's fair, though, I suppose, since I use his Powerbook while I am there. So again - being very lazy.

But, yes, there are always new upgrades - available on the Apple site. They generally don't involve having to back things up but I wouldn't chance losing data that way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not sure if the OS is the latest...


Mine is currently Yosemite 10.10.3 - got this computer in 2009.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ros, hugs and prayers for Dakota.

A/C is a way of life down by me. Mine is off maybe two or three weeks a year.

Only two rows left of Clue 3 for Dancing Bees. Yay! I am still on time for Clue 4. I did manage to finish a few rows of Simply Moonwalk - six more to go then I get to the lace part which I will add beads to.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...My MIL usually stays away from the noise of the drums, but she came and stood in the room smiling and watching him on the drums...


Precious angel - he is loving it. Michael's drums were pots & pans that he beat with a wooden spoon.
How could your MIL resist that lovely performance?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I would like to ask for positive thoughts for Keira-Lee's little 7 year old cousin Dakotah...


I also was wondering how Jackson was getting on. Glad to hear that he is better but so sorry to hear about Dakotah.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane those patterns are great!! I am not sure what I like more about the ABC one. The pattern or the yarn!! I'd love to find that yarn and hope its not super expensive


I agree - the yarn is lovely - so often that is what draws me to a pattern. Makes me wonder sometimes when someone uses an unsuitable yarn to display a design - so much less likely to sell.
The top of the shawl is pretty plain - could do a simple stitch there to dress it up - but I like the border.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...if she can get through the next 48 hours, she will be in with a good chance.💞


Her parents must be distraught!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Only two rows left of Clue 3 for Dancing Bees. Yay! I am still on time for Clue 4. I did manage to finish a few rows of Simply Moonwalk - six more to go then I get to the lace part which I will add beads to....


Great progress, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

For those of you working on Forest, Elizabeth is offering a chance at a free pattern if you post your progress of 10 reps in the spoiler thread.
Saw Sue's & Pam's - might be others there now. They are looking great.
Here's mine. I beaded the first 8 & will do the last 8, as well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Mine is currently Yosemite 10.10.3 - got this computer in 2009.


Yours is a bit newer than mine which is a 
Mac Book Pro OS 10 9.5. I inherited it when my friend died in Sept, 2013. It was about 5-6 yrs old then. I had it updated thru all the versions to make it current in August, 2014, a year ago.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For those of you working on Forest, Elizabeth is offering a chance at a free pattern if you post your progress of 10 reps.
> Saw Sue's & Pam's - might be others there now. They are looking great.
> Here's mine. I beaded the first 8 & will do the last 8, as well.


So beautiful, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, tanya.
I really like this colourway - very subtle variations in the green.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Forgot to say how much I love the DROPS poncho pattern Jane sent the other day. It is called Lothlorien. Wish I had the time to do a project like this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My first foray into entrelac...
That set up is definitely weird looking - but notice my genius in creating a pair of short needles with the nicely colour coordinated band from the broccoli.

I thought that I could finish it yesterday on the drive to the pool but I turned my work the wrong way & created a very interesting 3-D effect which might have become a cube if I had kept going. I unravelled it & then proceeded to do exactly the same thing a second time. Makes a very good argument for not stopping mid-tier.

The right edge looks straight but the left one is a bit bumpy.
What a great effect, though - some people are so clever. (I am referring to the person who came up with the idea - not to me - except for my clever needles.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Forgot to say how much I love the DROPS poncho pattern Jane sent the other day. It is called Lothlorien. ...


I really like that, too, the name as well... thought of Ronie & her vests.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Huh, so there is a reason to buy broccoli after all.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I do have to admit just doing the research into what works for the Mac SHOULD keep me out of trouble for when I get my own tablet.

Don't think I can get it to crash like I have on this computer...need more on-board memory but fun to do. HEHEHEHE!

And let me tell y'all...to get Mozilla Firefox to crash takes dedication! One reason I give up on some of the Ravelry links and ask for the email. If it doesn't pop up with the Ready-to-download link in either browser...it's time to ask for help.

Yes, I'm constantly pushing to see what this young-computer can take. What are the chances of me keeping the snipping tool? I've found a possible alternate thanks to Jessica-Jean's need...but I will miss it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ros, hugs and prayers for Dakota.
> 
> A/C is a way of life down by me. Mine is off maybe two or three weeks a year.
> 
> ...


Good progress, Melanie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your discloth is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For those of you working on Forest, Elizabeth is offering a chance at a free pattern if you post your progress of 10 reps in the spoiler thread.
> Saw Sue's & Pam's - might be others there now. They are looking great.
> Here's mine. I beaded the first 8 & will do the last 8, as well.


That looks great, Jane. I've decided to bead the whole thing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My first foray into entrelac...
> That set up is definitely weird looking - but notice my genius in creating a pair of short needles with the nicely colour coordinated band from the broccoli.
> 
> I thought that I could finish it yesterday on the drive to the pool but I turned my work the wrong way & created a very interesting 3-D effect which might have become a cube if I had kept going. I unravelled it & then proceeded to do exactly the same thing a second time. Makes a very good argument for not stopping mid-tier.
> ...


It looks great, Jane! Well done! Mine didn't go too smoothly when I started out but it became clearer as I had to rip it back to the triangles and begin again from there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Huh, so there is a reason to buy broccoli after all.


Oh, yes - those bands are great - just throw the other stuff away.
(Totally tongue in cheek from you, as well, I am sure - I love broccoli & so does Michael so we are never without. Gerard puts up with the greenery.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your discloth is lovely :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma
I was trying to explain its construction to Michael last night.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Jane. I've decided to bead the whole thing.


Thanks, Pam
I like the effect of your beads & yarn better than mine for doing the whole thing. Mine are a bit more blingy while yours are more integral.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My first foray into entrelac...
> That set up is definitely weird looking - but notice my genius in creating a pair of short needles with the nicely colour coordinated band from the broccoli.
> 
> I thought that I could finish it yesterday on the drive to the pool but I turned my work the wrong way & created a very interesting 3-D effect which might have become a cube if I had kept going. I unravelled it & then proceeded to do exactly the same thing a second time. Makes a very good argument for not stopping mid-tier
> ...


By Jove, she's got it!

Looks great Jane. You know I love those colors.
That first row kills everyone it looks so strange but remember the instruction--don't think, just knit as per instructions.

Mixing up directions is another easy error but that also comes clear the more you do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane! ...


Thank you, Pam
I had some interesting shapes on the go for a bit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For those of you working on Forest, Elizabeth is offering a chance at a free pattern if you post your progress of 10 reps in the spoiler thread.
> Saw Sue's & Pam's - might be others there now. They are looking great.
> Here's mine. I beaded the first 8 & will do the last 8, as well.


It fits the name perfectly, Jane. Lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My first foray into entrelac...
> That set up is definitely weird looking - but notice my genius in creating a pair of short needles with the nicely colour coordinated band from the broccoli.
> 
> I thought that I could finish it yesterday on the drive to the pool but I turned my work the wrong way & created a very interesting 3-D effect which might have become a cube if I had kept going. I unravelled it & then proceeded to do exactly the same thing a second time. Makes a very good argument for not stopping mid-tier.
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Looks great Jane. You know I love those colors.


Thank you, Tanya
I really like those colours together as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It fits the name perfectly, Jane. Lovely.


Thank you, Linda
I have a skein of this yarn in blue as well. Looking forward to finding a project for it. Nice to work with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you, Linda.
It certainly makes for a great hot pad - feels really thick.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gotta tend to some pressing tasks (but I might just have a cup of tea & knit if no one is looking) But first, a few patterns to share...

Shearwater by Kristen Finlay
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shearwater-2

Silk 4 Milk Poncho by Rosarios 4
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-4-milk-poncho
(This takes you to a site with a lot of patterns - not too many appeal to me, though.)

Endgame by Michelle Hunter
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/endgame-2

I would think that a lot of trekkies are also Star Wars fans
A Galaxy Far, Far Away by Courtney Laube
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-galaxy-far-far-away

Ive been looking for a quick-knit scarf for a man that wasnt plain but still not too involved.
Free Spirit by Aistė Butkevičienė
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-spirit-4

In the Mean Time Cowl by Carly Stipe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-mean-time-cowl


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

This isn't the first time I've done entrelac but the baby blanket I made was 5 years ago, I think.
I'm calling this a test piece rather than a dish cloth though it may get used as a face cloth by the grands. I was experimenting with pick ups, slip stitches and using the 2 contrasting colours. The first half looks rather ratty but the second half looks much neater as I made decisions about what I wanted to do. It has made me decide to forget using up my lace weight leftovers for the lacey scarf - I think it will look better in one colour (mainly because of how the back looks.)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gotta tend to some pressing tasks (but I might just have a cup of tea & knit if no one is looking) But first, a few patterns to share...
> 
> Shearwater by Kristen Finlay
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shearwater-2
> ...


I really like Endgame and Free Spirit. Thanks for the links, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This isn't the first time I've done entrelac but the baby blanket I made was 5 years ago, I think.
> I'm calling this a test piece rather than a dish cloth though it may get used as a face cloth by the grands. I was experimenting with pick ups, slip stitches and using the 2 contrasting colours. The first half looks rather ratty but the second half looks much neater as I made decisions about what I wanted to do. It has made me decide to forget using up my lace weight leftovers for the lacey scarf - I think it will look better in one colour (mainly because of how the back looks.)


That looks good, Linda, and very brave of you to do two colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--looks like a good one for the kids to use. Now you see my issue with the back of entrelac.

Jane--what was the yarn you used on your entrleac sample?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I was experimenting with pick ups, slip stitches and using the 2 contrasting colours.... the second half looks much neater ...


Yes - it gets smoother looking. I wasn't trying to make my seams look better - just focused on the basic principle. That will have to be with the next one - in stocking stitch, though. I kept wanting to do it in st st so I had to undo it here & there.


> ...mainly because of how the back looks.)


Certainly makes an argument for a cowl as opposed to a scarf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--what was the yarn you used on your entrleac sample?


Just Bernat Handicrafter - all that I have access to. Called Crown Jewels


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks good, Linda, and very brave of you to do two colors.


Thank you, Pam. I wouldn't say brave exactly, it is what I did the first time I did it because I didn't know enough to wonder whether I should. I some ways it is easier because yo know where you are. I found it trickier doing all garter stitch. In fact, on the wrong side rows I ended up picking up purlwise and purling the stitch instead of knitting. I then went on to complete the whole square in purl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> I was trying to explain its construction to Michael last night.


Did you manage that? I am not sure I could to a non knitter!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> For those of you working on Forest, Elizabeth is offering a chance at a free pattern if you post your progress of 10 reps in the spoiler thread.
> Saw Sue's & Pam's - might be others there now. They are looking great.
> Here's mine. I beaded the first 8 & will do the last 8, as well.


I hadn't picked up but I will post mine. I decided to bead the first and last 8 repeats. Yours is so pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, that is another beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Pam. I wouldn't say brave exactly, it is what I did the first time I did it because I didn't know enough to wonder whether I should. I some ways it is easier because yo know where you are. I found it trickier doing all garter stitch. In fact, on the wrong side rows I ended up picking up purlwise and purling the stitch instead of knitting. I then went on to complete the whole square in purl.


Well, I think you did a great job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great news on the sale Karen!!! now you can buy some of that yummy yarn you were drooling over
> 
> Julie I am so sorry for the loss of one of our members.. I remember when Allison (she did a lot of bears for Pat) passed it was like a punch in the gut! I hope you feel better soon.. I did not converse with this person but I am sure she was a lovely lady!!


She was, and her beautiful spirit is missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh Ros! Many hugs and prayers for Dakotah.


From me too, Ros. I had a nasty feeling something else was not right in your world.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Did you manage that? I am not sure I could to a non knitter!


Not sure - in the end, I wasn't sure if I understood ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Yours is so pretty :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.
We have our own Forest KAL on the go here - 9 of us, I think


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yes - those bands are great - just throw the other stuff away.
> (Totally tongue in cheek from you, as well, I am sure - I love broccoli & so does Michael so we are never without. Gerard puts up with the greenery.)


Funny thing though, my broccoli from my garden did not come with one of the bands. Maybe I should try a different seed brand.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the colors in your dishcloth Jane. Looks like a good project for those short runs.

Linda - good job with the two colors. Brave. The back looks tidy.

I won't make the Forest contest but will post what I have once I make some progress.

Back to work


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Please help me figure this out...

I have been stalled for a couple of days now trying to figure out if I have enough yarn left to complete the border of Dancing Bees. I mentioned before that I ordered more yarn but the colour is different so the border will have to be started with that if I need to use it. I'd rather the original if possible.

I have about 44g left - maybe 45.

A quick calculation based on another persons shawl: the border on the triangle used 27g - no extra repeats. The third panel would use half as much again = 40.5 g 
but I would need more because of the extra reps of chart 2. Only a ballpark estimate for sure.

From my data:
In the last 9 rows, I used about 1g each - but that is as accurate as the scale gets so for the first of those rows - it would be less than a gram & for the last ones it would be more.

Those rows contained 673 to 681 stitches so I am going to use 670 st/gram to be safe. 
Rosegil says that for every 4 border rows, there are 192 border stitches.

681/4=170.25 
170.25x192=32688 - # stitches on the border 
32688/670= 48.8

That means trouble.

Another idea... back to the triangle sample...
I have 68 more stitches than the 613 for the normal 3/4 version - which would have been about 40.5 g based on that 2 panel version.
68/4=17
17x192=3264 stitches
3264/670=4.9
At 40.5+4.9 = 45.4 that still puts me over my limit.
BooHoo  

Can anyone see a glaring error in my calculations which will reveal that I have enough yarn from the first batch???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Funny thing though, my broccoli from my garden did not come with one of the bands. Maybe I should try a different seed brand.


Definitely a different strain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love the colors in your dishcloth Jane. Looks like a good project for those short runs....


Thanks - I was afraid that it would be too busy to see what was happening but it worked nicely & conceals irregularities, I am sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--this is the kind of situation I get myself into and it makes my eyes and brain literally goo coo coo.

Another way to approach the problem is work with yardage instead of wt. You can easily figure out the amount of yardage for a given number of stitches. In this way you can figure the number of stitches per row and and the amount of yarn needed for that row. It sounds lille your problem is a bit caught up in figuring out the number of extra stitches per row from the pattern.

However, if you are working specific segments or motifs you will know the number of stitches you begin with and the number of increases per row x number of increase rows.

If you can figure the amount of yardage needed, you can then work with the weight of skein which also provides the yardage for that weight. Does that make sense to you? I think your mathematical brain will work better than mine.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, Forest is looking great. That colour is just so foresty with the different nuances of green.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> For those of you working on Forest, Elizabeth is offering a chance at a free pattern if you post your progress of 10 reps in the spoiler thread.
> Saw Sue's & Pam's - might be others there now. They are looking great.
> Here's mine. I beaded the first 8 & will do the last 8, as well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, I think you did a great job!


Than.k you, Pam and Norma


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, your dishcloth looks good. Those are really nice colours.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My first foray into entrelac...
> That set up is definitely weird looking - but notice my genius in creating a pair of short needles with the nicely colour coordinated band from the broccoli.
> 
> I thought that I could finish it yesterday on the drive to the pool but I turned my work the wrong way & created a very interesting 3-D effect which might have become a cube if I had kept going. I unravelled it & then proceeded to do exactly the same thing a second time. Makes a very good argument for not stopping mid-tier.
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I just wanted to pop in and say, "Hi!". We are scrambling to make our home presentable for Youth Group tonight.   I hope you are all having a great day! :thumbup:

(p.91)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Pam. I wouldn't say brave exactly, it is what I did the first time I did it because I didn't know enough to wonder whether I should. I some ways it is easier because yo know where you are. I found it trickier doing all garter stitch. In fact, on the wrong side rows I ended up picking up purlwise and purling the stitch instead of knitting. I then went on to complete the whole square in purl.[/quote
> 
> Interesting technique Linda. Will keep it in mind if I ever get to do my sample.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry for a double post


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jane - I don't see anything glaring with your calculations. What about the yardage as Tanya mentioned? Does that make any difference?

Here's my Forest through 11 repeats. The color is a bit off from what it actually looks like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Forest Pam. Everyone's project is just stunning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful Forest Pam. Everyone's project is just stunning.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355363-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

